#ubuntu-my 2011-02-21
<kstan> hihi, anybody here for chat?
<yuskhanzab> selamat pagi malaysia!
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-22
<isolat3dsh33p> #wikipedia
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-23
<yuskhanzab> hi apogee
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE__, 
<yuskhanzab> salam ApOgEE__ 
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE__, afk ker
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-24
<yuskhanzab> salam semua
<yuskhanzab> '
<yuskhanzab> alo ada org tak kat sini ni?
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-25
<mnajem> hi
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-26
<mypapit> champion of capua!!!
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-20
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
<kaibathelegacy> :)
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz1 fairuz_ 
<susah_sebut> xchat ada log laaa
<susah_sebut> baguih jugak
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: pong
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> aku baru je sampai rumah ni
<susah_sebut> mandi belum makan belum 
 * fairuz_ keke
<fairuz_> tak ngantuk nak tido ke
 * fairuz_ away 10 minit g opis :P
<susah_sebut> tido malam laaa
<susah_sebut> sekarang ni kelate tengah musim panas ni. 
<susah_sebut> tok seh nok tido gini
<fairuz> yeahh
<fairuz> i'm back :D
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> aku sedang bergelumang dengan resit tol dan minyak
<susah_sebut> nak buat claim
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> dekat 3k =.=
<susah_sebut> patut la aku rasa macam miskin je
<fairuz> wb ejat
<ejat> toce
<fairuz> susah_sebut: uihhh banyak tu
<fairuz> claim jgn tak claim
<susah_sebut> uh, kenyang ngantuk la pulak
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> dah siap kumpul resit claim ke
<susah_sebut> siap dah sebelum makan tadi
<susah_sebut> eh, yang kat opis ko dual monitor tu kan. quality dia drop banyak tak bila buat multi monitor?
<susah_sebut> kualiti grafik
<fairuz> susah_sebut: tak perasan plak quality drop
<fairuz> maybe takde
<fairuz> lagipun vga je pun
<fairuz> tak byk bandwidth pakai :D
 * fairuz aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fairuz> tekanan
<susah_sebut> tekanan apanya tu fairuz 
<fairuz> hari jumaat aku tukar cip ngan team mates aku, cip dia kureng stabil sikit
<fairuz> abis tak jadi HDMI aku
<fairuz> clock PLL tak dapat nak lock
<fairuz> thunderbird plak hang
<fairuz> bertambah tekanan
<susah_sebut> sabo aje la
<fairuz> aku pun tak tau apa benda yg makan byk sgt ram ni
<fairuz> suspek utama aku pidgin, firefox ngan thunderbird
<fairuz> mesti ada leak memory ke apa diorang ni
<fairuz> makin lama makin banyak memory pakai
<ApOgEE> salam all
<fairuz> ApOgEE: w'salam
<kaibathelegacy> wsalam ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> apa khabar fairuz, kaibathelegacy 
<fairuz> ApOgEE: baik
<fairuz> cuma tekanan kerja tak jadi :)
<ApOgEE> ohoh
<susah_sebut> ooohh....................tido bape minit je la dapatnya
<susah_sebut> gile panasa
<susah_sebut> ping ejat 
<fairuz> wb ak47suk1
<susah_sebut> ping deensokmo 
<deensokmo> yup..
<deensokmo> tadi aku tengah wiring la..
<susah_sebut> ish, macamana nak private kat xchat ni
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> xpe la kat sini je
<deensokmo> ok2..
<susah_sebut> jap kita panggil siapa yang available kat fb masuk nak?
<susah_sebut> ramai sikit
<susah_sebut> nak bincang pasal meeting
<deensokmo> pasal meeting.. berkenaan dgn apa tu
<deensokmo> ok..
<susah_sebut> meeting kita bulan 2 ni laaaa
<susah_sebut> tak jalan2 lagi pong
<deensokmo> bulan 2 dah lepas..
<susah_sebut> amboi cepatnya bro ko masuk bulan 3'
<susah_sebut> :D
<deensokmo> oo. yg tertinggal 17 hb tu erk..
<deensokmo> mlm tu aku standby jer..
<deensokmo> sunyi jer
<susah_sebut> mari kita tunggu
<deensokmo> yup.. kita tunggu.. sementara itu aku nak gi mandi dulu.. baju kerja pun lum buka lagi ni.. kaki masih berbau.. huu.huu..
<susah_sebut> LOL
<susah_sebut> ok2. 10:15 kita start
<susah_sebut> wb penreturns 
<susah_sebut> bila nak pulangkan pen aku?
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz fairuz_ 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pong
<fairuz> baru bangun? :)
<susah_sebut> lama jugak dah 
<susah_sebut> dapat tido kejap je
<susah_sebut> kelantan panas ni
<susah_sebut> hi EgyParadox 
<penreturns> hohhhh
<penreturns> jemm
<penreturns> xchat xinstall lg
<nizeguy> nick pandora
<susah_sebut> hi nizeguy 
<nizeguy> hi
<susah_sebut> hehe x jadi tukar nick dah ke nizeguy 
<susah_sebut> :p
<nizeguy> dah lama tak pakai irc, tak ingat command nak tukar nick
<penreturns> susah_sebut: dpt brg awak?
<penreturns> type /nick penensem
<susah_sebut> kena ada / depan nick tu nizeguy 
<penensem> hah kan aku dah jadi pen XD
<penreturns> kahkahkahkahkah
<penreturns> mlm ni kene set pasal jam ni
<susah_sebut> penreturns,  belum beli
<penreturns> igt da amik da
<nizeguy> aku ade baca kat facebook, korang nak buat activity ape kat UKM?
<fairuz> jam ape
<susah_sebut> nak buat jam nak kena ada organiizer
<fairuz> oh "jam"
<fairuz> aku ingat j-a-m (sebutan melayu) haha
<susah_sebut> nizeguy, yang tu masih menunggu confirmation dari staff UKM rasanya
<fairuz> terpikir sape plak nak beli jam
<susah_sebut> haya tajulazhar dan saufi wahab serta ejat kot yang tau
<susah_sebut> nanti kalau jadi mesti ada update keluar kat fb dan wiki
<susah_sebut> ubuntu jam la fairuz tu la sape suruh demo duk france kalau tak boleh demo je yang arganize
<susah_sebut> :p
<penreturns> hehheheeheh
<penreturns> jenoh kene tuka bahase
<penreturns> hahhahaha
<penreturns> jgn nanti ade sesi suai kenal lg da
<penreturns> :D
<susah_sebut> penreturns, fairuz aku masih sedang berkira2 ni nak upgrade GC sekali atau sekadar beli Y splitter
<susah_sebut> kita bual kosong dulu ah
<susah_sebut> 10:15 baru start
<penreturns> y splitter
<penreturns> (Y)
<susah_sebut> penreturns,  aku punya GC hybrid je intel GMA 950
<susah_sebut> quality grafik drop gile tak kalau buat multi monotor?
<susah_sebut> *monitor
<penreturns> rase xde prob multi monitor
<susah_sebut> macam tu tak besar la modal
<susah_sebut> monitor baru dengan Y splitter je
<penreturns> ni pakai kat desktop ke?
<susah_sebut> ada nak rekemen monitor baru LCD murah2 yang superb?
<susah_sebut> ha ah desktop
<penreturns> kalo kat lappy da 3
<penreturns> kekekkeke
<penreturns> desktop ok
<penreturns> no prob
<susah_sebut> ada nak rekemen monitor baru LCD murah2 yang superb?
<penreturns> hehehehhe
<penreturns> murah2 susah nk superb
<penreturns> :3
<susah_sebut> nak yang murah2 je
<susah_sebut> kalau ada free lagi cun
<susah_sebut> wakakakaa
<penreturns> wakakakkaka
<penreturns> tp nk best cr true color
<penreturns> (Y)
<susah_sebut> agak kalau aku letak budget rm250 untuk monitor sahaj bape inci boleh dapat? 
<susah_sebut> nizeguy, tanya pasal UKM sebab berada di sana ke?
<nizeguy> selalu lepak bangi
<penreturns> kecik je kot...bek simpan labur angkat besa tros
<nizeguy> kalau ade acktivity boleh gak join
<ichigo> mana susah sebut ,ade ke x..?huhu
<susah_sebut> susah sebut sedang mengeja sebab susah_sebut 
<ichigo> owh ,ade pun ...xstart lg ke..?hehe
<susah_sebut> oooo.... sila nizeguy kita memang perlukan aktivis sukarelawan ubuntu
<susah_sebut> 10:15 ichigo aka pudin
<susah_sebut> penreturns, kecik bape inci tu? =.=
<susah_sebut> 21" lepas tak?
<susah_sebut> 23" ke?
<ichigo> ade ,bocor identti aku .... :D
<ichigo> *adeh
<susah_sebut> xpe ichigo sini xde hollow
<susah_sebut> LOL
<ichigo> hehe ,aizen taichou ade kot ..mati aku nti..
<ichigo> :)
<penreturns> 18.5
<penreturns> :3
<susah_sebut> hoh?
<susah_sebut> kecik beno?
<susah_sebut> cek kat mana t en penreturns 
<susah_sebut> *tu
<penreturns> lowyat
<susah_sebut> adeh
<penreturns> 300 baru dpt 20
<penreturns> 18.5
<penreturns> tp lowyat akan ckp 19
<penreturns> kahkahkahkah
<susah_sebut> 3 bulan lepas aku belikan member aku 19" baru 230 - samsung
<penreturns> wahh
<susah_sebut> erk
<penreturns> mane tu?
<susah_sebut> iye la tu kot
<penreturns> haa
<susah_sebut> kat kelantan je
<penreturns> tu la die
<penreturns> ok tu
<susah_sebut> aku tak ukur lak pakai tape
<susah_sebut> :p
<penreturns> samsung
<susah_sebut> sekarang yang aku ada 17
<susah_sebut> dapat yang second ni 21 ok jugak
<susah_sebut> atau 23
<susah_sebut> ekeke selera besar duit nak kecik
<susah_sebut> :p
<penreturns> kekeek
<penreturns> biase la tuh
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> tp risau amik 2nd ni
<penreturns> takot color xcun
<susah_sebut> hi iStalker 
<susah_sebut> eh 2nd?
<penreturns> kalo wat graphic nanti
<penreturns> mmg out
<iStalker> hi susah_sebut :)
<penreturns> lg2 owner buta warna
<penreturns> :p
<iStalker> hi penreturns :)
<penreturns> hi stalker
<penreturns> :3
<susah_sebut> suka stalk sape la iStalker ni :p
<penreturns> sile2 berkenalan
<penreturns> jgn malu2
<iStalker> hehehe
<penreturns> iStalker: ni kawan sy
<iStalker> suke stalk otai2 :P
<deensokmo> Salam..
<penreturns> wasalam abg deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> wslm wb deensokmo 
<iStalker> salam kenal semua :)
<iStalker> salam deensokmo :)
<deensokmo> W'salam
<susah_sebut> iStalker, id apa kat fb?
<penreturns> id jawi
<penreturns> :3
<iStalker> haah jawi 
<iStalker> hehehe
<iStalker> tgh bincang ape ni
<deensokmo> dah berapa org ni susah_sebut
 * iStalker ganggu ke ~_~
<susah_sebut> iStalker, ganggu apanya
<susah_sebut> dah 10:21 ni rasanya boleh start kot
<deensokmo> tajul?
<susah_sebut> dia tadi kata nak mandi makan ngan solat dulu
<susah_sebut> nak tnggu dia ke?
<susah_sebut> kalau nak tunggu kita tunggu la kejap
<penreturns> tunggu dulu la camtu
<penreturns> kang xde nak ulang2
<susah_sebut> sambil bual2 kosong
<EgyParadox> yes susah_sebut 
<deensokmo> borak2 kosong dulu
<susah_sebut> saja menyapa EgyParadox :)
<susah_sebut> hi buntu 
<buntu> slm mlm smua 
<susah_sebut> slmt mlm buntu 
<deensokmo> nak tanya sedar sekalian.. ada saper kat sini pakai selain xchat IRC
<EgyParadox> ok :)
<susah_sebut> mohon kongsi pengalaman EgyParadox selaku orang lama ubuntu-my dan ubuntu-eg
<deensokmo> aku nak download mirc jap. nak tengok leh pakai dlm wine ker tidak ni.. huuh.huu
<susah_sebut> kitorang ni baru nak aktif dalam ubuntu-my
<penreturns> plant vs zombie :3
<deensokmo> deensokmo pun baru gak ubuntu-my, mohon tunjuk ajar mana yg terkurang
<mfauzirahman> WTF all
<susah_sebut> LOL
<penreturns> errr
<susah_sebut> ini pengaruh poji la ni
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<penreturns> kekekeke
<mfauzirahman> hahaha
<deensokmo> WTF tu apa?
<penreturns> welcome to funfair
<mfauzirahman> xchat auto off plak
<susah_sebut> xchat tak sayang ko la tu mfauzirahman 
<EgyParadox> My malay is not good
<EgyParadox> I am not Malaysian
<penreturns> alamak
<susah_sebut> EgyParadox, really?
<EgyParadox> yes
<EgyParadox> I am Egyptian
<penreturns> i see
<EgyParadox> I used to study in Malaysia
<penreturns> which college
<mfauzirahman> where?
<EgyParadox> UTP
<penreturns> (Y)
<iStalker> waaa petronas
<deensokmo> dah keluar speaking english pulak ni..
<penreturns> university technology pertonas?
<penreturns> demmm
<EgyParadox> yes
<penreturns> iStalker:  jom larikkk
<iStalker> jom2
<iStalker> hehehe
<penreturns> kekekkeke
<susah_sebut> so now you are at egypt EgyParadox 
<EgyParadox> yes
<mfauzirahman> when i speaking english, lorat kelate will come ouk laa
<deensokmo> i'm fail english. hu.hhu
<buntu> i am kelate to haha
<susah_sebut> ping bos ejat 
<mfauzirahman> wheng we wang to stak meeting?
<deensokmo> buntu we are same zone
<ejat> ?
<buntu> wokah baru 
<ejat> kat luar lagi nie 
<deensokmo> look my my nick..sokmo hu.huu
<susah_sebut> malam ni bukan meeting tapi perbincangan tak rasmi tentang meeting dan ubuntu-my
<ejat> ade meeting ek malam nie ? 
<ejat> owh okie ...
<penreturns> sengal
<susah_sebut> tapi perlukan anda ejat 
<Fakrul> Salam all <-- Newbie here :D
<susah_sebut> wslm Fakrul 
<penreturns> -..-
<deensokmo> W;salam..
<penreturns> hi abe Fakrul 
<penreturns> wasalam
<susah_sebut> waaa malam ni irc meriah
<iStalker> wslm Fakrul 
<deensokmo> waiting for what? lets continue susah_sebut la..
<mfauzirahman> ejak...mung boh besaa...kena kerusi majelis laa
 * penreturns pas kerusi to ejat 
<deensokmo> abg ejat duk luor lagi tu..
<ejat> kat sekinchan ikan bakar ampang
<susah_sebut> tajul azhar dah masuk ke
<susah_sebut> wow
<deensokmo> uih..
<susah_sebut> ikan bakar sekor
<susah_sebut> nak start ke?
<deensokmo> tak dapat isi.. sisik pung jadi la ejat..
<penreturns> ble da kot
<penreturns> dipersilakan
<deensokmo> dipersilakan...
<mfauzirahman> ikang bakaq 3
<susah_sebut> salam. mintak izin mulakan perbincangan ye. 
<deensokmo> W'salam..
<penreturns> wasalam
<penreturns> sila2
<iStalker> wslm
<ichigo> wsalam
<ichigo> sila2
<mfauzirahman> susah sebut...mung jd boh laa male nie...sene cito
<ichigo> (Y)
<deensokmo> teruskan tuan pengerusi..
<mfauzirahman> +1
<susah_sebut> mula2 kita bincang tentang meeting
<susah_sebut> meeting kita plan awalnya ialah 17hb'
<deensokmo> ok..
<susah_sebut> tapi oleh kerana kesibukan dah terlepas
<susah_sebut> lagipun dekat sangat dengan KMPP event
<susah_sebut> jadi core members dah sibuk dengan event 
<susah_sebut> terutamanya ejat
<susah_sebut> kemudian saya cadangkan 19hb tapi x jadi juga
<deensokmo> tahniah utk ejat..
<susah_sebut> kemudian saya bincang dengan poji dan poji memang tak boleh nak luangkan masa langsung sehingga bulan 3 nanti
<susah_sebut> (pertenghan)
<susah_sebut> dia mintak kita carry on meeting untuk bulan 2 ni
<susah_sebut> dengan bantuan ejat untuk guide
<deensokmo> sokong..
<mfauzirahman> +1
<ichigo> sokom etep
<susah_sebut> jadi mari la kita bincangkan tarikh yang sesuai dan agenda yang perlu
<deensokmo> +1
<susah_sebut> sebab agenda yang dah ada tu yang mana berat2 (perlu orang lama) akan dipostpone ke bulan 3
<susah_sebut> jadi untuk tarikh dan masa - bagaimana? ada cadangan?
<deensokmo> 22 hb feb...
<susah_sebut> 2 hari lagi. ada cadangan lain?
<susah_sebut> ejat sibuk makan ikan bakar le tu
<susah_sebut> :p
<deensokmo> tak per bagi dia makan dulu..
<susah_sebut> ade cadangan lain?
<susah_sebut> kalau xde kita tetapkan je 22 hb
<susah_sebut> masa 8:30 malam
<deensokmo> jap2..
<deensokmo> 22 dekat sgt nak promote..
<mfauzirahman> 24?
<deensokmo> kita lanjutkan ke minggu depan.. supaya panjang skit..
<susah_sebut> kalau minggu depan 29hb saya ke johor. not available hingga 3-4 march
<deensokmo> So adalah masa utk kita promote kat facebook masing2.. forum.. blog.. kot..
<susah_sebut> kalau sebelum tu xde masalah
<deensokmo> ohh..
<susah_sebut> kecuali sabtu
<susah_sebut> sebab sabtu 25 malam tu otw ipoh
<susah_sebut> kalau 24hb pun ok jugak rasanya
<susah_sebut> ada 4 hari masa
<susah_sebut> bagaimana?
<deensokmo> 24.. cadangan bagus.. sila buat vote susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> err yang tu tak reti lagi en deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> sebab perbincangan ni tak dilog pun
<susah_sebut> kita xde akses ke meetingology
<deensokmo> tak per.. kita test dulu..
<susah_sebut> ejat, poji ada la
<susah_sebut> cercube deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> aku x reti
<deensokmo> cmne command vote erk..
<susah_sebut> !vote
<susah_sebut> agaknya
<deensokmo> #vote 24 hb kita buat meeting irc
<deensokmo> eh salah.. huuh.huu
<mfauzirahman> eh...24 jumaat...alamak...aku main futsal plak
<susah_sebut> rasanya kena ada akses  ke meetingology untuk lantik chair
<susah_sebut> hanya chair je boleh buat action
<deensokmo> ye ker..
<susah_sebut> kalau 23hb saya otw KL
<susah_sebut> biasanya
<deensokmo> adui..
<susah_sebut> 22hb, 26, 27 dan 28 clear sepatutnya
<mfauzirahman> 28 aku ok
<deensokmo> ok.. mahu tak mahu.. kit amesti tentukan juga tarikhnyer mlm n i..
<mfauzirahman> yg lain?
<deensokmo> 22 hb camne?
<susah_sebut> mfauzirahman, 22 ok ke?
<deensokmo> so pandai2lah.. promote utk hadirkan meeting..
<deensokmo> aku pilih 22, susah_sebut camne?
<mfauzirahman> 22 aku on the way ke seremban...mesti anak aku lanyak aku nnt...lepas rindu...hehehe
<susah_sebut> aku ok
<penreturns> follow majoriti
<mfauzirahman> yup follow majoriti
<susah_sebut> sapesetuju 22hn sila vote - +1 untuk sokong -1 untuk tolak
<fzlamn> salam semua..
<susah_sebut> mula vite untuk 22hb
<penreturns> wasalam
<susah_sebut> wslm fzlamn 
<deensokmo> sila vote utk 22 hb feb.. ni 
<iStalker> wslm
<susah_sebut> *vote
<deensokmo> +1
<susah_sebut> welkam tajul 
<penreturns> +1
<tajul> sorry geng
<tajul> baru lepaih gosok baju
<tajul> hehe
<susah_sebut> tajul, dan fzlamn perbincangan masih baru start
<tajul> so, kit akat mana
<susah_sebut> tengah nak pilih tarikh untuk meeting bulan 2
<tajul> ok
<susah_sebut> cadangan 22hb dan 28hb
<tajul> erm
<susah_sebut> sekarang nak vote untuk 22hb +1 sokong -1 tolak
<penreturns> 28 pon molek
<penreturns> ble kumpol ramai
<penreturns> ni da masok 21
<susah_sebut> untuk 22hb baru 2 orang yang sokong. xde lagi eh?
<tajul> 27hb aku takde
<deensokmo> kita bilang vote utk 22 dulu..
<susah_sebut> kalauxde nak start vote 28hb
<tajul> so, aku sokong 22hb
<amin> salam
<IzzulFiqar> salam
<susah_sebut> 3 skong 22hb
<fzlamn> +1
<IzzulFiqar> hye
<susah_sebut> wslm
<susah_sebut> 4 sokong 22hb
<Fakrul> wslm
<susah_sebut> hai IzzulFiqar 
<IzzulFiqar> dtg dari group ubuntu malaysia loco  team
<IzzulFiqar> haha
<susah_sebut> sila2
<amin> apa cerita ini, ketinggalan bas,,,
<susah_sebut> recap untuk yang baru masuk
<susah_sebut> tengah nak pilih tarikh untuk meeting bulan 2
<susah_sebut> sekarang nak vote untuk 22hb +1 sokong -1 tolak
<deensokmo> baru 4 org vote utk 22 hb Feb..
<deensokmo> lagi sekali..
<deensokmo> +1
<tajul> +1
<penreturns> +1
<amin> tarikh lain?
<IzzulFiqar> hrmm sy nie org luar..x tau pape pasal group korang
<IzzulFiqar> haha
<susah_sebut> 28hb
<IzzulFiqar> tapi sy setuju je la
<IzzulFiqar> lolx
<tajul> btw, kat mana kita nak meeting?
<IzzulFiqar> asalkan membawa kebaikan
<deensokmo> 28 feb.. -1
<susah_sebut> kat IRC ni tajul 
<tajul> oo
<tajul> ok
<susah_sebut> ok sekarang kita start vote untuk 28hb
<tajul> 22hb aku ok
<tajul> 28hb, aku takde
<susah_sebut> +1 untuk sokong dan -1 untuk tolak
<deensokmo> -1
<penreturns> else?
<mfauzirahman> better amik 22...kalu sempat aku join
<susah_sebut> ada 2 tarikh je penreturns 
<penreturns> yep
<fzlamn> -1
<IzzulFiqar> -1
<penreturns> yg len?
<fzlamn> aku kat laut time tu, tangkap ikan
<IzzulFiqar> haha
<deensokmo> susah_sebut majoriti 22 hb..
<tajul> fzlamn: ko tak abis2 kat laut
<susah_sebut> sebab pencadang 28hb dah kata amek 22hb'kita tetapkan 22hb je la
<susah_sebut> ok ye
<tajul> ok
<tajul> set
<deensokmo> ok
<tajul> 22hb
<mfauzirahman> orait
<tajul> "saya kunci lirik ini"
<tajul> hehe
<deensokmo> jam?
<susah_sebut> ok, sekarang kita bincangkan agenda
<susah_sebut> sori
<susah_sebut> jam dulu
<susah_sebut> 8 setengah start la
<tajul> jangan liwat sgt
<tajul> awai sgt
<fzlamn> jam-ban
<tajul> y not 9.30?
<deensokmo> 9 pm start
<deensokmo> a'aa 9.30 pm
<mfauzirahman> +1 9.30
<fzlamn> 9.30
<susah_sebut> vote 9.30pm
<deensokmo> +1 9.30
<tajul> +1 9.30
<penreturns> 930
<fzlamn> +1 9.30
<susah_sebut> ada lagi yang nak vote?
<mfauzirahman> 21.30 bleh?
<susah_sebut> boleh je mfauzirahman 
<fzlamn> sma la tu
<susah_sebut> :p
<mfauzirahman> hahaha
<fzlamn> :PP
<deensokmo> huh^.^
<susah_sebut> ok, jadi masa ialah 9:30pm
<mfauzirahman> jange laa bekeng..
<susah_sebut> agenda
<deensokmo> ok set..
<penreturns> so persiapan tok meeting tu
<penreturns> agenda jam ngan ukm?
<fzlamn> bukan 2130 ke?
<fzlamn> ukm?
<deensokmo> sama la tu..
<susah_sebut> kejap
<susah_sebut> agenda asal ialah Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Plan for 2012
<susah_sebut> forums.ubuntu.com.my renovations
<tajul> ok
<tajul> website jgn lupe
<IzzulFiqar> owh
<tajul> berita skrg tu pun kene tukar dah
<tajul> hehe
<susah_sebut> tentang plan 2012 - ejat dan orang lama ubuntu-my berkait. ada apa2 soalan dan cadangan sila bawak / siapkan untuk dibawa masa meeting nanti
<penreturns> loco pon jgn lupe...approve ahli baru :3
<susah_sebut> forums.ubuntu.my kena tunggu poji sebab dia yang ada akses 
<susah_sebut> tapi kitaboleh ajukan tajuk untuk perbincangan
<susah_sebut> kemudian ialah untuk event
<deensokmo> apa kata sehari dua ni sediakan agenda dulu.. utk 22 feb nanti..
<susah_sebut> yang ni ada dua yang sedang hangat diperkatakan. 
<susah_sebut> 1 - ubuntu-jam
<deensokmo> teruskan..
<susah_sebut> 2 - UKM
<deensokmo> UKM?
<susah_sebut> ubuntu-jam ni cadangan asalnya ialah event biasa untuk bulan 2. oleh penunu bunsen
<penreturns> ukm event
<susah_sebut> tapi poji dan aku cadangkan buat global jam
<tajul> ok
<penreturns> jam last sy jumpa penunu ckp ble setup kat mana2
<mfauzirahman> ukm bile?
<penreturns> cuma location blom tau lg
<susah_sebut> cuma global jam nak kena ada organiser 
<deensokmo> tak paham ubuntu-jam ni... aduii
<tajul> Ubuntu Jam ni kta setak dekat location
<tajul> nak wat kat mane
<susah_sebut> itu la
<penreturns> icity
<penreturns> :3
<mfauzirahman> seremban
<tajul> ubuntu-jem ni cam discussion la
<susah_sebut> nak buat jam kena ada organizer yang etul2 take care sumenya
<tajul> kene wat keje
<penreturns> yep
<fzlamn> ubuntu-jam? 
<hotfloppy> Assalamualaikum..
<susah_sebut> ada banyak keje
<penreturns> organizer, sponser
<tajul> makna kata kene ade intenet dan LCD Projector kalu de
<fzlamn> bukan kata nk buat kat HSKL ke?
<Fakrul> wslm
<deensokmo> W'salam
 * hotfloppy online dalam train.. huhu..
<susah_sebut> pemasaran, translation, bugs finding dan package
<susah_sebut> dan macam2 lagi
<penreturns> wasalam
<susah_sebut> jadi perlu tempat tertutup yang ada akses internet sepenuhnya besaerta plug
<tajul> antaranya masa ubuntu-jam tu kita ble kemaskini wiki, website, bug fixes
<penreturns> kalo ikot host dekat area host je la
<susah_sebut> sekarang siapa yang nak jadi host?
<susah_sebut> siapa yang sanggup?
<tajul> umah aku kecik
<tajul> kalau besar, aku jemput korang semua
<deensokmo> aku blur lagi ni..
<penreturns> kalo xde yg nak penunu bunsen la
<hotfloppy> Buat kat umah ke?
<tajul> boleh je
<penreturns> umah bole
<penreturns> public bole
<tajul> tertutup
<tajul> ble rehat2
<fzlamn> tempat HSKL x boleh?
<tajul> nak jeming pun ble
<mfauzirahman> kat dataran merdeka aje
<tajul> haha
<penreturns> private party gitu
<penreturns> :3
<tajul> gitar ngan drum aku de
<tajul> huhu
<hotfloppy> Zouk..
<susah_sebut> ehehe
<penreturns> lol
<fzlamn> aku ada wisel je
<mfauzirahman> bongo aku ada
<susah_sebut> masalah nak full access internet dan power supply
<tajul> tu le
<tajul> erm
<hotfloppy> Haa.. cantik la tu.. +1 umah tajul..
<tajul> umah aku kecik
<tajul> masalah
<mfauzirahman> +1 rumah tajul
<tajul> kang datang 30 org, abis aku
<fzlamn> +1
<fzlamn> :P
<tajul> woi, sapa suruh vote agi
<mfauzirahman> 50 aje yg dtg
<tajul> ;p
<susah_sebut> LOL
<susah_sebut> takut tajul 
<hotfloppy> Takpe.. pasang khemah depan umah..
<hotfloppy> Hehehe..
<susah_sebut> +1 hotfloppy 
<tajul> blkg umah aku pun lapan
<hotfloppy> !vote umah tajul
<mfauzirahman> aku sponsor tali 
<deensokmo> ini serius ker.. buat jam..
<fzlamn> hahaha
<tajul> dpt meja kalu, cantik ni
<fzlamn> siap nasi impit tu...
<tajul> serius la wei
<susah_sebut> ok2
<tajul> korang bawak makanan, air aku sediakan
<penreturns> ubuntu-jam = resort + jam+laut :3
<tajul> ade beran?
<susah_sebut> sekarang ni kalau serrius sila step - up siapa yang nak jadi host
<susah_sebut> kalau ada host benda ni boleh jadi
<tajul> umah kecik
<deensokmo> umah tajul kat aner?
<tajul> masalahnya
<tajul> umah aku dekat umah Najib
<tajul> hehe
<hotfloppy> Kita sewa dewan nak tak? Brapa eh sewa dewan?
<susah_sebut> global jam ialah 6 bulan sekali
<hotfloppy> Sanggup tak collect duit?
<mfauzirahman> aku mmg xleh...cuma join aje..tue pun xleh janji
<susah_sebut> kalau kali ni terlepas xpe kita boleh buat bulan 89 nanti
<tajul> tenet aku 512 je
<susah_sebut> macamana?
<tajul> tpi ble la
<fzlamn> HSKL je la...
<IzzulFiqar> lol hskl
<IzzulFiqar> cadangan hebat
<mfauzirahman> ada ke bulan 89
<hotfloppy> Hskl benda pe eh?
<mfauzirahman> heheeh
<susah_sebut> HSKL ni hackerspace KL ke fzlamn 
<tajul> HSKL ok gak
<hotfloppy> Owh.. ruang penggodam kl..
<tajul> tapi dari HSKL baik umah aku
<deensokmo> JAM ni.. main gitar, drum tu ker..
<tajul> hehe
<fzlamn> mfauzirahman: boleh ke x?
<tajul> tempat tu kecik 
<hotfloppy> Okay gak tu..
<hotfloppy> Hskl kat pj kan?
<tajul> nanti aku bincang ngan org umah aku
<mfauzirahman> katne tompek tue?
<penreturns> jam ni byk...ble rujuk wiki
<tajul> tapi tak leh lebih 30 org
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: yup
<penreturns> cume kita nk memeriahkan je
<mfauzirahman> jam strawberri
<susah_sebut> tajul, kalau boleh sangat molek (walau aku x boleh join sebab ke johor time tu)
<hotfloppy> Ala.. takkan lebih 30 punya.. percayalahh.. hatiku lama terkuncii..
<tajul> aku sediakan rumah, korang sediakan makanan
<mfauzirahman> rumah tajul katne daa?
<tajul> hehe
<penreturns> susah btol nk jumpe susah_sebut 
<tajul> umah aku kat Percint 14, Putrajaya
<susah_sebut> kalau tempat ada, makanan kita buat collection la
<mfauzirahman> nak sebut pun susah
<hotfloppy> Makanan kita wat pot luck la..
<penreturns> rumah jiran2 ok x?
<tajul> ok2
<fzlamn> +1 rumah tajul
<mfauzirahman> +9
<penreturns> kalo rumah ade daratan ok
<hotfloppy> 1 dish each person..
<tajul> tak yah vote la
<susah_sebut> pot luck tu apa hotfloppy 
<penreturns> kalo rumah tinggi pening gak tu
<tajul> aku sorang pun
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> rumah aku teres
<hotfloppy> Pot luck tu, sorg bwk 1 jenis makanan..
<susah_sebut> oooo
<deensokmo> kawang nak tahu apa itu ubuntu-jam.. bukan jem buah mkn dgn roti tu.. blur agi nih..
<hotfloppy> Kumpul2 jd byk..
<fzlamn> ooo
<susah_sebut> deensokmo
<tajul> deensokmo ko pi bukak google
<susah_sebut> time ubuntu jam tu kita kumpul ramai2
<tajul> hehe
<deensokmo> huu.huuu
<mfauzirahman> aku bawak jam
<susah_sebut> ada banyak event dalam jam
<deensokmo> ok.. pastu
<susah_sebut> translation
<susah_sebut> marketing (promote ubuntu) bincang tentang ubuntu
<tajul> deensokmo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<susah_sebut> cari bugs dan report / selesaikan
<fzlamn> ooppss... bila ubuntu-jem ni?
<susah_sebut> buat package untuk ubuntu
<susah_sebut> etc
<deensokmo> ooo...
<hotfloppy> Buat package aku sokong! +10
<susah_sebut> boleh pilih bukan perlu untuk amek full package
<deensokmo> aku ingat ko rang nak main gitar.. setup jamming group..
<IzzulFiqar> haha
<fzlamn> :P
<IzzulFiqar> gitar la plak
<IzzulFiqar> ;)
<hotfloppy> Kalo nak jamming, aku nak main bass..
<susah_sebut> ok tarikh untuk global jam ialah 2-4hb 3 
<IzzulFiqar> syiok r tgk korang dok berbincang
<IzzulFiqar> I LIKE
<susah_sebut> dan 6 bulan kemudian
<IzzulFiqar> masta2
<tajul> bass ko kene beli
<tajul> hehe
<mfauzirahman> aku main bonggow
<hotfloppy> Bass takde ke?
<hotfloppy> Aiseh..
<penreturns> so tarikh da dekap
<penreturns> so tarikh da dekat
<hotfloppy> Camtu aku vocal je la..
<penreturns> plz confirm btol2
<mfauzirahman> awek xde?
<mfauzirahman> hehehehe
<fzlamn> bass fish?
<penreturns> tempat
<penreturns> host
<susah_sebut> ok berdasarkan perbincangan kita tadi aku senaraikan ye
<hotfloppy> Poji, aku leh jd awek kalo nak..
<hotfloppy> *trollface*
<susah_sebut> tajul akan cuba dapatkan tempat (rumah dia maybe)
<mfauzirahman> goli den
<fzlamn> :P
<tajul> ok
<fzlamn> x lalu
<hotfloppy> Hahaha..
<IzzulFiqar> woot
<IzzulFiqar> cun2 
<tajul> welkem saufiwahab
<susah_sebut> untuk makan2 hotfloppy  cadangkan pot luck
<tajul> yaya
<IzzulFiqar> hai saufi
<tajul> wei
<IzzulFiqar> sahabat fb
<saufiwahab> pakcik baru tahan bas
<saufiwahab> =D
<susah_sebut> dan aku cadangkan buat collection
<deensokmo> umah tajul ok gak tu..
<tajul> deensokmo: ko dok mana?
<saufiwahab> hehe
<susah_sebut> tampat masih belum confirm
<mfauzirahman> rumah tajul katne?
<penreturns> collection tok makanan+air+hiburan
<deensokmo> aku bawak beruk band buleh ker
<saufiwahab> kalau ada buat lanyard local made korang nak x ?
<susah_sebut> cuma akalu ada yang boleh cadangkan tempat lagi bagus jugak
<tajul> umah aku dekat persint 14, Putrajaya
<deensokmo> aku duk cheras jer
<susah_sebut> kalau tajul x berjaya dapatkan tempat dia kita ada options
<hotfloppy> Saufi, aku nak!
<mfauzirahman> oooo ok
<tajul> tapi aku akan carik tempat lain yg lebih besar, dan mudah utk semua org
<deensokmo> mlm tadi baru blik persint 14.. hu.huu
<saufiwahab> mahal juga duk survey2 seharian...
<tajul> deensokmo: ko kemana?
<susah_sebut> rasanya untuk tempat kalau nak kena ada bayaran sikit pun boleh la kita clooect sekali
<susah_sebut> macamana?
<susah_sebut> seutju tak?
<tajul> yaya
<hotfloppy> Setuju..
<hotfloppy> Hskl..
<penreturns> tinggal 2 minggu je ni
<deensokmo> jln D2
<mfauzirahman> bleh2
<tajul> aku try carik pusat komuntit
<fzlamn> okay..
<susah_sebut> ok jadi untuk tempat - tajul cover tugas ni
<tajul> tgk berapa ringgit dia charge
<susah_sebut> ok?
<deensokmo> umah presedien kelab kembar..
<penreturns> kalau setup awal ble wat ngan belia kl
<penreturns> tp da dekat sgt
<penreturns> xberani
<tajul> last tme aku ada wat meeting Joomla! kat sana, tak la mahal
<tajul> cume tenet takde
<susah_sebut> tenet xde la pulak
<penreturns> wat event ngan belia free
<penreturns> :3
<fzlamn> bawak je bodben
<tajul> takpe, aku try usha cemana
<susah_sebut> tenet jiran2 dia pun xde ke LOL
<hotfloppy> Tenet takde susah tuu..
<mfauzirahman> perlu ke tenet?
<deensokmo> 3G kat sana ok tak tajul
<susah_sebut> perlu la untuk jam
<tajul> 3G ok
<saufiwahab> android AP sapa ada.. hihi
<tajul> tapi kita nak tenet, kuat
<deensokmo> maksu aku ada kuar "H" tak hu..huu
<mfauzirahman> pinjam jiran sebelah
<susah_sebut> mobile broadband pakai sendiri boleh la
<fzlamn> H+ ada tak?
<mfauzirahman> "pinjam" aje
<penreturns> signal king ade :3
<tajul> HSDPA ada kot sini
<tajul> umah aku je takde
<penreturns> amik putranet punye
<penreturns> :3
<tajul> hehe
<deensokmo> ala.. buat AP kan OK..
<susah_sebut> unifi pun ada dah kat putrajaya tu
<tajul> sebab umah aku ni kire Hulu Putrajaya
<deensokmo> android. leh wat AP..
<hotfloppy> Satgi sambung kat umah.. nak amik cab lak ni..
<tajul> tempat setan dan jin banyak
<hotfloppy> Calo.. salam..
<susah_sebut> aku nyer hp pun boleh buat AP
<fzlamn> aku buat wifi la nnt k..
<penreturns> wasalam
<fzlamn> hotspot
<Fakrul> wslm
<susah_sebut> kalau xde options lain kita terpaksa guna mobile broadband la
<susah_sebut> satu AP konfgsi 2 orag ke
<susah_sebut> x berat sangat
<susah_sebut> macamana?
<IzzulFiqar> wuishh nak pkai bb
<mfauzirahman> ada beghukband pun bleh kan...amik lappy aku buat wifi
<IzzulFiqar> cari yg 7.6 mbps punye
<saufiwahab> bolaeh saja ramai2..
<saufiwahab> cuma..
<deensokmo> klau setakat layari internet aku boleh support AP 2 - 3 jam la..
<deensokmo> jgn download la..
<saufiwahab> takut HP overheat n blow XD
<deensokmo> leh share 4 -5 org kot..
<saufiwahab> streaming boleh ajer guna AP
<deensokmo> aku puny acompany.. er,, download 200kps.. tu.. pakej mana erk?
 * penreturns reboot sat
<tajul> ok setel dah perkara tu
<susah_sebut> ok, untuk tempat > tajul. untuk tenet  pun tajul. kalau xde kota akan guna mobile bb. siapa je yang ada device BB bawak la sekali pada tarikh tu
<susah_sebut> sekarang kita tetapkan tarikh
<tajul> event UKM sapa nak polo?
<susah_sebut> jap tajul tarikh jam belum ada
<tajul> aku tatau bila kak Noraini nak wat
<tajul> takut x sempat mintak barang dari Canonical
<deensokmo> tarikh umah tajul bila?
<susah_sebut> 2-4 hb
<susah_sebut> aku cadangkan 4 hb
<tajul> 4 ok le
<susah_sebut> jadi aku boleh bertolak dari johor sabtu malam ahad 4hb tu sanpai kl untuk event jam
<deensokmo> 4 March kan?
<tajul> sebab minggu tu aku out station
<susah_sebut> ye 4 march
<tajul> susah_sebut: ko dok Johor? sian ko
<susah_sebut> aku kat kelantan
<susah_sebut> 29hb ke johor
<deensokmo> kawang follow jer
<mfauzirahman> kelate johor
<fzlamn> aku kat laut lagi kot time tu... tangkap tuna.. huhuhuhhu
<susah_sebut> heli kan ada fzlamn 
<susah_sebut> ok jadi kita semua setuju 4hb ye
<susah_sebut> +1 untuk sokong
<susah_sebut> +1
<deensokmo> +1 4hb
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: juta2 nk terbangkan tu... 
<IzzulFiqar> +1
<IzzulFiqar> +40 
<IzzulFiqar> boleh r
<fzlamn> +1
<fzlamn> harap sampai time tu kat perak
<susah_sebut> mfauzirahman, 
<susah_sebut> vote please
<susah_sebut> deensokmo, 
<deensokmo> dah vote tadi..
<susah_sebut> oh x perasan 
<susah_sebut> sori
<susah_sebut> jadi 4hb ye
<mfauzirahman> +1
<susah_sebut> ok masa pulak?
<susah_sebut> pukul bape sampai pukul bape? atau masa tunggu tajul dah dapat tempat?
<mfauzirahman> tunggu lokasi dulu laa
<tajul> ok
<fzlamn> setuju...
<tajul> masa, tunngu lokasi
<susah_sebut> ok, untuk masa kita tetapkan lepas lokasi dapat
<fzlamn> bila nk info tentang lokasi pulak?
<susah_sebut> tajul,  sila carry on tentang UKM
<susah_sebut> ye x ye jugak
<deensokmo> paling tidak pun letak dulu masa tu.. 9 pm hingga 11.30 pm.. gitu biar ada masa..
<susah_sebut> dateline untuk tajul dapatkan tenpat
<tajul> event UKM ni kita perlukan speaker dan jaga booth
<tajul> aku rasa ni peluang kita introduce kat UKM ttg kewujudan kita
<deensokmo> UKM ni bila lak?
<susah_sebut> UKM bangi ke ni?
<saufiwahab> nak join kalau xde aktivti..
<tajul> jaga booth tu aku tak berapa pasti cemana ada ke takde
<mfauzirahman> tajul..aku cuma bleh jenguk
<saufiwahab> jaga booth !
<saufiwahab> awek baju merah ramai hihi
<tajul> tapi, utk speaker, aku rasa kita perlukan somebody
<deensokmo> nak2..nak....
<tajul> at least utk introduce
<mfauzirahman> + 1 deen sokmo nak jd speaker
<deensokmo> speaker tu.. yg pegang Mic ker
<tajul> aku tau bab awek ramai sini ble (aku lagi ble)
<tajul> haha
<fzlamn> cepat je ek... 
<tajul> jap, aku refer apa yg kak noraini perlukan
<deensokmo> bila event kat UKM ni?
<mfauzirahman> kak noraini tue sape?
<susah_sebut> itu la tajul bila eventnya ni
<susah_sebut> ping tajul 
<tajul> jap, aku tgh nak ping noraini
<mfauzirahman> tgh study
<tajul> noraini tu staf UKM
<mfauzirahman> shhhhhhh
<susah_sebut> oooo ok
<deensokmo> aku tgh baca HARAKAH ni..
<susah_sebut> bawak dia msuk irc ni lagi power :p
<tajul> dia yg organize program ni
<susah_sebut> program apa sebenarnya tajul 
<susah_sebut> ICT carnival ke apa ke?
<mfauzirahman> hmmm..cer mintak ngan noraini tue kalu kite bleh guna dewan kat ukm utk global jam...hahaha...free koy
<mfauzirahman> kot
<tajul> ok
<tajul> aku nak wat post baru dekat osdc-my
<tajul> sebelum aku nak bersuara, ada sapa2 nak volunteer nak jadi speaker?
<susah_sebut> sila siapa nak volunteer
<susah_sebut> aku speaker untuk macamana pegang stereng boleh la
<fzlamn> time bila ni?
<deensokmo> apa tugas speaker tu erk?
<susah_sebut> time belum confirm
<susah_sebut> sedang diconfrmkan
<fzlamn> tarikh?
<susah_sebut> beri ucapan tentang ubuntu la
<susah_sebut> kat pentas/podium kot
<susah_sebut> tarikh pun belum confirm
<mfauzirahman> aku tau skipping aje
<iStalker> emm speaker tu = MC ek
<iStalker> ?
<deensokmo> Wehh ramai jemputan tu.. tajul la speaker klau lagu tu..
<mfauzirahman> ejat or apogee xleh?
<susah_sebut> apogee not available hingga pertengahan bulan 3
<deensokmo> aku vote tajul sebagai speaker
<mfauzirahman> yg seniot ubuntu laa
<tajul> speaker tu bkn MC
<susah_sebut> ejat la yang tinggal
<tajul> MC tu MC le
<tajul> ada sesi pembentangan
<tajul> cam program MOSC gitu
<iStalker> ooo ok2..jd wakil
<mfauzirahman> tp date kan belum confirm lg
<mfauzirahman> aku tau beyy ooo beyy ooo mmm beyy ooo ttt aje
<susah_sebut> senang cerita yang ada kat irc sekarang ni xde yang nak volunteer
<mfauzirahman> yup
<susah_sebut> lebih baik iklankn kat FB/forum dan wiki
<tajul> bkn takde, tapi malu kot
<susah_sebut> kalau conmfirm ada booth dan tarikh kena aku boleh join untuk jadi pwngawal keselamatan booth
<tajul> hehe
<mfauzirahman> expected date tajul?
<tajul> aku bkn pe, takut aku bersuara, takde yg nak volunteer, cam tak best plak kalau kita tanya, kita tak ready
<tajul> dalam bulan 3 juga rasanya
<susah_sebut> kalau macam tu kita iklankan dulu kat fb atau mana2 medium. call for speaker
<susah_sebut> set tarikh tutup
<mfauzirahman> nak cite pengalaman guna ubuntu bleh laa...tue pun x sampai 5 minit...hahaha
<susah_sebut> sambil tu cuba contact sesapa ahli lama yang rasanya boleh 
<susah_sebut> kalau xde jugak x boleh nak buat apa la
<ak47suk1> ada apa2 aku terlepas? :P
<ak47suk1> layan crash of the titans dengan suatu malamkubur berasap tadi :P
<fzlamn> haa... ak47suk1 boleh kot
<mfauzirahman> haaa tuee dia ddah dtg speakernyer
<susah_sebut> ak47suk1, nanti aku copy paste log irc kat pastebin
<mfauzirahman> +1 for ak47suk1
<fzlamn> +1
<susah_sebut> sekarang ni perlu volunteer untuk speaker di UKM event
<ak47suk1> aku boleh jadi speaker tapi org lain jadi mic LOL :P
<tajul> ak47suk1: ko jadi speaker?
<tajul> aku dah bersuara kat osdc
<tajul> harap kak noraini reply
<tajul> kalau tak atau lambat, tak dapat la lankyanrd ngan t-shirt ubuntu free agi
<ak47suk1> aku selain hari kerja ok.
<tajul> hehe
<mfauzirahman> orait...
<tajul> btw, kita punya lapik meja Ubuntu ada ngan kak Noraini tu
<susah_sebut> ak47suk1, kata ok dah tu tajul 
<tajul> harap2 masih wujud
<mfauzirahman> cayalah ak47suk1
<tajul> pe yg ko ok ak47suk1?
<tajul> ok datang ke, ok present
<mfauzirahman> jd speaker
<ak47suk1> dua2 boleh.
<tajul> ok
<ak47suk1> janji only weekend :P
<susah_sebut> cun sepaker dah ada
<tajul> nanti aku interviw ko
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> tapi weekday, last time dia kata
<tajul> tapi ada request wat weekend, kita tgk cemana
<tajul> aku rasa tu je kot
<tajul> kita tangguh la
<susah_sebut> ok tentang UKM kita tangguh
<tajul> aku nak sambung gosok baju bini aku
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> nanti dia mengamuk, tido luaq aku
<mfauzirahman> uikkss...dah kena bedal
<tajul> hehe
<deensokmo> suami tercinta tu tajul
<susah_sebut> ada yang nak tambah agenda untuk meeting bulan 2 tak?
<fzlamn> :P
<tajul> daripada aku takde pe2 susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> tentang UKM ni aku masukkan sekali dalam agend aye tajul 
<fzlamn> senaraikan boleh?
<susah_sebut> senarai agenda
<tajul> thanks for the responsibilty utk loco kita
<susah_sebut> 1 - plan u=buntu-my 2012
<ak47suk1> global jam mac ni bikin mana?
<susah_sebut> 2 - forums.ubuntu.,com.my
<susah_sebut> 3 - global jam
<susah_sebut> 4 - UKM event
<susah_sebut> 5 - lain2 tambahan
<susah_sebut> global jam tajul akan dapatkan tempat
<saufiwahab> ada isu lagi susah sebut
<susah_sebut> plan asal putrajaya
<susah_sebut> silakan saufiwahab 
<susah_sebut> bentangkan isu anda
<saufiwahab> live broadcast setiap event loco...
<mfauzirahman> tp kalu tajul dpt ejas dewan ukm lg bagus
<susah_sebut> ok, live broadcast masuk dalam agenda no 5
<tajul> yaya.. aku setuju cam saufiwahab
<ak47suk1> +1 ustream
<tajul> wei mfauzirahman, aku mana ade kontek ngan UKM
<ak47suk1> record sekali streaming
<saufiwahab> kalau boleh kita setup satu channel dan bagi akses kepada even
<tajul> semua lama2 punya
<fzlamn> macam hr tu ek?
<tajul> ok wait, aku cuba kontek dorang kalau dapat
<saufiwahab> event manager a.k.a org yang incharge macam abg hensem(tajul)
<tajul> abg kacak saufiwahab
<mfauzirahman> yeeeppppppp
<saufiwahab> haritu syang xrecord streaming... huhuhu
<susah_sebut> itu la
<susah_sebut> sedih aku x dapat tengok :p
<mfauzirahman> brg yg lepas jgn di kenang
<mfauzirahman> next event kita record kaw2
<susah_sebut> kelak merana badan :p
<saufiwahab> adeh.. sori geng... 1st buat..
<saufiwahab> sampai lebam broadband..
<saufiwahab> hehe
<susah_sebut> habis tu peralatan macamana?
<mfauzirahman> not your fault saufi
<susah_sebut> sorry aku x faham bidang ni jadi x tau
<susah_sebut> untuk live streaming tu apa yang perlu maksud aku?
<ak47suk1> maxisprepaid aku unmetered :P
<ak47suk1> for now :P
<susah_sebut> untuk live streaming tu apa yang perlu 
<mfauzirahman> best tue
<saufiwahab> webcam,IP camera sapa ada.. laptop nk host streamming n talian internet
<ak47suk1> cuma aku takde webcamyang boleh alih2
<saufiwahab> haritu ak ambik weekly broadband aje.. ntah banwtih xreti tgk.. taram saja.. =D
<tajul> saufiwahab: ko dah wat yg terbaik
<mfauzirahman> bg ak47suk1 ejaskan saufi
<fzlamn> guna hp nye cam x boleh ke?
<susah_sebut> setuju dengan tajul 
<saufiwahab> kalau guna ustream tu webcam boleh guna lebih drpd 2..
<saufiwahab> swicth2 la
<susah_sebut> agak berapa cost untuk webcam tu - yang bagus untuk streaming laaa
<fzlamn> susah_sebut nk sponser tu...
<susah_sebut> bukan laaa
<susah_sebut> nak tau
<saufiwahab> simple guna webcam PC saja
<susah_sebut> maybe kita boleh bincang macamana untuk dapatkn
<saufiwahab> xpasti macam berapa pixel yang ada..
<susah_sebut> webcam biasa tu je? saufiwahab 
<saufiwahab> haritu steraming 1.3mega sahaja
<deensokmo> nak streaming ker n ak camera pc nih?
<saufiwahab> yup
<susah_sebut> webcam atau IP cam kata saufiwahab  tadi
<deensokmo> oo..
<susah_sebut> kalau kita call for donations dari ubuntu member apa pandangan korang?
<saufiwahab> webcam saja 
<susah_sebut> target 2 bijik webcam yang agak ok kualitinya
<fzlamn> +1
<susah_sebut> maamana?
<susah_sebut> setuju ke?
<mfauzirahman> +1
<saufiwahab> bab donation aku boleh bagi kalau satu projek untuk komuniti ini berjaya dilaksanakan
<saufiwahab> +!
<deensokmo> minta derma la beli webcam utk ubuntu-my
<saufiwahab> +1
<fzlamn> haha
<susah_sebut> kalau macam tu kita kena bincang untuk dapatkan pemegang amanah untuk kumpul donation
<saufiwahab> 10% akan disumbangkan.. 
<saufiwahab> hehe
<deensokmo> rm10 sorang.. klau 20 org dah rm200..
<saufiwahab> tajul xofer nak simpan kamera pon tempoh hari... kikiki
<fzlamn> jgn tetapkan, ikhlas niat je 
<susah_sebut> jumlah donations kita takyah tetapkan
<susah_sebut> cuma nak ada sorang yang akan pegang duit tu nanti
<deensokmo> aku bagi contoh jer..
<susah_sebut> aku cadangkan saufiwahab  sebab ni cadangan dia
<saufiwahab> betul2 atas brapa banyak nak sumbang..
<susah_sebut> ada cadangan lain?
<deensokmo> nak jgn lah kemut sgt nak hulur rm2..
<saufiwahab> ak cadang live broacast ajer
<mfauzirahman> rm2? ok aje...hahaha
<susah_sebut> yang mencadang lebih faham jadi labih baik yang cadang pegang duit dan beli
<deensokmo> susah_sebut, ko bukak post utk start donation..
<susah_sebut> macamana ada cadangan untuk nama lain yang pegang dutit donations?
<fzlamn> mfauzirahman boleh kot pegang donation
<mfauzirahman> insyaAllah
<susah_sebut> cadangan yang ada 1 - saufiwahab , 2 - mfauzirahman 
<deensokmo> susah_sebut dilantik utk pegang duit sumbangan tu..
<mfauzirahman> +1 for Saufi
<saufiwahab> aku nun jauh diutara..
<susah_sebut> cadangan 3 - susah_sebut 
<susah_sebut> ok mari kita start vote
<saufiwahab> atur gerak semua dari tengah 
<susah_sebut> 1 - saufi wahab
<susah_sebut> +1 untuk vote
<deensokmo> jom buat vote
<susah_sebut> +1
<saufiwahab> maybe nanti ada kelewatan..
<mfauzirahman> +1
<fzlamn> +1 mfauzirahman
<deensokmo> +1 susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> suafi sulu la fzlamn 
<deensokmo> ok2..
<susah_sebut> *dulu
<mfauzirahman> + susah susah sebut aje
<susah_sebut> buka vote semula 
<ichigo> +1 susah sebut
<fzlamn> okay
<saufiwahab>  +1 susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> saufiwahab, 
 * ak47suk1 in dream world. good night.
<susah_sebut> sila vote sekarang
<susah_sebut> +1
<deensokmo> -1 sudo apt-get update
<mfauzirahman> +1
<deensokmo> sori2...
<fzlamn> -1
<susah_sebut> 2 orang vote saufiwahab 
<deensokmo> -1
<susah_sebut> ada lagi?
<ichigo> +1 susah sebut :)
<saufiwahab>  +1 susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> xde kita vote untuk mfauzirahman 
<susah_sebut> +1
<deensokmo> +1 susah sebut
<ichigo> +1 susah sebut
<susah_sebut> vote 3 susah_sebut 
<fzlamn> +1 mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> susah sebut aje laa yg pegang
<saufiwahab> yup
<deensokmo> yup..
<mfauzirahman> majoriti
<saufiwahab> susah sebut ajerlah yang pegang
<mfauzirahman> done
<saufiwahab> muktamad
<fzlamn> okay..
<mfauzirahman> semua setuju
<saufiwahab> cadangan ditutup anyone ?
<fzlamn> +1 susah hati pegang
<susah_sebut> aku x penah pegang2 duit ni
<susah_sebut> tu yang masalag
<susah_sebut> masalah
<susah_sebut> last donation untuk domain ubuntu.com.my
<susah_sebut> apogee pegang
<susah_sebut> macamana kalau kita lantik apogee je yang pegang duit tu
<susah_sebut> ?
<deensokmo> poji tak der ni?
<susah_sebut> xpe nanti aku kawtim dengan dia
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> boleh?
<fzlamn> aku okay je tp dia x tahu ni..
<deensokmo> ikut jer
<mfauzirahman> bleh aje...mana yg terbaik utk team
<susah_sebut> ok cun apogee akan pegangduit donations
<fzlamn> :)
<saufiwahab> =)
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> seronok la ko ek susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> target berapa rm ye untuk dapatkan 2 biji webcam tu?
<mfauzirahman> org kanan apogee tue
<susah_sebut> saufiwahab, berapa rm target?
<fzlamn> search harga pasaran dulu tgk
<susah_sebut> alaa korang ni. aku x reti pegang duit laaa
<deensokmo> ramai2 searh kat lowyat..
<susah_sebut> kalau habiskan duit aku tere
<susah_sebut> :p
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> okay..hahahaha
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<susah_sebut> tak sekarang ni kalau ada tergt senang nak letak dalam iklan mintak donations tu nanti
<susah_sebut> contoh target rm300
<susah_sebut> nanti bila dah cukup oleh la tutup donations
<susah_sebut> gitu
<susah_sebut> saufiwahab, mana menghilang?
<Fakrul> http://images.lowyat.net/pricelist/viewnet.pdf
<susah_sebut> tajul, sila2 beri input anda
<fzlamn> berak kot
<saufiwahab> ada ja 
<susah_sebut> berapa target rm nak letak?
<saufiwahab> tgh buat rancangan mengajar
<saufiwahab> hihi
<susah_sebut> untuk 2 biji webcam
<susah_sebut> rm300 cukup tak agak2?
<susah_sebut> roughly je
<saufiwahab> rasa 300 dah lebih
<susah_sebut> jadi?
<saufiwahab> suk usha webcam palaing okay pon xlebih 100
<saufiwahab> *usha
<fzlamn> boleh la tu rm300
<saufiwahab> yup
<saufiwahab> proceed
<susah_sebut> ok jadi kita tetapkan target donations ialah rm300 untuk 2 biji webcam yang superb
<mfauzirahman> mintak aje member kat loco bg sorang RM10...mesti lebih nyer
<susah_sebut> ada lagi yang pelrlu kita bincangkan berkaitan live streaming ni?
<fzlamn> rm63 logitec
<saufiwahab> dah settle rasanya
<susah_sebut> ok, ada lagi input untuk tambah agenda meeting bulan 2?
<deensokmo> ok ar tu..
<susah_sebut> sesiapa pun?
<saufiwahab> setakat sekarang kita live guna webcam.. later on guna system yang lebih baik..
<susah_sebut> ada ke?
<mfauzirahman> that all folks
<fzlamn> maksud saufiwahab ni apa pulak?
<susah_sebut> ok, kalau macam tu habis la perbincangan kita malam ni. 
<susah_sebut> =)
<fzlamn> habis dh ke?
<susah_sebut> terima kasih pada semua yang menghadirkan diri dan memberikan input
<fzlamn> ingatkn baru nk start
<susah_sebut> fzlamn,  ada nak tambah ke?
<deensokmo> sama-sama..
<fzlamn> xde
<susah_sebut> LOL
<fzlamn> :D
 * penreturns sekeh fzlamn 
<saufiwahab> okay
<fzlamn> hahaha
<susah_sebut> fzlamn, nanti tangkapkan tuna sekilo dua eh
<saufiwahab> nak tidur sudah... haha esok kena ngadap muird2
<susah_sebut> selamat tido cikgu saufiwahab 
<saufiwahab> assalamualaikum semua 
<mfauzirahman> susah susah aje semua
<fzlamn> besar tuna kat sandakan ni.. takut aku tgk
<susah_sebut> wslm
<Fakrul> Wslm
<susah_sebut> eh ko dah kat sandakan ke fzlamn 
<fzlamn> selamat tido
<susah_sebut> bukan kat lumut lagi?
<fzlamn> aku kat sandakan time ni, bln 3 nnt baru kat lumut
<susah_sebut> ooo
<susah_sebut> adui
<susah_sebut> xchat ni dengki la pulak
<susah_sebut> log pendek
<susah_sebut> banyak ilang
<susah_sebut> huh
<mfauzirahman> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzizan
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: nnt letak link kat fb ek ttg perbincangan kita ni
<susah_sebut> log dapat separuh je ni fzlamn 
<susah_sebut> siapa ada guna irssi?
<fzlamn> aku kat windows ni...
<fzlamn> :P
<susah_sebut> kalau set preferencess unlimited scroll boleh dapat penuh log
<susah_sebut> ping ak47suk1 
<fzlamn> ak47suk1 masuk lewat td..
<deensokmo> aku out dulu la..
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz 
<deensokmo> wasalam..
<fzlamn> deensokmo?
<susah_sebut> kejap deensokmo 
<deensokmo> yup..
<susah_sebut> lupa nak cakap tadi
<susah_sebut> next meeting ko kena chair
<susah_sebut> sebab aku x reti
<susah_sebut> poji xde
<susah_sebut> nanti aku liaise dengan ejat untuk guide
<susah_sebut> ok?
<susah_sebut> agenda sume aku siapkan dalam wiki kang
<deensokmo> ermm.. klau dah tak ada pilihan.. aku sukarelawan lah..
<susah_sebut> ok cun
<deensokmo> ok.. ananti aku refer kat wiki sebelum mula ..
<susah_sebut> sekarang aku pun nak mintak diri untuk tulis sume yang berkaitan sebelum lupa sebab log perbincangan ni aku x dapat view full
<susah_sebut> salam sume
<susah_sebut> thanks again
<fzlamn> deensokmo kot dpt log penuh..
<deensokmo> kejap.. aku selongkar  dulu. ni..
<susah_sebut> deensokmo,  guna irc client apa?
<deensokmo> xchat
<susah_sebut> xchat sama dengan aku kot
<susah_sebut> cuba scroll habis ke atas dpaat penuh sume tak perbincangan
<susah_sebut> kalau dapat copy and pstekan kat pastebin.com atau paste.ubuntu.com
<susah_sebut> hah otai irc masuk
<susah_sebut> hotfloppy, macamana nak dapatkan log full irc ni?
<deensokmo> aku dapat start pinjam jiran sebelah.. manual save text boleh  kan?
<hotfloppy> erk..
<mfauzirahman> pesal lepas save transcript keluar base cina nie
<fzlamn> jap aku try copy pasta
<hotfloppy> full log ?
<susah_sebut> aku pun dapat start dari situ deensokmo 
<hotfloppy> bukan ke patutnye kena log dari awal kalo nak log..
<susah_sebut> mana ada access ke meetingology
<susah_sebut> ingatkan nak copy paste je
<fzlamn> aku start dari pilih 22 tu
<susah_sebut> comel tu fzlam
<hotfloppy> kalo pakai xchat, patotnye kena enable kat Preferences > Logging tu..
<deensokmo> oo.. jadi camne er..  screen shot kot hu..huu
<susah_sebut> sebab itu masih awal perbincangan
<fzlamn> kopi pest je la ek, kat pastebin
<mfauzirahman> mcmne nak save kan dia?
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<susah_sebut> pastebin ke paste.ubuntu.com ke
<susah_sebut> hotfloppy,  thanks for the tips
<fzlamn> yup
<susah_sebut> next time aku log
<hotfloppy> so, start dari sekarang, saat ini, jom kita sama2 enable logging kat irc client masing2..
<hotfloppy> jom2 :D
<hotfloppy> okay.. done..
<hotfloppy> saya sudah.. anda ?
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<susah_sebut> sudah buat
<susah_sebut> +1 hotfloppy 
<susah_sebut> :p
<deensokmo> cmne nak enable logging tu
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: aku kopi sampai ko cakap thanks td..
<fzlamn> okay?
<hotfloppy> Settings > Preferences > Logging..
<susah_sebut> okay la tu fzlamn 
<hotfloppy> tu utk xchat..
<mfauzirahman> mcmne?
<deensokmo> ok dah thanks..
<hotfloppy> kalo Pidgin: Tools > Preferences > Logging..
<hotfloppy> Pidgin mmg enable by default..
<hotfloppy> so, sapa2 yg online guna Pidgin tu, check la log.. mesti ada..
<susah_sebut> xchat ni mana duduk file log tu hotfloppy 
<mfauzirahman> xchat?
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/850141/ okay?
<mfauzirahman> ok laa tue
<susah_sebut> cun fzlamn 
<susah_sebut> yang awal tu mukadimah je untuk keterangan apa yang nak dibincangkan
<susah_sebut> aku ingat lagi
<deensokmo> cun2..
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<susah_sebut> cuma risau ada benda tertinggal je
<susah_sebut> fairuz, baru balik dating ka?
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> helo fairuz 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: baru balik debugging ade la keke
<deensokmo> camne nak wat paste.ubuntu.my
<fairuz> tekanan
<fzlamn> fairuz baru siang tu kot...
<susah_sebut> paste.ubuntu.com
<mfauzirahman> aku save log tp kuar base cine...mcmne nie?
<fairuz> eh fzlamn ada :D
<susah_sebut> ubuntu.my xde service paste
<susah_sebut> ekeke ko guna procy cine ke apa mfauzirahman 
<mfauzirahman> ntah
<fzlamn> fairuz: ada la.. aku kat daratan time ni..
<deensokmo> dlm ruang text besar tu nak masuk apa susah_sebut
<mfauzirahman> mcmne nak solve?
<susah_sebut> kejap deensokmo try bukak
<susah_sebut> dalam kotak besar tu la paste apa yang nak dipastekan deensokmo 
<deensokmo> sebelum paste bukan kena copy dulu..
<susah_sebut> kena jerang air dulu baru boleh buat kopi
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: dh letak link tu kat page fb ke?
<fzlamn> :P
<hotfloppy> siot toi.. dc lak !
<hotfloppy> susah_sebut, dah dapat kat mana log file tu ?
<susah_sebut> lom
<hotfloppy> xchat: /home/username/.xchat
<susah_sebut> kat mana hotfloppy 
<hotfloppy> pidgin: /home/username/.purple/logs/irc/
<hotfloppy> itu based on debian la.. ubuntu rasanya sama je..
<hotfloppy> lagi senang, utk xchat, Settings > Preferences > Logging.. click pada Open Data Folder
<deensokmo> aku out dulu.. anak nak tido nih..
<deensokmo> zzzzz..
<susah_sebut> wow! 100% dilog nya
<susah_sebut> bagus2
<susah_sebut> ok deen
<hotfloppy> yup, 100% :D
<fzlamn_> test2
<hotfloppy> dc gak..? hahaha..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: aa sama je untuk ubuntu
<hotfloppy> aku pon sama ar tadi.. connect balik jadi hotfloppy_ .. terpaksa tunggu kat luar jap.. :P
<fzlamn_> :P
<hotfloppy> aku lupa la password nickname aku nih..
<hotfloppy> haish..
<hotfloppy> camna nak retrieve eh ?
<hotfloppy> lupa dah aku command2 irc ni..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: ->> /msg nickserv help
<fzlamn_> nak kena reboot windows ni jap
<hotfloppy> dah buat tadi.. tapi takde lak tulis nak retrieve camana..
<susah_sebut> aku pun lupa dah password 
<susah_sebut> terpaksa tambah simbol
<hotfloppy> eh ? hang takleh guna ke even lupa password ?
<hotfloppy> aku boleh je..
<susah_sebut> boleh guna tapi dia auto tambah simbol pelik
<susah_sebut> :p
<hotfloppy> hahaha..
<hotfloppy> sabor je le..
<fairuz> group la banyak2 nick
<hotfloppy> group camna tu fairuz ?
<fairuz> mcm aku fairuz fairuz_ fairuz__ semua satu group, identify pakai passwd sama
<hotfloppy> owh.. boleh eh ?
<hotfloppy> canggih..
<hotfloppy> tapi nickname ni pon lupa password..
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> -> /msg nickserv help group
<susah_sebut> laparnya
<hotfloppy> susah_sebut, kalo nak retrieve password, masuk #freenode..
<susah_sebut> lepa tu?
<susah_sebut> *lepas
<hotfloppy> bgtau kata hang lupa password..
<hotfloppy> staff dia friendly..
<hotfloppy> tadi staff nama erry tolong aku..
<hotfloppy> <hotfloppy> hi guys.. need help here.. how do i retrieve my forgot password ?
<hotfloppy> <gtw0uu> its not a local host
<hotfloppy> <erry> hotfloppy, for hotfloppy ?
<hotfloppy> <hotfloppy> yup erry 
<hotfloppy> <erry> hotfloppy, email sent
<hotfloppy> <hotfloppy> thanks :D
<hotfloppy> .
<hotfloppy> skejap je :)
<susah_sebut> nak test kang
<susah_sebut> nak makan dulu
<susah_sebut> lapar gile ni
<hotfloppy> okay2..
<hotfloppy> sila2..
<susah_sebut> thanks hotfloppy 
<ichigo> (Y)
<hotfloppy> -NickServ- You are now identified for hotfloppy.
<hotfloppy> woooohooooo!!
<hotfloppy> akhirnya..
<ichigo> susah sebut blanja aku skali...hehe
<hotfloppy> -NickServ- 17 failed logins since last login.
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha.. 17 kali..
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> group la ape lagi nick yg ada
<fairuz> :D
<h0tfloppy> tgh group la ni..
<h0tfloppy> hehehehe..
<h0tfloppy> thanks for the tips fairuz :D
<susah_sebut> amboih gile banyak nick
<Pencinta_Kucing> hahahaha..
<Pencinta_Kucing> agak2 brapa limit dia eh ?
<Pencinta_Kucing> :P
<penreturns> jemmm
<hotfloppy[ENSEM]> flooding~
<[AFK]hotfloppy> limit 22 nicknames..
<[AFK]hotfloppy> -NickServ- You have too many nicks registered already.
<[AFK]hotfloppy> hahahahahahahaha... *trollface*
<susah_sebut> ekeke kena marah dengan NickServ
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> ejat 22hb meeting
<susah_sebut> anda diperlukan untuk guide deensokmo chair meeting
<ejat> ?
<ejat> meeting ? 
<ejat> tajul: sorry ko call ek petang semlm 
<susah_sebut> eeting february
<susah_sebut> *meeting
<susah_sebut> tajul, dah tido la ejat 
<susah_sebut> parking nick je tu
<ejat> #info
<cocobi> esok eh meeting ? kol brapa ?
<susah_sebut> 22hb jam 9.30pm
<susah_sebut> malam ni aku siapkan agenda yang dah dibincang tadi
<susah_sebut> ada bincang tentang global jam ejat 
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<susah_sebut> plan global jam pada 4hb di putrajaya
<susah_sebut> tajul, akan cuba dapatkan tempat
<ejat> global jam rombak web ?
<susah_sebut> belum pilih apa ank buat masa jam
<susah_sebut> 22hb ni boleh bincang sekali la
 * fairuz balik dulu
<susah_sebut> harap tajul dapat confirmkan tempat sebelum 22
<susah_sebut> kemudian ada bincang pasal event UKM. ak47suk1 volunteer untuk jadi speaker asalkan event pada weekend
<susah_sebut> fairuz, lari2 anak balik tu. jangan jalan slow2 :p
<fairuz> :P
<penreturns> \o/
<susah_sebut> dpaat lg sorang volunteer speaker untuk event UKM
<susah_sebut> ejat, ilang la pulak =.=
<ejat> nak send email n tdo
<ejat> semlm dah x tdo
<susah_sebut> ok, jangan lupa 22hb ye
<ejat> insya allah 
<susah_sebut> fzlamn, kenapa je tercampak keluar tak sudah2
<cocobi> esok kena balik awal la ni kalo nak join meeting..
<cocobi> huhuhu..
<susah_sebut> sila2 balik awal selalu
<susah_sebut> :p
<cocobi> hehehe..
<cocobi> skang ni bz skit :P
<susah_sebut> global jam tu penting untuk input dari sume
<susah_sebut> waktu suntuk dah ni pun nak plan
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: line wifi x elok sangat ni
<susah_sebut> mesti pinjam punya tu :p
<fzlamn> kedai mkn
<penreturns> ngantokkk
<penreturns> x..X
<susah_sebut> penreturns,  tau xpe
<fzlamn> awal lg...
<penreturns> skang musim ujan
<penreturns> musim polokss bini
<penreturns> :3
<susah_sebut> kelantan panas pulak
<fzlamn> sini panas giler
<susah_sebut> away kejap siapkan meeting report
<penreturns> da abes musim kot
<penreturns> now turun bawah plak
<fzlamn> musim apa?
<fzlamn> durian?
<penreturns> ujann
<fzlamn> oo
<fzlamn> apa cerita 12.04 ko pen?
<penreturns> kekeke
<penreturns> back to 11.10
<penreturns> :3
 * fairuz_ yeahhh
<penreturns> kekekkekek
<penreturns> bahaye la nvidia
<fzlamn> kenapa pulak?
<penreturns> driver
<fzlamn> oo...
<fzlamn> aku dah lama x update 12.04
<fzlamn> baca2 td unity dh keluar 5.2
<fzlamn> betol ke?
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> smlm
<penreturns> hehhehe
<fzlamn> huhuhuu
<fzlamn> jap g la update tgk
<fzlamn> :D
<ejat> 5.4
<ejat> dah unity 
<fzlamn> ye ke?
<fzlamn> terlambat betol aku
<fzlamn> :P
<ejat> $ apt-cache policy unity
<ejat> unity:
<ejat>   Installed: 5.4.0-0ubuntu1
<ejat>   Candidate: 5.4.0-0ubuntu1
<ejat>   Version table:
<ejat>  *** 5.4.0-0ubuntu1 0
<ejat>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<ejat>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ejat>      5.2.0+bzr1975ubuntu0+644.really1977 0
<ejat>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<fzlamn> baru update sekarang ke?
<ejat> x de la .. beberapa hari lepas rasenye
<fzlamn> oo..
<fzlamn> 11.10 dh boleh pasang HUD x?
<fzlamn> p kat 12.04 jap
<fzlamn> sedang meupdate 12.04
<fairuz_> mari main game kat tetingkap
<fairuz_> :P
<fzlamn> tingkap aku ni byk virus
<fzlamn> habis doc pejabat kena delete
<fzlamn> :P
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> tingkap aku selamat lg la.. cuma SSD tu macam dah nak mati.. asyik blue screen je
<fzlamn> time ok pun blue skrin kot.... 
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> dia blue screen komplen pasal USB
<fairuz_> tak tau benda apa
<fairuz_> either webcam takpun mouse
<fzlamn> ooo...
<fzlamn> laptop ke?
<susah_sebut> kalau mouse maknanay ko kena bela kucing fairuz 
<fzlamn> lol
<fzlamn> :P
<susah_sebut> hehe suka je troll aku ni
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> dah bela kucing dah ni
<fairuz_> kucing utan lagi keke
<susah_sebut> btw siap sudah ringkasan apa yang kit bincang tadi disini http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_semasa#Ubuntu-my_LoCo_Team_IRC_Meeting_.28February_2012.29
<fairuz_> besday apogee ari ni?
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<susah_sebut> aku mintak dia hadiah x dapat
<fzlamn> semalam la bestday dia
<susah_sebut> eh 
<susah_sebut> betul jugak tu fzlamn 
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> oo kat tempat aku 20/02 lagi keke
<susah_sebut> ni dah masuk 21hb
<fzlamn> fairuz mmg la baru hari ni
<fzlamn> hahahahaha
<susah_sebut> nak pindah france jugak la
<susah_sebut> XD
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> aku punya la nak balik mesia
<fairuz_> ko nak dtg plak
<susah_sebut> awek france cun2 tak :p
<fzlamn> x cun
<fairuz_> cunnnnn
<fzlamn> german cun
<fairuz_> german la tak cun
<fairuz_> gergasi
<fairuz_> orang diorang besar2
<susah_sebut> haha bep orang la tu dah di tangkap dek fairuz neh
<susah_sebut> :p
<fzlamn> ko jumpa gergasi wat pe
<susah_sebut> gergasi = ogre
<fairuz_> itali cun jugak
<fairuz_> rambut itam
<fzlamn> hahaha
<susah_sebut> eekeke marah orang jerman
<fairuz_> keke
<fzlamn> hooh
<fzlamn> aku peminat team bola german
<fairuz_> kehkeh
<fairuz_> pelik2 jawapan orang kat group CompNet troubleshooter ni
<fzlamn> contoh?
<fairuz_> ada orang tu tanya processor dia 3Ghz tapi ram 512MB je.. pastu pc slalu hang..
<fairuz_> ada orang suruh tutup cepat takut overheating
<fairuz_> ram tak cukup power katenye
<fzlamn> so sepatutnya mcm mana tu?
<fairuz_> bagi aku tu hang tak cukup ram je la kan, takde kaitan ngan jadi panas?
<fairuz_> ke mmg kalau ram tak cukup pc jadi panas?
<fairuz_> benda baru ni bagi aku kalau betul
<fzlamn> jap...
<fzlamn> laptop aku ni x pns la guna 12.04
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> kalau hang setahu aku sebab ram la
<fzlamn> x tau la kalau ada yg lain lg
<fairuz_> ye la keke
<fairuz_> tu aku pelik tu dia pegi suruh tutup pc sebab takut overheat
<fairuz_> xde kaitan
<fzlamn> aku kalau guna 11.10 d aku kepanasan nya
<fairuz_> fzlamn: pakai la 11.10 tapi kernel 3.3 
<fairuz_> maybe tak panas jugak
<fzlamn> ye ke?
<fzlamn> aku guna 3.0 sekarang
<fzlamn> :P
<fairuz_> 3.0 mmg kernel kucing kan
<fairuz_> try la 3.3
<fzlamn> okay..
<fairuz_> aku pakai kucing tapi tak tau pns ke tak sbb aku pakai pc
<fzlamn> nnt try 3.3 pulak
<fzlamn> aku guna netbook
<fairuz_> aku tengok ada 3.2-rc4 untuk kucing
<fairuz_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc4-oneiric/
<susah_sebut> aku guna 3.berapa tah kat oneiric tapi panas jugak 
<susah_sebut> sebab load processor x berenti
<susah_sebut> sorry
<susah_sebut> bukan oneiric
<susah_sebut> precise
<susah_sebut> solutions install cpufreq
<susah_sebut> boleh control cpu
<susah_sebut> aku guna powersave
<susah_sebut> jadi cpu tak load laju
<susah_sebut> kipas cpu pun agak senyap
<susah_sebut> maybe intel core i5 x mesra linux lagi ke apa 
<susah_sebut> x paham betol aku dengan lappy aku ni
<fzlamn> tajam gak telinga ko ek
<susah_sebut> dari tadi jeling je bubble noti xchat ni
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> sebab tengah siapkan update sume yang berkaitan ubuntu-my
<fzlamn> jeling je nape?
<fzlamn> oo
<fzlamn> ko install cpufreq tu mcm ne?
<susah_sebut> add ppa
<fzlamn> oo...
<susah_sebut> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:artfwo/ppa
<susah_sebut> sudo apt-get update
<susah_sebut> sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq
<susah_sebut> tido dulu geng. x cukup tido ni. 
<susah_sebut> selamat malam :)
<fzlamn> selamat menjamu selera
<tajul> pergh
<tajul> bagus input malam ni
<tajul> (cakap sorang2)
<fairuz_> tajul:  :)
<tajul> yo
<tajul> ko ada lagi ye
<tajul> ?
<tajul> ok la, sesi perkenalan
<tajul> hehehe
<tajul> ko Fairuz yg aku kenai ke dak ni?
<tajul> hehe
<fairuz_> Fairuz mana
<fairuz_> FB ka
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_> aku orang baru 
 * fairuz_ hang plak
<fairuz_> tajul: ada reply ape2 ke tadi keke
<tajul> takde
<tajul> aku tanya sesaje je
<tajul> ko keje mana?
<tajul> baru nak kenalan
<tajul> aku kenal ke idak.. camtu je la
<fairuz_> tajul:  ooo tak kenal kot
<fairuz_> aku keja jauh kat france ni 
<fairuz_> helo iStalker
<susah_sebut>  fairuz ko x tido ka?
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-21
<susah_sebut> ping deensokmo 
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<susah_sebut> helo fairuz 
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: baru bangun ni keke
<susah_sebut> baru bangun ke?
<susah_sebut> hehe
<fairuz_> tak gerak mana2 ke ari ni?
<susah_sebut> kat sana awal pagi ke ni?
<susah_sebut> patut ke ipoh
<susah_sebut> aku tolak kat member
<susah_sebut> penat la
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> aa pagi
<fairuz_> baru siap2
<fairuz_> jap lg nak g opis
<susah_sebut> nanti gi opis jumpa awek cun kem salam eh
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: keke tak byk awek pun
<susah_sebut> oh, hari ni jalan kaki gi opis 20 minit pulak - sah le tu ngurat awek dulu. ekekekeke
<susah_sebut> biasa 10 minit je kan fairuz 
<susah_sebut> D
<fairuz> :P
<fairuz> susah_sebut: lepak kat opis betul aku tadi.. skang kat lab
<fairuz> susah_sebut: duk umah je ke, tak g jalan2 
<fairuz> wb hyperair
<hyperair> hi
<fairuz> wb ejat-
<susah_sebut> ye fairuz hari ni di rumah sahaja
<susah_sebut> malam nak gi shopping awek ramai2
<susah_sebut> eh, shopping barang dapur :p
<fairuz> :P
<fairuz> shopping awek kat mane
<fairuz> eh barang dapur
<susah_sebut> pantai timur la senang
<susah_sebut> dekat jek
<susah_sebut> nak gi tesco jem memanjang
<susah_sebut> ko tak rindu ke kampung ko ni? wakakakaka
<fairuz> susah_sebut: rindu la mesia
<fairuz> tapi nak buat mcm mane takde cuti lg keke
<susah_sebut> ping pong
<fzlamn> hi..
<fairuz> fzlamn: yo
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pong ping
<fzlamn> fairuz: yop
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: ping pong gak
<Fakrul> :)
<fzlamn> :D
<ak47suk1> wb deensokmo 
<deensokmo> same..
<deensokmo> ping susah_sebut
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum..
<hotfloppy> meeting dah abis ke ?
<hotfloppy> eh, bukan arini ka ?
<fzlamn> test2..
<susah_sebut> ping sume
<susah_sebut> ekeke
<susah_sebut> aku baru balik shopping
<fzlamn> ye la shopping
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: malam esok aku x boleh nk join
<susah_sebut> kenapa fzl
<susah_sebut> TANGKAP TUNA LAGI KE?
<fzlamn> aku kerja malam
<susah_sebut> sorry tertekan caps lock
<fzlamn> jaga enjin
<susah_sebut> suruh je enjin tu jaga diri dia sendiri
<susah_sebut> XD
<ejat> pong
<ejat> baru nak kuar makan malam 
<ejat> lapo
<susah_sebut> kirim jat
<susah_sebut> lapor jugak ni
<ejat> jom la join skali 
<susah_sebut> jam beli tiket flight online. tengok ada lagi tak XD
<susah_sebut> *jap
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: apa note paling okay ek?
<fzlamn> tomboy okay x?
<susah_sebut> aku guna tomboy
<fzlamn> command line untuk install dia?
<susah_sebut> dulu penah cuba rednote, gnote tapi tomboy jugak best sebab boleh sync dengan ubuntu ONE
<fzlamn> apt-get install tomboy?
<fzlamn> mcm tu?
<susah_sebut> tak boleh macam tu sebab ko bukan pompuan
<susah_sebut> pompuan je boleh jadi tomboy
<susah_sebut> LOL
<fzlamn> :P
<susah_sebut> eh terlebih troll sudah
<susah_sebut> kejap aku pun lupa
<fzlamn> hahaha
<susah_sebut> ha ah macam tu je
<susah_sebut> hati2 kalau ko bertukar jadi tomboy jangan slaahkan aku
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> okay..
<fzlamn> dh install
<susah_sebut> ONE ada tak?
<susah_sebut> kalau ada best - boleh sync notes dari sume device yang ko ada 
<susah_sebut> dalam ONE
<fzlamn> one xde install
<susah_sebut> one secara default dah ada dalam ubuntu
<susah_sebut> gi register je
<fzlamn> ubuntu mmg ada one
<fzlamn> :D
<susah_sebut> hehe 
<susah_sebut> sila2 guna
<susah_sebut> fairuz, - dah x away dah?
<hotfloppy_> woi hotfloppy, blah ar!
<hotfloppy_> padan muka..
<lamvucinox> ada sapa2 tau cara nak belajar modified source code tak?
<hotfloppy> aku tau..
<susah_sebut> ekekeke hotfloppy  sedang mampraktikkan group nick dia
<susah_sebut> :p
<hotfloppy> hang nak modified source code apa ?
<hotfloppy> c ? c++ ? java ?
<lamvucinox> waaa.. aku blur sket programming nih
<lamvucinox> x tau structure nak tgk c ka c++ ka java ka
<hotfloppy> susah_sebut, hehehe.. aku dc tadi.. tapi nick asal tak mati, dok tercongok kat sini gak.. tu yg kasi release sama dia :P
<lamvucinox> tp maksud aku kernel punya source code...
<hotfloppy> lamvucinox, kalo gitu, belajar dulu..
<hotfloppy> kernel linux guna c..
<hotfloppy> ke c++ ?
<hotfloppy> so, belajar la c ngan c++.. pastu bleh la modified..
<lamvucinox> a a..mmg nak belajar
<lamvucinox> tp 1st step tu fail mane aku perlu boleh & jangan usik??
<hotfloppy> takde yg takleh usik..
<hotfloppy> semua hang boleh usik.. asalkan file tu dok dalam pc hang.. kalo pc member, jgn la usik..
<hotfloppy> kang silap usik, takleh pakai lak os member tu..
<lamvucinox> pc member x dak la aku nak usiik.. kang makan penampaq gaban lak
<lamvucinox> aku nak up jap ubuntu dlm virtualbox 
<lamvucinox> kernel linux banyak guna c eh?
<hotfloppy> a'ah..
<hotfloppy> banyak atau sepenuhnya aku tak pasti..
<hotfloppy> http://kernelbook.sourceforge.net/
<hotfloppy> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-linux-kernel-works
<hotfloppy> baca jangan tak baca.. sampai lebamm..
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha..
<lamvucinox> tq byk2 hotfloppy.. tu yg sayang kt ang tu
<hotfloppy> sayang2 tak men ar la ni..
<hotfloppy> pekena roti teloq 2 bijik pon layan gak..
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<lamvucinox> ahahah...
<lamvucinox> p order dulu
<lamvucinox> arkitekture debian based ngan redhat based jauh beza tak??
<hotfloppy> tak brani nak cakap la..
<hotfloppy> rasanya tak jauh beza sgt..
<lamvucinox> sambil2 aku baca buku2 tu .. aku nak tanya lagi nih.. bebaru ni aku setup ubuntu server dalam vmware..
<lamvucinox> aku pilih e100 network card type..
<lamvucinox> tp bila dah on..
<lamvucinox> aku x tau arr network die guna apa
<lamvucinox> aku wat ifconfig eth0 up
<lamvucinox> no network device detected
<lamvucinox> bengong gak aku
<hotfloppy> lspci result ada listkan tak nic tu ?
<lamvucinox> ada detect Intel Chipset ..... 
<lamvucinox> Ethernet Controller
<lamvucinox> aku dh try vmxnet0
<lamvucinox> vmxbox
<lamvucinox> vmnet
<lamvucinox> suma failed
<hotfloppy> tak pasti la.. mungkin ada module yg kena blacklist sebab conflict..
<hotfloppy> mungkin tak load..
<hotfloppy> kalo pakai NAT, failed jugak ?
<hotfloppy> hang nak guna nic asing dari host ke ?
<lamvucinox> aku install dalm Vsphere esxi
<lamvucinox> tu yg susah sket
<lamvucinox> kalu dalam virtualbox ke vmware workstation..
<lamvucinox> guna bridge ke nat no prob.. detected sbg eth0 
<hotfloppy> esxi aku tak penah guna..
<hotfloppy> esx penah la..
<hotfloppy> so, aku tak penah main ngan cli dia..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<hotfloppy> eh, bukan bleh configure web based ke ?
<hotfloppy> just configure vmkernel etc etc tu..
<hotfloppy> aku nak cakap pon tak brapa ingat.. tapi kalo ada depan mata, bleh la kot godek2 :P
<lamvucinox> hurm.. sok aku try tgk
<lamvucinox> apa2 nnti aku gitau hang len
<hotfloppy> cuba jgn tak cuba..
<hotfloppy> aku tgk esxi punya cli pon dah pening..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> padahal bendanye linux jugak.. ngada2 nak buat cli lain.. haish..
<hotfloppy> lamvucinox, hang handle cloud ke ?
<lamvucinox> tak gak
<hotfloppy> slalunye nak main cloud je boh esx/i nih..
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<lamvucinox> aku baru nak belajar pasal virtualization
<lamvucinox> owh ye ke?
<lamvucinox> x tau lak aku...
<lamvucinox> tp aku nak tanye..
<lamvucinox> dlm production.. ok ke guna virtualbox??
<hotfloppy> dalam production ? virtualbox ?
<hotfloppy> uish.. tak okay..
<lamvucinox> a ah..
<hotfloppy> esxi tu okay dah tu..
<lamvucinox> tp ada license arr
<lamvucinox> kalu aku nak test kat 1 free machine ..
<lamvucinox> nak kena ada license..
<lamvucinox> hang ada idea nak buh apa dlm tu utk run virtualizatiion.. tp utk up jd production ar nnti
<hotfloppy> nak guna untuk apa ?
<hotfloppy> aku biasa guna centos je utk server.. tak penah lagi guna debian based..
<hotfloppy> tapi kalo hang nak kluar modal utk beli license, baik beli vmware esx bro..
<lamvucinox> mksud ang.. ang guna centos setup jd virtualize ke?
<lamvucinox> tu arr .. die kira by processor.. saje aku nak main2 ngan benda2 virtualize selain vmware nih
<hotfloppy> eh tak.. aku cakap utk server.. hehehe.. :P
<hotfloppy> haa.. itu yg slek skit..
<hotfloppy> dia kira processor.. cerdik kena kat dia la, kita la sangap..
<lamvucinox> btoi2..  aku x penah run centos lagi.. teringin gak nak run2
<lamvucinox> byk guna ubuntu server.. tp suma command line.. mau tecabutt kuku
<hotfloppy> centos pon guna command line la..
<hotfloppy> server nak watpe gui.. wat berat je..
<hotfloppy> ada banyak lagi kan application utk virtualization nih..
<hotfloppy> virtualbox, vmware, yg windows tu apa nama dia eh ?
<lamvucinox> hypervisor
<lamvucinox> eh??
<hotfloppy> hyperv ?
<hotfloppy> aa.. hypervisor..
<hotfloppy> Hyper-V kan ?
<lamvucinox> yaaaa
<lamvucinox> btoi2
<hotfloppy> aku tak penah try yg lain2.. aku reti (skit2) esx je..
<lamvucinox> tp tu jalan dalam OS.. tak jalan direct ke HOST.. cuma untungnya.. x risau ar driver
<lamvucinox> hyperv
<lamvucinox> owh
<lamvucinox> camtu
 * hotfloppy n00b virtualization..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<lamvucinox> tp risiko 1 ar jalan ubuntu server.. 
<lamvucinox> asyik kira nak update je
<lamvucinox> pastu sampai effect application
<lamvucinox> tu yg byk kena tapis dulu
 * lamvucinox 
<hotfloppy> aku tak penah guna ubuntu server, so no comment..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<lamvucinox> pun noob gak
<hotfloppy> aku dulu dipaksa oleh bos utk belajar esx tu..
<hotfloppy> weekend pon kena datang opis, belajar sniri, godek2..
<hotfloppy> pening pale time tu.. tension pon ada..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<lamvucinox> huhu...
<lamvucinox> mesti melelh ayaq idung noh
<lamvucinox> tp untung nye bile dh jumpa .. fuh ..puas rasanya
<lamvucinox> dan berbaloi rasanya
<hotfloppy> tunggu agi.. hahaha..
<hotfloppy> tu la..
<hotfloppy> memula tu tak paham apa.. mmg rasa susah gila..
<hotfloppy> tapi bila dah paham camna flow dia, lega la skit..
<hotfloppy> tapi tak sempat belajar abis la, aku tukar tempat keja :P
<lamvucinox> hoho
<lamvucinox> dan skang nih.. fokus kat area??
<hotfloppy> system admin biasa2 je..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> lebih kepada database skang ni..
<lamvucinox> byk involve coding lak ar
<hotfloppy> belom lagi..
<lamvucinox> cam aku ni.. cian aku.. rojak.. itu pegang sket. ini pegang sket.. x leh fokus yg 1 arr
<lamvucinox> huhu
<hotfloppy> sama la aku pon..
<fairuz> halo rakan2
<hotfloppy> patotnye nama tu kena tukar.. bukan system admin, tapi system engineer..
<hotfloppy> baru betol..
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha..
<hotfloppy> halo fairuz 
<hotfloppy> selamat sore..
<hotfloppy> http://i.imgur.com/FHYzf.jpg <- takleh blah.. hahahahaha..
<fairuz> helo hotfloppy
<fairuz> aku baca ada org nak modify source code kernel, ada projek ka
<hotfloppy> tu, encik lamvucinox..
<hotfloppy> dia nak menuntut ilmu modify2 nih..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<lamvucinox> ahakz.. aku baru nak belajar daaa
<lamvucinox> wat masa la xdak le lagi
<fairuz> nak modify untuk ape
 * hotfloppy takat wat hello world program bleh ar.. hahahahaha..
<lamvucinox> aku nak tau selok belok arkitektur
<hotfloppy> dia nak wat virtualization apps sniri la tuu..
<hotfloppy> kan ? kan ?
<lamvucinox> pastu baru leh tgk nanti apa2 ke .. kalu ade ape2.. leh ar dikongsi2
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<lamvucinox> tp begantung pada lubang arr
<fairuz> ooh, camna diorang susun kernel punya source ke ape
<lamvucinox> ahahahah
<lamvucinox> lebih kurang rasanya.. tp aku pun blur lagi 
<lamvucinox> programming pun mcm air keruh je
<hotfloppy> kalo ada yg nak ajar, aku nak belajar gak..
<hotfloppy> bleh tambah skill..
<hotfloppy> biar la takde sijil pon, janji ada skill..
<hotfloppy> :D
<fairuz> keke aku bleh je nak ajar sket2 ape aku buat hari2 kat opis ni pasal kernel keke
<fairuz> tapi kena tau nak blaja ape la :P
<lamvucinox> byk cabang ke?
<hotfloppy> fairuz, bidang apa eh ? embedded ke ?
<fairuz> byk jugak depend pada sub system kernel yg nak di sentuh
<fairuz> hotfloppy: aah aku sekarang embedded 
<fairuz> tapi kernel sama je, pakai mainline punya
 * hotfloppy respek sama fairuz.. salute! 
<hotfloppy> kalo cam kita buang segala module yg kita tanak pastu recompile, tu kira modify kernel gak ke ?
 * hotfloppy compile kernel pon tak reti.. *tunduk malu*
<fairuz> tu ko set kat config kernel tu je, pastu recompile kernel tu balik.. 
<susah_sebut> sorry guys tumpang celah sikit
<hotfloppy> aku dc ke apa ni ?
<lamvucinox> x lah
<lamvucinox> celah2
<hotfloppy> aaa.. sebab aku tengok susah_sebut cakap nak celah.. tetiba senyap..
<lamvucinox> leh tumpang ilmu sket
<hotfloppy> semua senyap.. ingat dc dah tadi..
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<fairuz> keke
<hotfloppy> line aku ni cam lahanat skit..
<lamvucinox> ang anjak ar sket.. baru die leh celah
<fairuz> yg penting kalau nak modify kernel, kena pakai git
<fairuz> baru bleh keep track apa yg kita modify
<lamvucinox> gui??
<fairuz> git
<fairuz> bukan gui
<hotfloppy> lamvucinox, aku mmg dok corner cenel ni dari tadi lagi.. hang tu dok tengah2 jalan.. :P
<lamvucinox> git tu gui base ke?
<fairuz> bukan
<fairuz> !git | lamvucinox
<lubotu2> lamvucinox: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<lamvucinox> ahaha.. amik kau..
<lamvucinox> ok2
<lamvucinox> paham2
<lamvucinox> tq lubotu2
<fairuz> pastu kena tau C la
<hotfloppy> git - the stupid content tracker <- ini dari manpage.. hahahahaha..
<lamvucinox> bab tu aku lak semput
<lamvucinox> mgkin stupid tu nama org kot
<lamvucinox> hurm..
<lamvucinox> klah.. 1st nak recompile module
<fairuz> module sendiri ke
<fairuz> ke module orang lain
<lamvucinox> cam setengah Broadcoam 433325 kot..
<lamvucinox> eh..
<lamvucinox> module org..
<lamvucinox> fairuz..aku nk tanye sket
<lamvucinox> cam Broadcom 433325 tu (kalu tak silap)
<lamvucinox> by default, Kubuntu / Fedora 16 (KDE)  x leh detect driver tuu.. pastu kena reinstall HybridWlan
<lamvucinox> kalau laa nak compile Kubuntu / Fedora 16 kernel untuk  boleh read wifi bila installation guna HybridWlan driver ..
<lamvucinox> leh tak bgtau asas2 utk kerja2 tersebut
<fairuz> kalau ada source code driver tu boleh je patutnya
<fairuz> amik source code drivers tu then letak kat tempat yg sepatutnya dalam kernel
<fairuz> pastu update Kconfig ikut keperluan
<fairuz> pastu setting kat config kernel supaya dia compile sebagai built in module
<hotfloppy> selingan: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2805869_700b.jpg
<hotfloppy> soooo cute !
<fairuz> lamvucinox: apa nama betul driver yg ko nak try tu?
<fairuz> dah ada orang packagekan jadi ppa ke ape ke
<ejat> uish rancak nye 
<ejat> leh nak nyampuk 
<ejat> :P
<hotfloppy> tengah belajar modify kernel :P
<ejat> gud gud
<fairuz> senyap dah lamvucinox :D
<hotfloppy> dia terkejut tengok ejat bersuara.. terus lari..
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<fairuz> keke
 * fairuz balik rumah dulu :D
<ejat> ok ..
<ejat> susah sebut pun dah x de ke ?
<susah_sebut> wb susah_sebut 
<susah_sebut> LOL
<ejat> uish
<ejat> welcome2
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> aku dah rasa macam nak gile pun ada ni
<susah_sebut> mata ngantuk gile tapi x boleh tido sebab terlalu panas
<susah_sebut> ejat, lupa laaa ppa nya
<susah_sebut> malas tol nak search launchpad ni. ekekeke
<ejat> https://launchpad.net/~fenris/+archive/ppa
<susah_sebut> thanks 
<fairuz_> keke susah_sebut tak pasang kipas ke
<fairuz_> beli yg kecik pastu pasang depan muka
<fairuz_> :D
<susah_sebut> kipas laju dah ni fairuz cuma area KB memang panas gile
<susah_sebut> area jeli dengan gua musang ujan
<susah_sebut> dengan pahang dan kl sekali - pun ujan
<susah_sebut> deensokmo napa ko tercampak keluar je neh?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: tengah test ppa ejat ke
<susah_sebut> ye fairuz 
<susah_sebut> kenapa tah x nak jadi dah
<fairuz_> kat kucing ke yg tak jadi
<fairuz_> ke dua2
<susah_sebut> jap
<susah_sebut> oneiric 32 dan 64 bit
<susah_sebut> dah buat semua step
<susah_sebut> tapi bila buka opendns page xde pun bagitau dah berjaya guna opendns
<susah_sebut> namserver dah guna ip machine 127.0.0.1
<susah_sebut> entah le apa penyakit oneiric aku ni
<susah_sebut> precise belum re-test
<susah_sebut> masa mula2 ejat release comey je boleh pakai kat dua2
<susah_sebut> ejat, boleh dah
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<ejat> pulak .. 
<susah_sebut> streaming pun sodap je laju
<susah_sebut> nak tau kenapa?
<susah_sebut> sebab aku tak pegi welcome page kat opendns tu
<susah_sebut> jadi tak nampak la sebenarnya aku dah guna opendns pun
<susah_sebut> sorry en ejat
<susah_sebut> btw, ni confirmation untuk oneiric 11.10 32 dan 64 bit
<susah_sebut> precise otw
<susah_sebut> nak kena reboot lappy
<susah_sebut> huhu gile banyak update untuk precise 
<susah_sebut> lama dah aku tak on dia
<fairuz_> nak test jugak la keke
<fairuz_> dnscrypt-proxy eh?
<susah_sebut> test la 
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<susah_sebut> nak test streaming youtube kejap
<fairuz_> camne nak tau kalau jadi?
<susah_sebut> open opendns.com/welcome
<susah_sebut> yang aku bukak hanya opendns.com
<susah_sebut> sebab tu x nampak
<susah_sebut> huhu
<fairuz_> selain tu takyah buat pape dah eh
<susah_sebut> lepas install kena edit resolv.conf
<susah_sebut> tukar nameserver ke machine ip
<susah_sebut> lepas install dan start
<susah_sebut> baru tukar nameserver
<fairuz_> tak jadi plak keke... 
 * fairuz_ <-- noob
<susah_sebut> alaa, jangan le perli aku fairuz 
<fairuz_> takyah restart pape kan
<susah_sebut> http://blog.myfenris.net/2012/01/29/building-a-ubuntu-package-for-dnscrypt-proxy/
<susah_sebut> kat sini ejat post dulu
<susah_sebut> takyah restart
<fairuz_> ooh tukar nameserver jadi loopback ip 
<fairuz_> tadi ko suruh tuka jadi ip machine keke
<susah_sebut> tu la aku mana la reti nak sebut bahas teknikal macam ko sebut tu
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> keke  aku pun mane tau jugak benda2 ni
<fairuz_> jap aku try lagi
<fairuz_> Welcome to OpenDNS! yeahhh
<susah_sebut> comey
<susah_sebut> test surf
<susah_sebut> laju tak
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> pada aku ada sikit laju
<fairuz_> macam same je keke
<susah_sebut> x tau la ko punya net kat sana macamana mesti dah tahap gaban pun sebelum ni
<susah_sebut> aku punya 1.0mbps je pun DSl
<fairuz_> aku punya line 20mbps :D
<susah_sebut> uhuk2
<susah_sebut> bagi aku separuh laaa
<fairuz_> tapi aku duk jauh dari center dia, speed jatuh byk jugak
<susah_sebut> itu opis punya ke kat rumah tu fairuz 
<fairuz_> rumah punya
<susah_sebut> huhu bape rm sebulan? kalau convert rm la
<fairuz_> kat sini pakej dia TV + intenet + phone
<fairuz_> dalam 30 euro
<fairuz_> so dalam rm120 lebih
<susah_sebut> murah je
<fairuz_> aa
<susah_sebut> kat sini astro sebulan dah bape
<susah_sebut> tenet cikai 1mbps dah 10
<susah_sebut> rm110
<fairuz_> infrastruktur tak cukup kot
<susah_sebut> itu ada + voice call unlimited 
<susah_sebut> aku nak pindah france la
<susah_sebut> duduk umah ko eh fairuz 
<susah_sebut> XD
<fairuz_> aku pun tak tau kenapa tenet mesia tak laju2
<fairuz_> keke sila2
<susah_sebut> unifi ni ok kot
<susah_sebut> aku dapat test kat umah adik aku shah alam seksyen 11
<fairuz_> maybe sebab takde competition antara provider?
<fairuz_> unifi mmg ok tapi mcm mahal
<susah_sebut> itu laaa
<susah_sebut> mahal
<fairuz_> kat sini adsl ngan fiber harga sama
<fairuz_> depends tempat je kalau ada fiber, dia pasang fiber
<susah_sebut> kelantan ni lagi lama laa kalau nak sampai pun kan
<susah_sebut> tempat aku kluang tu pun lama laaaaa
<fairuz_> aku bukan org network ni, so tak tau sgt apa bottle neck yg buat tenet kat mesia tu takleh laju
<susah_sebut> JB dah ada kat certain tempat
<fairuz_> aku rasa infrastruktur tak cukup tapi tak tau la
<susah_sebut> xpe laaa... sabar menunggu. apa lagi boleh nak buat
<susah_sebut> lamanya precise aku nak siap upgrade
<susah_sebut> adoi
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> dah get 276
<susah_sebut> nak kena tido dulu la macam ni
<susah_sebut> sok baru dapat test ppa ejat kat precise
<susah_sebut> selamat tido fairuz 
<susah_sebut> bye
 * ejat tgh build mymeeting-3.0.1
<ejat> mymeeting.oscc.org.my
<fairuz_> ok susah_sebut
<fairuz_> ko yg dev ke ejat
<ejat> x 
<ejat> tlg package kan 
<ejat> waktu berkhidmat kat oscc 
<fairuz_> oo
<ejat> fairuz_: apa bikin
<ejat> lamanye x update package mymeeting tu
<ejat> huhu 
<fairuz_> ejat: tgk tv je ni.. rehat jap
<ejat> owh okie .. nie saje cari penyakit 
<fairuz_> lepas ni nak kena buat keja sket -.-
<ejat> keje ofis x siap lagi .. 
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> byk lg ke keje
<fairuz_> lambat masuk penreturns
<ejat> baru bgn tu kut 
<ejat> or x tdo lagi
<fairuz__> test
<fairuz__> dah tido ke semua ni
<ejat> tdo ... 
<fairuz__> ejat: :p
<ejat> gile x tdo 
<ejat> cari penyakit lagi nie 
<fairuz__> ejat: huu giler
<fairuz__> dah pagi
<ejat> tu la .. 
<fairuz__> dulu time skolah slalu jugak buat mcm tu
<fairuz__> skang dah tak boleh, mesti lelap punya
<ejat> focus kt ubuntu jap .. baru lepas submit sponsorship application
<ejat> doa2 ade rezeki ... 
<fairuz__> apply kat mane tu
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-22
<susah_sebut> pagi
<susah_sebut> penreturns, 
<penreturns> yoo
<fairuz__> helo
<fairuz__> ping susah_sebut ejat penreturns 
<fairuz__> suma tgh syok makan tghari ka :D
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz 
<susah_sebut> baru bangun tido neh
<fairuz> susah_sebut: uihh lambat bgn
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> dah 2 malam tak boleh tido sangat sebab panas
<susah_sebut> kul 9 td aku tido fairuz 
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> eh pasal ppa ejat semalam aku test jugak kat tenggiling, ok je
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ^
<fairuz> wb hyperair hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> tenkiu :)
<fairuz> hotfloppy: apa bikin
<hotfloppy> damn..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: keke dc ke
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz 
<susah_sebut> keje kejap tadi
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pong
<susah_sebut> weh, macamana nak letak ppa ejat tu kat startup?
<hotfloppy> fairuz, a'ah.. dc.. router hang.. siot toi..
<fairuz> maksud ko lepas boot ke susah_sebut
<fairuz> susah_sebut: letak kat startup
<fairuz> !startup
<lubotu2> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ^
<susah_sebut> command dia?
<fairuz> ko tengok kat link aku bagi tu
<fairuz> ko sumbat la command yg ko pakai untuk start dnscrypt tu
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> test dulu ah
<hotfloppy> 6 hari slave nak catch master.. :omg: !!
<susah_sebut> fairuz, 
<susah_sebut> x jadi
<fairuz> ko letak ape kat command tu?
<susah_sebut> sudo dnscrypt-proxy -daemonize
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> main tyembak je tu
<susah_sebut> tapi itu la command untuk start dnscrypt tu kan
<fairuz> aa
<fairuz> tak jadi sebab dia nak sudo
<fairuz> ada dua solution
<hotfloppy> cuba try full path..
<fairuz> either ko bagi user ko tu takyah pakai passwd kalau nak sudo
<fairuz> satu lagi
<hotfloppy> means, dnscrypt-proxy tu, kasik full path..
<fairuz> ko add command ko kat /etc/rc.local
<fairuz> takyah full path pun takpe patutnya
<fairuz> sebab dia dah dalam $PATH
<hotfloppy> owh.. dah ada eh..
<susah_sebut> errrr blur
<hotfloppy> main nyampok je ni.. tatau pon dnscrypt tu :P
<susah_sebut> kejap aku nak kena beli gas
<susah_sebut> gas habis'
<susah_sebut> huhu
<susah_sebut> nanti balik kang aku tanya semula
<fairuz> hotfloppy:  takde la , benda tu dia install pakai ppa, patut dah masuk dalam bin folder
<fairuz> bin folder dah ada dalam $PATH
<hotfloppy> owh..
<fairuz> susah_sebut: aku rasa solution paling ok ko tambah command tu dalam /etc/rc.local
<fairuz> dalam tu dah takyah pakai sudo
<susah_sebut> fairuz, macamana nak buat?
<fairuz> ko buang balik yg ko tambah kat startup tadi
<fairuz> pastu pegi edit /etc/rc.local
<fairuz> tambah kat dalam tu
<fairuz> dnscrypt-proxy -d
<fairuz> takyah letak sudo kat depan dia
<susah_sebut> reboot jap
<susah_sebut> fairuz, 
<susah_sebut> x jadi jugak
<susah_sebut> aku tambah macam ni # By default this script does nothing.
<susah_sebut> dnscrypt-proxy -d 
<susah_sebut> exit 0
<susah_sebut> dem! baru balik nak kena keluar lagi
<susah_sebut> fairuz, 
<susah_sebut> tido eh
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz> susah_sebut: tido apenye kat opis ni
<fairuz> busy sikit
<fairuz> cuba hang pastebin sikit isi rx.local tu
<fairuz> rc.local
<fairuz> pastu lepas boot tu
<fairuz> kalau buat ps -e | grep dnscrypt
<fairuz> ada kuar tak process tu
<susah_sebut> ps -e | grep dnscrypt
<susah_sebut>  1389 ?        00:00:00 dnscrypt-proxy
<susah_sebut> isi rc local tu yang aku paste kat atas tu
<susah_sebut> selain dari tu sume ada #
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz 
<PencintaKucing> tu dah jalan la tu kan ?
<PencintaKucing> dah ada pid tu..
<PencintaKucing> ps -p 1389 -o etime= <- utk tgk dah brapa lama jalan..
<fairuz> susah_sebut: aa dah jalan
<fairuz> resolv.conf ko dah tuka jadi loopback IP?
<susah_sebut> uhtiap kali reboot memang resolv.conf tu bertukar eh?
<susah_sebut> macamana nak kasi mati sama dia tak tukar2 lagi?
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz  PencintaKucing 
<susah_sebut> PencintaKucing, hotfloppy gi mana? :p
<PencintaKucing> hotfloppy busy.. hehehe..
<PencintaKucing> aku tak pasti la patot ke tak utk halang resolv.conf dipinda2.. tapi kalo nak wat gak, bleh try set attributes..
<PencintaKucing> sudo chattr +i resolv.conf
<PencintaKucing> i = immutables.. even root pon takleh nak edit file tu..
<susah_sebut> ada effect apa2 tak nanti?
<susah_sebut> mana tau kang ada conflict mana2 ke. jadi tak boleh masuk tenet ke. etc
<PencintaKucing> yang slalu ubah2 /etc/resolv.conf ni stahu aku, NetworkManager je..
<PencintaKucing> kalo takleh masuk tenet, remove balik attributes tu..
<PencintaKucing> semudah "sudo chattr -i resolv.conf" je..
<PencintaKucing> hehehehe..
<susah_sebut> kalau aku letak loopback ip kat setting gui network manager agak jadi tak?
<susah_sebut> bertukar tak?
<PencintaKucing> itu kena tanya encik fairuz :P
<susah_sebut> ok, sudah tulis dalam gedit
<susah_sebut> hehe 11.10 aku ni dah terfakap pulak tomboynya
<susah_sebut> nak kena reinstall agaknya
<susah_sebut> x boleh sync degan one lepas bugs masa precise dulu
<susah_sebut> ok nak test
<susah_sebut> ok test reboot
<PencintaKucing> lajunye reboot!
<susah_sebut> yay berjaya! thanks fairuz  dan PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> tak sampai 3 minit..
<susah_sebut> eh laju ke?
<PencintaKucing> perghhh!!
<susah_sebut> core 2 duo je pun
<susah_sebut> nanti aku buat topik ni aku bagi kredit kat korang berdua eh
<PencintaKucing> tapi tak sampai 3 minit tu..
<PencintaKucing> err.. aku tak tolong apa2 pon..
<susah_sebut> kalau meetup kang aku belanja makan choki-choki sorang sebatang
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu
<susah_sebut> precise kat lappy aku ada lambat sikit
<susah_sebut> 11.10 ok je
<susah_sebut> kat lappy atau desktop ni rasa laju je 
<susah_sebut> x penah cek masa
<PencintaKucing> laju siot.. seriously..
<PencintaKucing> debian aku ni lambat je..
<susah_sebut> balik ke ubuntu laaaa PencintaKucing  :p
<PencintaKucing> mmg aku ingat nak install ubuntu pon..
<PencintaKucing> lepas tengok ubuntu phone tu, tertarik semula ngan ubuntu..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<susah_sebut> itu laaa
<PencintaKucing> tengok la sehari dua lagi..
<PencintaKucing> kalo rajin, malam ni..
<PencintaKucing> nak backup data tu yg malas.. :P
<susah_sebut> mana2 device yang dual core dan run android boleh run ke atau nanti dia keluar spesifik model?
<PencintaKucing> yg tu tak pasti..
<PencintaKucing> aku rasa dia akan kluar utk spesifik model la..
<PencintaKucing> sebab dekat sini: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/contact-us : ada depa ajak sapa2 yg nak join..
<susah_sebut> kalau keluar spesifik model better tunggu model dia la kan
<susah_sebut> oo yang tu aku dah tengok pagi tadi
<susah_sebut> itu dia ajak company hp la tu kan
<PencintaKucing> a'ah.. sapa2 yg nak join..
<PencintaKucing> kalo banyak company join, meriah la.. banyak la hp yg sapot nanti..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<PencintaKucing> harap2 harga tak mahal la..
<susah_sebut> lepas tu aplle sibuk saman
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> *apple
<PencintaKucing> kat opis aku ada 2 org apple fags..
<PencintaKucing> tapi yg sorang ni cam poyo skit..
<PencintaKucing> tak abih2 nak compare apple ngan device lain..
<PencintaKucing> padahal baru je guna iphone.. poyoss..
<PencintaKucing> hahahahaha..
<susah_sebut> kalau apple tak sibuk saman sana sini aku buat tak tau je
<susah_sebut> tp sebab dia sibuk tu la siyes aku menyampah gile kat apple
<PencintaKucing> aku pon minat gak tgk iphone tu.. design dia elegant.. ala2 pro..
<PencintaKucing> tapi jgn la sampai nak fanatik sgt..
<PencintaKucing> sampaikan semua benda nak compare..
<susah_sebut> oooo aku kurang minat pulak dengan design iphone
<susah_sebut> jatuh cinta design N9
<PencintaKucing> aku rasa, kalo apple kluarkan rokok, abis semua rokok dia compare ngan apple..
<PencintaKucing> :facepalm:
<susah_sebut> LOL
<deensokmo> ad asorang budak opis aku pakai apple gakk.. apa klas pakai android.. katanya.. adiuhh..
<susah_sebut> setiap details dia compare eh
 * PencintaKucing teringin xperia play.. :wub wub:
<susah_sebut> teringin pegi je kedai :p
<PencintaKucing> dah pegi dah..
<PencintaKucing> tapi kedai tu tamau jual..
<PencintaKucing> dia kata duit aku tak cukup.. :P
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> itu la, kalau ikut hati kita sume nak beli ek
<susah_sebut> tapi duit pulak
<PencintaKucing> tahu takpa..
<deensokmo> tumpang lalu susah_sebut..
<susah_sebut> sila2 tuan deensokmo 
<deensokmo> betul ker ko nak aku jadi chair mlm ni.. dah aku tak berlatih dgn command meetingoglogy
<susah_sebut> errr dah tu sape lagi
<susah_sebut> alaa... x yah penuh dengan command pun xpe kot
<susah_sebut> kita buat macam bincang aritu je
<deensokmo> ko kan ada mlm ni.. klau utk latihan aku tak kisah.. ini serius ni..
<susah_sebut> log aku save kang
<susah_sebut> jadi jugak kan xde command2 aritu
<deensokmo> kiranya aku blejar mnjadi chair ler.. minit ko save..
<susah_sebut> aduh, belum install xchat pulak rasanya kat lappy
<susah_sebut> malam ni aku kena jumpa bos aku kat kota bharu ni
<deensokmo> eh laptop baru ker huuh.huuu
<susah_sebut> ye en deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> mananya laptop baru 
<susah_sebut> yang lama tu la
<susah_sebut> PencintaKucing, jangan lupa meeting malam ni
<susah_sebut> aku tak sabar nak tengok plan global jam tu
<susah_sebut> kalau jadi aku balik awal dari johor pun sanggup
<PencintaKucing> insyaAllah..
<PencintaKucing> kol brapa eh ?
<PencintaKucing> 9.30 ?
<susah_sebut> 9:30 mlm
<PencintaKucing> aku kat opis lagi ni..
<deensokmo> aku pung.. nak join gak global jam tu
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<susah_sebut> malam ni kita bincang la tema apa nak amek
<susah_sebut> hoh rajin sungguh PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> rajin menda.. huhuhu..
<PencintaKucing> mmg biasa balik camni.. time ni penuh lagi org kat opis..
<susah_sebut> dah tu dekat malam dah tak balik lagi ni
<susah_sebut> ooo
<susah_sebut> masuk keje kul bape?
<PencintaKucing> ada yg layan fb, ada yg main ps3/wii, ada yg chatting, ada yg layan 9gag.. 2-3 org je wat keja..
<PencintaKucing> hahahahahahaha..
<deensokmo> opis kucing.. memang camtu.. hu.hhu
<susah_sebut> ekekeke seronok opis camtu
<PencintaKucing> aku masuk keja kol 3 tadi..
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<deensokmo> aku siang wat wiring.. no PC requirement.. tunggu mlm jer baru FB..
<PencintaKucing> aku skang ni keja malam2 buta, time org tido..
<susah_sebut> malam ni kat opis la ek
<PencintaKucing> tu yg dapat permission masuk opis lambat2..
<susah_sebut> sok pagi baru balik
<PencintaKucing> eh tak, japgi balik la..
<PencintaKucing> wat keja kat umah je..
<susah_sebut> deensokmo, projek kluang aritu dapat ka?
<susah_sebut> hoh balik sume dah ke?
<PencintaKucing> aku tak balik agi..
<PencintaKucing> tapi tgh setel2, nak balik..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
 * fairuz back
<fairuz> makan kenyang keke
<susah_sebut> makan x ajak
<susah_sebut> senang ke cari halal food sana?
<fairuz> banyak arab kat sini
<fairuz> nak dapat bahan mentah tu senang la
<fairuz> tapi kena masak sendiri la
<susah_sebut> abeh tu ko balik masak ke?
<fairuz> takde la
<fairuz> opis aku ade kantin sendiri
<fairuz> makan ikan je kat sini
<fairuz> tadi makan tuna ngan ratatouille
<susah_sebut> huhu gapo dio ratatouille tu boh?
<fairuz> sayur2 campur + sos kaler merah :P
<susah_sebut> pergh kalau aku tak boleh kenyang tanpa nasik. ekekeke
<fairuz> ada roti jugak keke
<fairuz> kenyang je
<susah_sebut> ko dah biasa kot
<susah_sebut> kalau aku 1 hari tak jumpa nasi badan lemah semacam je
<susah_sebut> kejap2 lapar
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> aduh, mana la bos aku ni tak tipon lagi'kang tim nak meeting time tu la dia suh aku gi KB
<susah_sebut> dengki tol
<darknite> Assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susah_sebut> wslm
<darknite> sunyi saje
<susah_sebut> ramai yang baru sampai rumah kot
<darknite> sbb baru nk tanye pasal gadmin openvpn
<mfauzirahman> running xchat on windows nie
<mfauzirahman> testing testing
<deensokmo> ok..ok..clear..clear..
<mfauzirahman> hehehe...jom solat dulu semua...nnt kite meeting
<deensokmo> orait..2..
<darknite> meeting kat sini ke bro?
<deensokmo> yup..
<deensokmo> 9.30 pm baru start..
<darknite> pl deensokmo
<darknite> deen..tumpang tanye
<deensokmo> terusskan
<susah_sebut> dem! lambat pulak opendns malam ni
<darknite> pasal gadmin openvpn...
<darknite> wow..opendns tuh
<deensokmo> gadmin openvpn?
<darknite> aah...
<deensokmo> opendns utk apa tu susah_sebut
<darknite> aku dah setup vpn server tapi bila aku setup kat client pakai gadmin openvpn..dia kuar warning : Could Not change Certificate File Mode
<susah_sebut> deensokmo, dnscrypt-proxy. ejat punya ppa. 
<susah_sebut> sila2 guna
<deensokmo> tak pernah guna openvpn ni..
<susah_sebut> aku volunteer pc aku jadi tikus makmal. success. sekarang promote la
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<darknite> wow
<darknite> hmm
<susah_sebut> uh dah pukul 9 malam. kena keluar kejap ni/. meeting dari kedai makan la aku nampaknya. hampeh betol la
<darknite> deen...kalau ko nk gune vpn kat ubuntu 11.10,ko pakai ape
<deensokmo> sorang opendns.. sorang openvpn.. aku open source jer la.. hu.huu
<darknite> haha..yele 2
<deensokmo> tak pernah guna.. dan tak tau bila nak guna..
<susah_sebut> darknite, ko beli vpn tu memang dia guna gadmin ke?
<darknite> aku buat research..ckap pakai gadmin
<deensokmo> darknite, susah_sebut mungkin leh bantu..
<darknite> ok deensokmo
<susah_sebut> aku x penah guna gadmin deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> cuba ping fairuz 
<susah_sebut> oh fairuz tengah away - sibuk ngurat awek kat opis awek dia
<susah_sebut> XD
<darknite> haha
<susah_sebut> ish, away jap. ke KB
<darknite> ok2
<darknite> away japz..solat dulu
<deensokmo> bola.. m'sia vs jepun
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pong
<darknite> malaysia
<mfauzirahman> pengkerusi nyer ejat xde?
<fairuz> deensokmo yg jadi pengerusi malam ni tak salah aku
<darknite> masih awal utk start meeting
<darknite> ping mfauzirahman
<deensokmo> 10 m init agi nih..
<deensokmo> adui.. tv kat tgh umah..
<deensokmo> live streaming tv1 kat aner erk?
<mfauzirahman> ping pong darknite
<deensokmo> mane pergi sume org ni..
<darknite> tengah bersiap utk meeting
<deensokmo> baru 2 org.. ni
<mfauzirahman> baru lopeh makennnn
<deensokmo> ok
<deensokmo> ping susah_sebut
<mfauzirahman> tajul?
<susahsebut1> wb PencintaKucing 
<susahsebut1> wb susahsebut1 
<susahsebut1> :p
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<mfauzirahman> WTF all...ayat sifu
<PencintaKucing> dah start meeting ?
<susahsebut1> lom
<deensokmo> jap agi..
<susahsebut1> aku baru je masuk neh
<mfauzirahman> nape ada 2 susah sebut nie...susah susah laa mcm nie
<deensokmo> yg penting hadir..
<susahsebut1> susah_sebut: tukang log meeting
<susahsebut1> susahsebut1: tukang karut
<susahsebut1> ping fairuz x habis lagi ke mengayat awek?
<deensokmo> darknite?
<susahsebut1> ak47suk1: xdek ke malam ni?
<darknite> ye deensokmo,nape nama aku di soalkan
<deensokmo> tak der.. r.. nak pastikan jer
<deensokmo> jam sudah 9.30
<darknite> pastikan ape deensokmo
<deensokmo> huu.huu
<mfauzirahman> ejattttttttttt ooooo ejattt
<mfauzirahman> apogeeeeeeee oooooooo apogeeeeee
<deensokmo> org kuat sume tak der..
<deensokmo> mcmnane kita kita semua..
<susahsebut1> ejat xde ke?
<mfauzirahman> tinggal yg x kuat
<deensokmo> semua dah dah ready ker
<susahsebut1> tajul pun xde ni
<deensokmo> agaknya bola kot..
<susahsebut1> jap aku tweet kat twitter
<PencintaKucing> semua standby nak tgk bola kot..
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<deensokmo> boleh kah kita teruskan meeting tanpa mereka?
 * cocobi makanan feveret shinchan ;D
<susahsebut1> ekekeke
<deensokmo> bagaimana sekarang ni.. masa terus berjalan..
<deensokmo> sila beri jawapan..
<susahsebut1> bagi 5 minit lagi
<susahsebut1> baru lepas tweet
<susahsebut1> kalau xde kita start. 
<ak47suk1> salam,i'mback :))
<deensokmo> w'salam..
<fairuz> susahsebut1: ayat awek apenye.. tekanan benda tak jadi ni keke
<fairuz> wsalam ak47suk1
<mfauzirahman> 1-0
<susahsebut1> wb ak47suk1 and fairuz 
<cocobi> 9.45 bleh start la kot..
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt 
<fairuz> ty
<susahsebut1> mana dapat 1 tu mfauzirahman 
<mfauzirahman> jupun score
<susahsebut1> jupun ka?
<susahsebut1> ish3
<mfauzirahman> nippong sucuru
<cocobi> shooootoooo~ geegegegegegollllll~!!
<mfauzirahman> gegegenoge...
<mfauzirahman> org penting taraaa...
<ak47suk1> restart pc jap. update :))
<deensokmo> restart2..
<susahsebut1> eh mfauzirahman_ lagi
<susahsebut1> uh sedapnya french fries ni
<susahsebut1> :p
<susahsebut1> eh, pen dah ada tadi eh
<mfauzirahman__> xchat menggila
<penreturns> okey
<deensokmo> ok2..
<susahsebut1> bro deensokmo 
<susahsebut1> nak start?
<susahsebut1> silakan
<deensokmo> sila laporkan diri..
<deensokmo> kita nak mula pukul brapa ni?
<cocobi> 9.45 tepat mula.. kasi semua steady dulu..
<susahsebut1> sila kalau nak mula
<cocobi> tv kasi tutup..
<susahsebut1> ok
<cocobi> bior lantok dengan bola tu.. :P
<darknite> mana ejat?
<deensokmo> ok 3 minit lagi...
<susahsebut1> yeah tajul masuk
<tajul> meeting kan?
<tajul> aku injured malam ni
<tajul> demam
<tajul> tapi lets continue
<tajul> jipang_menjerit?
<susahsebut1> 9:45pm
<susahsebut1> sila deensokmo 
<cocobi> semua ada ke ?
<deensokmo> sekarng tepat.. 9.45
<cocobi> takot nick je ada, orgny takde :P
<susahsebut1> xde tapi carry on je
 * cocobi ada *angkat tangan*
<susahsebut1> susah_sebut: angkat kaki
<deensokmo> saper lagi ada.. boleh lapoerkan diri
<cocobi> kita 3 org je :P
<susahsebut1> ish
<deensokmo> uih..
<susahsebut1> mana yang lainya?
<deensokmo> sekarang bertenbung dgn bola.. masalahnya
<deensokmo> boleh kita sembang sekarang.. bukan meeting.. lagi..
<deensokmo> 3 org jer ker
<penreturns> sila2
<penreturns> sy ada
<cocobi> sembang2 pon okay je..
<cocobi> brainstorm dulu sebelom mulakan meeting :P
<susahsebut1> 4, + bro mfauzirahman  = 5
<deensokmo> ermm
<tajul> aku tgh 'bergelut' ngan anak ni
<deensokmo> Assalamualaikum.. semua
<susahsebut1> tajul: 6
<tajul> dia pun nak wat programming gakni
<cocobi> waalaikumsalam..
<penreturns> wasalam
<tajul> wslm
<susahsebut1> wslm
<deensokmo> memandangkan kita sekarang ada 6 org.. boleh kita mulkan sekarang..
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt deensokmo
<penreturns> silakan abg deensokmo 
<darknite> sila2 
<deensokmo> sebelum kita mula mesyuarat.. minta tolong serius..
<mfauzirahman> baik tuan
<deensokmo> semuanya kan direkod oleh saudara susah_sebut, jadi ayat mestilah baku
<deensokmo> #startmeeting Ubuntu-my LoCo Team IRC Meeting 22 Feb 2012
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb 22 13:51:08 2012 UTC.  The chair is deensokmo. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ak47suk1> wb :P
<deensokmo> Terima kasih kepada yang sudi hadir pada malam ini
<deensokmo> mesyuarat kita mungkin mengambil masa 1 jam lebih
<deensokmo> seperti sedia maklum.. agenda sudah terdapat  di sini http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_semasa#Ubuntu-my_LoCo_Team_IRC_Meeting_.28February_2012.29
<deensokmo> seterusnya.. kita akan pergi satu persatu.. untuk membincangkan di sini..
<penreturns> teruskan deensokmo 
<deensokmo> ambil 1 hingga 2 minit untuk membaca link yang saya barikan di atas..
<ak47suk1> ok
<deensokmo> antaranya ialah Perancangan Ubuntu-MY LoCo Team untuk 2012 
<deensokmo> Pengubahsuaian forums.ubuntu.com.my 
<deensokmo> Perancangan untuk mengadakan Ubuntu Global Jam
<deensokmo> Perancangan untuk mengambil bahagian dalam acra UKM
<deensokmo> Siaran Langsung setiap acar ubuntu-my 
<penreturns> yg paling dekat tarikh?
<deensokmo> Perbincangan untuk draf soalan survey penggunaan ubuntu 
<ak47suk1> global jam paling dekat
<cocobi> bukan UKM ?
<deensokmo> yup betul, Global jam paling dekat..
<ak47suk1> UKMdiorg tak bagi tarikh lagi kan?
<cocobi> owh.. okay2..
<deensokmo> Kita akan teruskan perenggan yang pertama dahulu..
<mfauzirahman> welcome boss ApOgEE
 * ApOgEE datang tengok je... tgh bizi... sorry
<ApOgEE> salam
<susahsebut1> wslm
<ApOgEE> carry on
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt apogee
<deensokmo> Perancangan Ubuntu-MY LoCo Team untuk 2012... adakah ini termasuk dlm semua sub tajuk-tajuk yg saya sebut tadi?
<deensokmo> W'salam
<cocobi> waalaikumsalam..
<ak47suk1> wsalam ApOgEE 
<susahsebut1> mana yang lainya?perancangan ubuntu-my ni kita perlukan ejat
<susahsebut1> since dia xde kita postpone
<susahsebut1> ke bulan 3
<ak47suk1> ok
<susahsebut1> sori ada ayat lain termasuk
<ak47suk1> ping tajul 
<deensokmo> kata putus mesti dipersetujui oleh hadirin disini untuk menunda Ubuntu-MY LoCo Team untuk 2012
<susahsebut1> sila
<mfauzirahman> apogee pun tau pasal perancangan ubuntu-my kan?
<deensokmo> #vote Menangguhkan Perancangan Ubuntu-MY LoCo Team untuk 2012 ke bulan seterusnya
<meetingology> Please vote on: Menangguhkan Perancangan Ubuntu-MY LoCo Team untuk 2012 ke bulan seterusnya
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ak47suk1> ping taju+1
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<cocobi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from cocobi
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<deensokmo> #endvote  Menangguhkan Perancangan Ubuntu-MY LoCo Team untuk 2012 ke bulan seterusnya
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Menangguhkan Perancangan Ubuntu-MY LoCo Team untuk 2012 ke bulan seterusnya
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<darknite> ok
<deensokmo> Jadi, kita teruskan ke topik berikutnya
<darknite> sila2
<penreturns> silakan
<deensokmo> Pengubahsuaian forums.ubuntu.com.my 
<deensokmo> Setakat hari ini, bagaimana perkembangan ini?
<fzlamn> test
<deensokmo> ada cadangan, sila kemukakan..
<susahsebut1> berkaitan dengan pengubahsuaian forums ni, ianya melibatkan mereka yang mempunyai akses penuh ke atas forum. 
<ak47suk1> fzlamn, sila2
<susahsebut1> jadi buat masa ini masih belum ada perkembangan yang boleh dilaporkan
<tajul> ok
<tajul> sorry, anak aku bersaga tadi
<ak47suk1> semalam aku ada perasan bot menyepam forum
<susahsebut1> namun semua boleh meberi cadangan tentang penambahbaikan yang perlu dilakukan dalam mesyuarat ini atau launchpad.net/ubuntumy
<ak47suk1> tajul, no prob.
<deensokmo> ok.. berappa orang yang terlibat pengurusan forum Ubuntu-my ini
<susahsebut1> yang terlibat buat masa ni nampaknya ejat dan ApOgEE 
<penreturns> cadangan ade buat overview thread > newest post>newest threads
<deensokmo> penreturns bagi cadangan newest threads..
<susahsebut1> noted
<deensokmo> cadangan lain..
<tajul> aku follow je
<susahsebut1> link luar bila kita click dia tak open at new tab
<susahsebut1> aku x reti nak sebut
<tajul> supaya forum kita lebih meriah
<tajul> cam FB kita
<tajul> meriah sangat2. Cam hari raya
<ak47suk1> #idea cadangan newest threads
<tajul> hehe
<deensokmo> Seperti yang kita sedia maklum, mengurus forum bukannlah satu kerja yang mudah, memerlukan masa, komitmen dll..
<penreturns> forum sekarang kita xperasan newest thread n reply post
<deensokmo> anggota gerak kerja untuk 2 orang bagi saya tidak mencukupi..
<susahsebut1> x silap saya dia pakai color coed penreturns 
<susahsebut1> *code
<susahsebut1> pada logo thread
<cocobi> Cadangan: Pasang shoutbox pada forum supaya ramai yang spend masa kat situ. Bagi meriah.
<susahsebut1> +1 cocobi
<tajul> +1 cocobi
<penreturns> shoutbox kene yg register = elak spam
<darknite> +1 cocobi
<deensokmo> 2 cadangan telah diterima.. penreturns dan cocobi..
<susahsebut1> cadangan saya - nak kena fix bila click link dia tak buka di tab baru
<susahsebut1> kena right click> pilih open at new tab baru boleh
<penreturns> yg tu dkt phpbb setting la
<susahsebut1> cadangan saya yang kedua: seseorang menawarkan diri secara sukarela untuk membantu webmaster forums
<susahsebut1> current webmaster ApOgEE saja yang masih aktif
<deensokmo> memandangkan ejat dan ApOgEE tiada di sini, bagaimana penerimaan mereka jika kit atelah memutuskan cadangan baru di sini?
<cocobi> penreturns cam ada knowledge, bleh la kot.. :D
<tajul> aku rasa, dorang kene ada utk buat ketupusan ni
<penreturns> -1
<tajul> tapi tu la, dorang takde je
<susahsebut1> seperti yang saya kata tadi kita bincangkan je, kemudian nanti kita masukkan di launchpad sebagai bugs
<deensokmo> itu lah yang saya tangah fikir..
<tajul> ooh
<cocobi> ejat tahu kan meeting malam ni ?
<tajul> +1 susahsebut1
<susahsebut1> kita bukan buat keputusan tapi kita hanya bincangkan
<cocobi> means dia percaya pada kita la utk buat keputusan..
<tajul> dia tahu, tapi deting kot
<tajul> hehe
<susahsebut1> mana yang kita terima kita report as bugs
<tajul> hangat bercinto budak tu
<deensokmo> berita faham susahsebut1..
<cocobi> +1 susahsebut1 
<tajul> Japan 3-0
<tajul> hehe
<cocobi> kita gather idea banyak2..
<deensokmo> tajul, minta serius..
<cocobi> kalo perlu, awal bulan depan kita buat meeting lagi..
<cocobi> dalam sebulan, tak salah kan 2 meeting ?
<tajul> iyo, deensokmo. Iklan
<susahsebut1> tak salah cocobi  minima sebulan sekali
<ak47suk1> / offtopic here #ubuntu-my-offtopic
<deensokmo> meeting boleh buat tak kisah berapa kali pun, cuma akan ada dalam sebulan tu yang secara rasmi..
<ak47suk1> cocobi, takde masalah.
<susahsebut1> ok jadi sekarang dah ada 4 cadangan untuk kita masukkan dalam bugs
<deensokmo> sekarang kita telah terima 3 cadangan di sini..
<susahsebut1> ada lagi?
<susahsebut1> 4 deensokmo 
<cocobi> so, apa2 idea arini, kita tengok majoriti.. pastu forwardkan pada org atasan (ejat).. kalo ada isu berbangkit, buat meeting lagi..
<deensokmo> maaf.. 4
<deensokmo> saya senaraikan..
<deensokmo> newest threads, new tab, shountbox, dan
<susahsebut1> volunteer untuk webmaster
<deensokmo> org baru untuk menguruskan webmaster forum.. kalau salah tolong betulkan
<susahsebut1> betul
<susahsebut1> +1 deen
<darknite> +1
<penreturns> betul
<darknite> #agree
<deensokmo> ok.. 4 cadangan ini akan dimasukan.. susahsebut1 macamana? 
<ApOgEE> +1
<susahsebut1> +1
<ApOgEE> lol.. ingat dah start vote
<deensokmo> ok kita vote 1 persatu cadangan tersebut..
<susahsebut1> iya, saya akan uruskan untuk masukkan di launchpad
<deensokmo> #vote overview thread > newest post>newest threads
<meetingology> Please vote on: overview thread > newest post>newest threads
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<cocobi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from cocobi
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
 * ApOgEE x paham lagi... tgh baca
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<deensokmo> tak per kita tunggu
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<deensokmo> ApOgEE ok dah ker
<mfauzirahman> ikut majoriti laa kot
<ApOgEE> ikut je la majoriti
<ApOgEE> aku x vote sbb x paham
<deensokmo> #endvote overview thread > newest post>newest threads
<meetingology> Voting ended on: overview thread > newest post>newest threads
<meetingology> Votes for:9 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<deensokmo> setrusnya sila buat udian untuk cadangan kedua di bawah
<penreturns> sat sy sertakan screenshot
<susahsebut1> xpe ApOgEE ini bukan buat keputusan hanya nak masukkan as bugs je dalam launchpad
<penreturns> http://img.rc.my/X/boardindex.png
<darknite> nice pen
<ApOgEE> ok, no problem
<deensokmo> kita masih berada di dalam topik     Pengubahsuaian forums.ubuntu.com.my
<darknite> teruskan
<deensokmo> kejap nak tengok gambar ..
<penreturns> bole rujuk screen shot sy bg
<darknite> ok penreturns
<ApOgEE> initially, aku cadang nak buat mcm http://ubuntuforums.org/
<deensokmo> #vote cadangan oleh susahsebut1 nak kena fix bila click link dia tak buka di tab baru
<meetingology> Please vote on: cadangan oleh susahsebut1 nak kena fix bila click link dia tak buka di tab baru
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<fairuz> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fairuz
<ApOgEE> +1 post bug... nanti kita discuss
<meetingology> +1 post bug... nanti kita discuss received from ApOgEE
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<cocobi> link disini bermaksud link dari luar forum kan ?
<susahsebut1> ye betul cocobi 
<cocobi> okay..
<cocobi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from cocobi
<penreturns> apa2 link yg dibawa masuk
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<deensokmo> #endvote cadangan oleh susahsebut1 nak kena fix bila click link dia tak buka di tab baru
<meetingology> Voting ended on: cadangan oleh susahsebut1 nak kena fix bila click link dia tak buka di tab baru
<meetingology> Votes for:11 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<deensokmo> cadangan ketiga oleh penreturns
<deensokmo> #vote  Pasang shoutbox pada forum supaya ramai yang spend masa kat situ. Bagi meriah.
<meetingology> Please vote on: Pasang shoutbox pada forum supaya ramai yang spend masa kat situ. Bagi meriah.
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<susahsebut1> cadangan ketiga oleh cocobi
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<cocobi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from cocobi
<penreturns> +1 Reg Shoutbox using phpbb - elak spam
<meetingology> +1 Reg Shoutbox using phpbb - elak spam received from penreturns
<deensokmo> maafkan saya..
<fairuz> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from fairuz
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<ApOgEE> dah ada calon webmaster baru ke?
<deensokmo> #endvote Pasang shoutbox pada forum
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Pasang shoutbox pada forum supaya ramai yang spend masa kat situ. Bagi meriah.
<meetingology> Votes for:9 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<penreturns> tumpang selit - bila ada shoutbox, user akan lebih bertanya pada shoutbox berbanding thread... ada pro n cons -bedasarkan pengalaman
<susahsebut1> calon belum. cuma cadangan someone step up untuk volunter
<susahsebut1> penreturns: x berminat jadi calon?
<penreturns> -1
<penreturns> :3
<cocobi> apa tujuan forum sebenarnye ?
<cocobi> aku dah confuse..
<deensokmo> #vote cadangan susahsebut yg kedua iaitu  seseorang menawarkan diri secara sukarela untuk membantu webmaster forums
<meetingology> Please vote on: cadangan susahsebut yg kedua iaitu  seseorang menawarkan diri secara sukarela untuk membantu webmaster forums
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<cocobi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from cocobi
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<penreturns> forum untuk community loco - means segala petanyaan, perbincangan, trouble shot pada thread - so ada rujukan utk user lain
<susahsebut1> yang lain vote?
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<deensokmo> sudah mjoriti ni..
<saufiwahab> huhu tertinggal kapal..
<saufiwahab> vote ape ni..
<deensokmo> #endvote  cadangan susahsebut yg kedua iaitu  seseorang menawarkan diri secara sukarela untuk membantu webmaster forums
<meetingology> Voting ended on: cadangan susahsebut yg kedua iaitu  seseorang menawarkan diri secara sukarela untuk membantu webmaster forums
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ak47suk1> +1
<susahsebut1> deensokmo: mari kita bincang soalan cocobi  tentang fungsi forum
<susahsebut1> sebab belum mula topik baru kan
<cocobi> ye, aku nak tau apa fungsi forum bagi ubuntu-my loco team..
<deensokmo> maafkan saya, apakah cadangan ke empat untuk pengubahsuain forum
<cocobi> soalan better kat forum atau kat launchpad ?
<cocobi> apa benda yg patot diisi kat forum ?
<susahsebut1> webmaster tu la cadangan keempat
<susahsebut1> launchpad/ubuntumy = untuk pembangunan ubuntumy
<susahsebut1> forums ubuntu.com.my = untuk masalah / tutorial / info ubuntu dalam bahasa malaysia
<cocobi> pembangunan camna ? bleh elaborate tak ?
<susahsebut1> sebab ubuntu.com dah ada dalam bahasa asing
<penreturns> +1
<deensokmo> kat forum, kita berinterkasi dgn pengguna baru ubuntu..
<cocobi> contohnya, kalo user nak tau camna nak install gnome3, kat forum atau launchpad ?
<ApOgEE> aku rasa, forum tu kita tutup, kita forward user ke answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-my lagi bagus
<susahsebut1> segalanya berkaitan pembangunan ubuntu-my
<susahsebut1> komuniti
<ApOgEE> amacam?
<susahsebut1> dari team/aktiviti/forum/wiki etc
<cocobi> susahsebut1, then, contoh aku bagi tu, patot kat forum la kan ?
<ak47suk1> launchpad kelebihan diadapatkarma
<deensokmo> apa akan jadi nasib forum?
<mfauzirahman> +1 apogee
<ak47suk1> *dia dapat karma
<susahsebut1> setuju juga
<penreturns> jgn tutup, sayang - forum kita wat permasalahan yg da solve
<ak47suk1> forum kelebihan diaboleh campak gambar
<susahsebut1> jadi tutorials kita conscentrate kat wiki
<fzlamn> tutup forum n teru ke launchpad?
<susahsebut1> dah kurang 1 redundancies
<ak47suk1> launchpadtak boleh
<ApOgEE> ya, karma tu akan encourage user mcm mfauzirahman untuk terus membantu dan dpt lebih banyak karma ;)
<ak47suk1> tak silap aku la.
<mfauzirahman> tutup forum..active launchpad
<mfauzirahman> nnt semua dpt karma
<deensokmo> apa yang say aperhatikan di luar sana semua komuniti ada forum..
<susahsebut1> launchpad senang nak search topic tak?
<cocobi> tak setuju tutup forum dan focus launchpad..
<cocobi> -1
<penreturns> -1
<ApOgEE> aku cadang, forum tu, kita forward terus pi answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-my
<deensokmo> launchpad ada sessi soal blas juga kan?
<mfauzirahman> forum or blog pasal ubuntu dah byk
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: ya, ada 
<ak47suk1> ye deensokmo 
<cocobi> aku setuju dengan definisi yg susahsebut1 bagi..
<mfauzirahman> kalu forward +1..tp sapa nak jaga forum?
<cocobi> launchpad utk pembangunan ubuntu-my..
<ApOgEE> launchpad boleh search
<cocobi> forum utk membantu user, tutorial dan sebagainya..
<susahsebut1> buat masa ni ada 3-4 orang mod yang masih aktif dalam forum
<cocobi> kalo nak karma, bleh tolong kat launchpad global..
<susahsebut1> kita boleh rekrut baru berdasarkan pemerhatian nanti
<deensokmo> fokus pada satu perkara akan menjadikan pengurusan lebih mudah untuk Admin..
<ApOgEE> susahsebut1: forum tu mcm hidup segan mati tak malu je
<deensokmo> setuju ApOgEE
<cocobi> pendapat aku, ramai kat sini tak paham beza launchpad ubuntu-my dengan forum tu termasuklah aku..
<ApOgEE> kalo kita forward kat launchpad, participation kita dikira secara global
<deensokmo> Masa terus berjalan.. kita mesti buat satu cadangan/keputusan terhadap forum 
<ApOgEE> boleh guna bahasa malaysia, dan kita support pengguna yg berbahasa malaysia
<susahsebut1> kejap
<mfauzirahman> active kan lauchpad dulu...dah stabil bleh laa kalu nak focus kat forum
<susahsebut1> ApOgEE: cadangan forward tu maknanya bila kita post kat forum dia forward ke launchpad ke macamana?
<ApOgEE> soalan bahasa inggeris pula boleh dibantu oleh user seluruh dunia
 * penreturns ikot yg terbaik
<deensokmo> tak per ini cadangan dari ApOgEE.. 
<cocobi> kalo mengikut cadangan ApOgEE, forum patot ditutup..
<susahsebut1> itu nak confirmkan ni cocobi 
<cocobi> kalo tak, forum tak idop, sunyi sepi.. menjatuhkan imej ubuntu-my loco team..
<susahsebut1> lagi satu forum lebih cantik untuk letak turorial/info
<ApOgEE> susahsebut1: maksudnya, bila orang taip forums.ubuntu.com.my --redirect--> answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-my
<susahsebut1> ooooo
<susahsebut1> maknanya forum memang x wujud lagi la kan
<ApOgEE> susahsebut1: tutorial elok letak kat wiki
<ApOgEE> ya, kita tutup forum terus
<susahsebut1> ada pros and cons disini
<ApOgEE> tutorial, kita pindah ke wiki
<mfauzirahman> +1 apogee
<susahsebut1> tapi sebab wiki available untuk tutorials aku rasa aku boleh setuju
<susahsebut1> cuma wiki pun perlu diupgrade
<deensokmo> say masih ingat soaln pertama saya untuk ubuntu adalah melalui forum tersebut.. jadi sayang semua info, tutorial di situ..
<cocobi> selama ni, aku paham launchpad utk bugs je..
<ApOgEE> wiki lebih baik untuk tutorial
<ApOgEE> aku akan cuba modified wiki tu supaya boleh login guna launchpad account
<cocobi> kalo ada user baru yg betol2 n00b nak tanya soalan n00b tentang bagaimana utk install conky, bleh post kat launchpad ?
<penreturns> yg tu +1
<deensokmo> serah pada yang pakar :)
<susahsebut1> kita perlu setup team documentations untuk alihkan sume tutorial di forums ke wiki sekiranya plan ini menjadi
<ApOgEE> tapi bukan dlm masa terdekat sbb aku tgh bizi
<mfauzirahman> semua soalan dialu2kan
<susahsebut1> +1 login wiki guna launchpad
<ApOgEE> kalo ada webmaster baru, amat dialu-alukan
<ApOgEE> sapa pandai php?
<susahsebut1> penreturns: 
<susahsebut1> :p
<penreturns> -1
<ApOgEE> penreturns: ?
<penreturns> sy baru lg
<penreturns> xberani
<cocobi> +1 penreturns 
<susahsebut1> rc.my penreturns punya
<penreturns> ApOgEE,  /me batman
<susahsebut1> :p
<ApOgEE> ooo
<deensokmo> Ok.. kalau macam itu.. kita noktahkan di sini cadangan  Ap0gEE
<cocobi> tak perlu vote ke rancangan ApOgEE ?
<susahsebut1> jadi bagaimana keputusan? 
<susahsebut1> jadi atau tidak tutup forum?
<ApOgEE> perlu vote
<ApOgEE> supaya dpt persetujuan ramai
<deensokmo> boleh mulakan vote?
<susahsebut1> sila2
<penreturns> wat vote dkt sini or fb?
<penreturns> more user
<ApOgEE> sini
<penreturns> orite
<ApOgEE> sini cukup
<deensokmo> tapi ingat seperti kata ApOgEE.. bukan dalam masa terdekat untuk melaklukan itu semua
<ApOgEE> sapa x masuk meeting, nasib le
<penreturns> mulakan vote
<darknite> saya sokong penreturns jadi webmaster baru
<mfauzirahman> penreturns the webmaster
<mfauzirahman> +1
 * ApOgEE wonder sapa darknite ... ?
<penreturns> -1
<susahsebut1> belum lagi mfauzirahman 
<susahsebut1> :p
<deensokmo> #vote cadangan ApOgEE untuk menutup forum ubuntu-my dan memindahkan semua artikel penting ke launchpad
<meetingology> Please vote on: cadangan ApOgEE untuk menutup forum ubuntu-my dan memindahkan semua artikel penting ke launchpad
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<mfauzirahman> +1
<cocobi> -1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<meetingology> -1 received from cocobi
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<saufiwahab> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from saufiwahab
<ApOgEE> +1 pindah tutorial ke wiki.ubuntu.com.my lah
<meetingology> +1 pindah tutorial ke wiki.ubuntu.com.my lah received from ApOgEE
<darknite> saya nie baru lagik dlm bidang IT ApOgEE
<susahsebut1> +1 kena setup team
<meetingology> +1 kena setup team received from susahsebut1
<ak47suk1> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ak47suk1
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<deensokmo> maafkan saya.. ke wiki.ubuntu.my
<deensokmo> #endvote  cadangan ApOgEE untuk menutup forum ubuntu-my dan memindahkan semua artikel penting ke wiki.ubuntu.my
<meetingology> Voting ended on: cadangan ApOgEE untuk menutup forum ubuntu-my dan memindahkan semua artikel penting ke launchpad
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:2 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ApOgEE> redirect forums.ubuntu.com.my ke answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-my
<fzlamn> kebarangkalian launchpad akn jd mcm forum ada x?
<darknite> nice
<deensokmo> Sterunsya ada apalagi berkaitan dengan forum ubuntu.my?
<susahsebut1>  tiada dari saya buat masa ni
<cocobi> susah tak utk user go thru soalan2 yg dah dibincangkan kat launchpad ?
<deensokmo> lain2 hadirin sebelum kita ke topiuk seterusnya..
<penreturns> rasenya x
<mfauzirahman> senang aje
<penreturns> sy baru join 2 hari lepas :3
<cocobi> okay..
<deensokmo> Tentang forum ini mungkin akan kita teruskan ke meeting yang seterusnya..
<darknite> +1 dengan deensokmo
<mfauzirahman> UKM plak mcmne?
<susahsebut1> ok, next agenda
<deensokmo> Ok.. kita ke topik seterusnya..
<fzlamn> guy, aku kena out. x sihat. Assalamualikum.
<penreturns> wasalam
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt fzlamn
<deensokmo> #meetingtopic Perancangan untuk mengadakan Ubuntu Global Jam
<mfauzirahman> W'salam...take care bro
<ak47suk1> wsalam fzlamn 
<susahsebut1> wslm fzlamn 
<deensokmo> W'salam
<susahsebut1> sebelum tu saya mohon maaf
<deensokmo> #meetingtopic Perancangan untuk mengadakan Ubuntu Global Jam
<susahsebut1> event UKN nampaknya tak tersenarai dalam agenda
<mfauzirahman> oooo...sorry
<cocobi> event UKM belom tahu tarikh, so takpe kot tak tersenarai..
<cocobi> asal bot tak respond ?
<susahsebut1> tajul:  ada tadi kalau dia ada kita boleh dapatkan confirmation
<susahsebut1> maaf ada dalam agenda
<susahsebut1> saya yang tak senaraikan dalam nota
<susahsebut1> sekarang topik Global Jam
<deensokmo> kita bincang Global Jam juga sebab sudah tersenarai..
<susahsebut1> ping tajul 
<susahsebut1> kita perlu maklumat tentang tempat
<deensokmo> Global Jam adakah tajul sebagai penyelaras?
<susahsebut1> ikut perbincangan yang lepas tajul dipertanggungjawabkan untuk mendapatkan tempat
<deensokmo> Jadi.. tajul tak muncul ni?
<susahsebut1> tertido mungkin dia katanya demam tadi
<susahsebut1> tajul: anda ada?
<deensokmo> adakah kita setuju untuk tangguhkan dulu agenda Global Jam?
<penreturns> request no phone tajul utk confirm blk...tarikh da dekat
<susahsebut1> masa tinggal seminggu lebih je untuk tarikh jam
<cocobi> bila tarikhnya ?
<penreturns> +1 tangguh dulu - plan btol2 supaya xde masalah
<susahsebut1> kalau tangguh disini kena sambung bincang di medium lain
<susahsebut1> 2-4/3 cocob
<deensokmo> +1 penreturns
<susahsebut1> kita plan buat 4/3
<helmikassim> wahhhh..ramainyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<susahsebut1> sekarang masalah ialah tempat
<helmikassim> sorry.. salam 'alaikum
<cocobi> tinggal tak sampai 2 minggu tu..
<susahsebut1> wslm helmikassim 
<cocobi> takleh postpone dah..
<deensokmo> itu pun bergantung kepada en tajul juga kan?
<cocobi> kalo postpone, next week kena meeting lagi..
<susahsebut1> ada ahli meeting lain yang boleh uruskan tempat?
<deensokmo> W'salam..
<susahsebut1> ada ahli meeting lain yang boleh uruskan tempat?
<penreturns> kalau x postpone takot event xmeriah - sbb plan last minutes
<susahsebut1> rasanya ni 1st time ubuntu-my nak buat global jam. sebelum ni hanya normal meetup atau ubuntuhour
<deensokmo> habis tu, tajul demam ni.. esok lusa sembuh la tu.. doakan beliau cepat sembuh
<penreturns> sudo apt-get update
<penreturns> eh salah paste
<helmikassim> wahaha
<susahsebut1> macam ni kita postpone untuk malam ni esok saya cuba cek dengan tajul 
<susahsebut1> bagaimana?
<helmikassim> jap.. ni cerita UKM?
<deensokmo> ok..
<susahsebut1> vote please
<penreturns> +1
<susahsebut1> biar semua yang hadir meeting aware
<helmikassim> sorry.. nih vote utk ape?? baru masuk ni
<deensokmo> #vote tangguhkan dahulu agenda Global Jam sehingga dapat menghubingi en tajul
<meetingology> Please vote on: tangguhkan dahulu agenda Global Jam sehingga dapat menghubingi en tajul
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<cocobi> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from cocobi
<helmikassim> !
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<mfauzirahman> +1 no choice loo
<meetingology> +1 no choice loo received from mfauzirahman
<saufiwahab> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from saufiwahab
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<deensokmo> #endvote tangguhkan dahulu agenda Global Jam sehingga dapat menghubungi en tajul
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tangguhkan dahulu agenda Global Jam sehingga dapat menghubingi en tajul
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<cocobi> postpone ni bermaksud, postpone terus dari tarikh 2-4 mac ?
<susahsebut1> bukan 
<susahsebut1> postpone untuk malam ni je
<cocobi> then bila nak meeting lagi ?
<susahsebut1> esok saya akan cek dengan tajul
<helmikassim> @susahsebut1 bile meeting balik?
<meetingology> helmikassim: Error: "susahsebut1" is not a valid command.
<cocobi> ke takde meeting dah ? internal discussion ?
<deensokmo> #meetingtopic Perancangan untuk mengambil bahagian dalam acra UKM.
<mfauzirahman> UKM pun perlukan Tajul juga
<susahsebut1> nanti akan call for meeting > ad-hoc
<susahsebut1> khusus untuk global jam
<mfauzirahman> kena postone jugak laa
<helmikassim> bolehkah saya join event di UKM?
<cocobi> banyak topic takleh diskas malam ni..
<susahsebut1> betul mfauzirahman UKM pun under tajul 
<deensokmo> nampaknya gitulah..
<penreturns> hehehehe
<susahsebut1> 2 topik ni postpone
<deensokmo> tak per la kita round satu persatu .. semua topik
<saufiwahab> tumpang tanya sape nak order lanyard lagi x ? boleh ke  ni.. out of meeeting topic
<susahsebut1> kemudian saufiwahab 
<saufiwahab> okay
<susahsebut1> sekarang topik seterusnya
<deensokmo> lepas meeting, maaf
<deensokmo> tajuk seterusnya..
<saufiwahab> orite, xde hal punya hehe
<saufiwahab> next topic
<penreturns> no more topic :3
<susahsebut1> donatuons for webcam topik
<deensokmo> #meetingtopic membeli peralatan siaran langsung.
<susahsebut1> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDJSenpvWjJVaHBXNVU4ZllHSFJtUVE6MQ
<susahsebut1> duit dipegang oleh ApOgEE 
<susahsebut1> penyumbang kena isi google docs tersebut
<deensokmo> bagus.. susahsebut1
<susahsebut1> sehingga cukup target rm300
<penreturns> tarikh tutup?
<susahsebut1> kredit to ApOgEE dia yang buat docs
<helmikassim> ade minimum sumbangan?
<susahsebut1> xde minimum berapa nak bagi silakan
<deensokmo> terima kasih kepada ApOgEE
<helmikassim> tq Ap0gEE
<susahsebut1> jadi sekarang kita dah ada docs, akaun dan pemegang amanah
<saufiwahab> thanks
<susahsebut1> cuma pembeli bila dah cukup duit nanti dan bagaimana spec peralatanya masih belum ada 
<saufiwahab> dah isi =D
<deensokmo> peralatan tu camera sahaj ker
<susahsebut1> saufiwahab: lebih arif
<saufiwahab> sapa sini yang pernah buat live guna pealatan yang lebih mantap daripada webcam tempoh hari
<saufiwahab> tidak lah arif mana pun susah sebut, agak2 je sistem dia
<susahsebut1> lebih arif dari saya yang tak penah buat :)
<deensokmo> say tiada pengalaman dalam live streaming ni..
<saufiwahab> yang pasti kena ada internet nak streamming
<saufiwahab> nak capture vid n audio yang lebih berkualiti
<deensokmo> ok..
<susahsebut1> silakan saufiwahab nyatakan spec webcam yang bagus untuk live streaming ni
<jipang_menjerit> sori, baru naik rumah :P
 * jipang_menjerit pegi denar ceramah tadi
<deensokmo> pengalaman hanya pasang IP camera..
<saufiwahab> sama2 bincangkan
<saufiwahab> ikut pengalaman guna webcam
<helmikassim> webcam utk live streaming akan berada di lokasi mana?
<deensokmo> IP camera mahal sgt..
<susahsebut1> nanti kita akan bincang untuk sorang penjaga peralatan la
<saufiwahab> yup.. ip camare itu cadanganya utk portabelity di tempat event
<jipang_menjerit> tak perlu IP camera
 * jipang_menjerit sori mencelah :P
<saufiwahab> agree with jipang menjerit
<susahsebut1> sila jipang_menjerit yang lain xde pengalaman
<jipang_menjerit> sekarang dah ada kamera webcam HD
<deensokmo> apa kata kita adakan atau lantik seorang yg boleh jadi videoman.. pegang handycam
<susahsebut1> handycam lebih mahal dari webcam rasanya
<deensokmo> pastu boleh upload kat mana2 youtube ker..
<jipang_menjerit> bukan mahal, nak kena ada orang yang mahir dandle
<jipang_menjerit> *handle
<susahsebut1> + boleh live streaming ke kalau handycam?
<saufiwahab> kalau nk live guna handycam kena ada capture card yang boleh dengna linux
<deensokmo> handycam aku ada..
<susahsebut1> ooooo
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: ada
<helmikassim> handycam aku ada gak
<deensokmo> handycam cm kira backupla..
<jipang_menjerit> tapi manpower nak kena jaga device+machine broadcast kena ada
<saufiwahab> capture card ke jipang /
<ak47suk1> yes
<jipang_menjerit> USB Stream sudah
<deensokmo> format video tak kisah.. banyak apikasi leh convert RAW video tu..
<saufiwahab> mana2 yang senang 
<jipang_menjerit> pendapat aku apa yang saufiwahab buat sebelum ni dah cukup
<saufiwahab> xde sound ler..
<jipang_menjerit> sebab kita bukan nak buat live ala2 jom heboh pun
<deensokmo> haa.. haaa..
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: boleh kalau nak adakan sound..hari tu aku rasa ko salah configure tu
<saufiwahab> cadangan: webcam hd+mic
<jipang_menjerit> semua webcam dah ada built in mic ;)
<saufiwahab> haritu ada sebenar mic, atas screen laptop
<jipang_menjerit> senang keje dah..kekeke
<susahsebut1> rm300 mencukupi tak untuk webcamhd+mic tu?
<saufiwahab> mic di wbcam xpasang xda wayar
<jipang_menjerit> mahal sangat
<susahsebut1> 2 biji
<jipang_menjerit> rm50 dah dapat sebijik
<deensokmo> OK.. tak per.. yang penting kita akan usahakan Webcam dan aku sukahati derma handycam..
<saufiwahab> termasuk benda2 yang berkaitan
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: seperti? cer listkan
<susahsebut1> stuju listkan
<helmikassim> deensokmo derma handycam?? manyak kaya~
<mfauzirahman> cer citer cer citer
<deensokmo> derma.. guna jer..
<jipang_menjerit> ate teman semua ni, awok cakap kat saufiwahab je :P
<susahsebut1> sebab nanti nak masukkan sekali dalam penghebahan tentang mintak donations ni
<susahsebut1> biar nampak full transparent
<fairuz> aku baca sikit kat atas macam ada tgh kumpul duit untuk streaming punya barang?
<susahsebut1> betul fairuz 
<jipang_menjerit> susahsebut1: aku jujur cakap aku tak boleh tolong sangat, tapi bagi pendapat boleh la
<susahsebut1> masih belum dihebahkan
<deensokmo> bajet rm300 rasanya cukup kan?
<susahsebut1> dalam perbincangan
<saufiwahab> webcam HD + Mic + Wayar USB extension 5m or 10m + wayar extension utk mic(biasa letak dekat area org akan bertanya, meja depan tu )
<susahsebut1> target awal dapatkan rm300
<jipang_menjerit> guys, selow sikit
<jipang_menjerit> ahaha
<susahsebut1> ok saufiwahab noted list barangan tu
<susahsebut1> ada lagi tak?
<jipang_menjerit> mic tak perlu, sebab takut tangkap bunyi bising lebih
<susahsebut1> webcam hd tu built in mic atau separate mic?
<jipang_menjerit> plus aku nak bergusip ngan tajul susah nanti XD
<fairuz> cukup ke webcam HD rm300?
<saufiwahab> laptop sapa yang incharge utk live broadcast
<jipang_menjerit> susahsebut1: ade dah internal
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: sewa ko punya..amacam? 
<deensokmo> pasal live streaming ni adakah saufiwahab jadi penyelaras? atau nak lantik siapa?
<saufiwahab> + satu akaun web streaming utk publishkan ke web
<jipang_menjerit> fairuz: aku dapat rm49 ajeee
<susahsebut1> tentang ni cadangkan supaya saufiwahab atau sesiapa buat tutorial untuk live streaming ni 
<saufiwahab> macam yang guna tempoh hari ustream.tv
<susahsebut1> nanti mana2 event sesiapa pun boleh buat guna lappy dia
<saufiwahab> at least ada team
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: hari tu akaun sapa ko pakai? pakai akaun tu terus lerr
<cocobi> jipang_menjerit boleh dapat webcam hd RM50.. dah jimat banyak tu..
<deensokmo> saya setuju cadangan tu..
<cocobi> +1 jipang_menjerit 
<saufiwahab> nak cover event seluruh malaysia.. ak byk area utara ni
<saufiwahab> jipang boleh liskan harga bajet kot ? hihi
<saufiwahab> haritu guna akaun saya
<jipang_menjerit> kalau cakap bajet, rm100 dah cukup
<susahsebut1> jipang_menjerit: siap dengan cable etc?
<saufiwahab> termasuk cable2 tambahan tu..
<saufiwahab> yup
<jipang_menjerit> yes
<jipang_menjerit> nak usb extention, ade dapat
<susahsebut1> ok kalau macam tu kita set donations untuk rm 100 atau bagaimana?
<jipang_menjerit> mic tak perlu, dah built in sekali
<saufiwahab> built in ak rasa dia xcapture sound
<saufiwahab> webcam tu rasanya xletak dekat utk dpt view yang luas
<jipang_menjerit> kita pun takkan nak capture semua orang cakap..ada pening nanti
 * jipang_menjerit nak bergusip pun susah
<deensokmo> jadi saper yang boleh bantu tajul untuk live streaming sebab agenda di UKM dah hampir.. cadangan saya lantik seorang malam ni.. meeting kita perlu diteruskan sehingga selesai sebelum jam 12, kalau boleh..
<jipang_menjerit> :P
<saufiwahab> okay
<saufiwahab> =P
<saufiwahab> yus setuju
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: turun UKM dak?
<saufiwahab> event UKM xpasti dapat turun ke x
<saufiwahab> kalau ada offer penginapan okay juga
<susahsebut1> jipang_menjerit: dan saufiwahab untuk urusan pembelian dan team live streaming
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: rumah aku ade lerr
<susahsebut1> susah_sebut: dokumentasi untuk minta donations. rm100 target untuk dicapai
<saufiwahab> semalam dua xpe ke
<fairuz> susahsebut1: aku boleh sponsor rm100 tu
<deensokmo> saufiwahab lantik jadi penyelaras live streaming
<deensokmo> nak buat vote ker
<jipang_menjerit> aku duduk sorang daa..asalkan ko tak bersarang lama kat sini hidup free sudah :P
<saufiwahab> orait nanti  ak inform event UKM ni
<deensokmo> #vote saufiwahab dilantik jadi penyelaras live streaming
<meetingology> Please vote on: saufiwahab dilantik jadi penyelaras live streaming
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<saufiwahab> Sponser webcam haritu untuk live streaming 
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<fairuz> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fairuz
<cocobi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from cocobi
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<deensokmo> #endvote saufiwahab dilantik jadi penyelaras live streaming
<meetingology> Voting ended on: saufiwahab dilantik jadi penyelaras live streaming
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<cocobi> +1 fairuz sebab nak sponsor RM100 :D
<saufiwahab> okay, sya terima
<susahsebut1> kalau fairuz nak sponsor perlu lagi kae nak buat donations?
<jipang_menjerit> fairuz: alang2 1000 je terus..wekekeke
<susahsebut1> xe perlu la ;p
<saufiwahab> sponser webcam sebiji, 1.3megapixel je tuk stanby
<deensokmo> Saudara hadirin sekalian.. apa2 perkara berbangkit berkenaan perkara yg telah dibincangkan tadi boleh lagi dipanjangkan ke lain hari..
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: aku ade stanby 5mp dengan hd 2 bijik
<deensokmo> saya akan teruskan ke topik seterusnya..
<saufiwahab> okay bro
<saufiwahab> ada 3 biji dah
<helmikassim> handycam maw kah?
<deensokmo> #meetingtopic Perbincangan untuk draf soalan survey penggunaan ubuntu
<susahsebut1> berkaitan topik ni pencadang utama MakLan juga tidak hadir
<deensokmo> ini ada kaitan dengan saudara MakLan..
<saufiwahab> dah tukar topic... tp helmikasim bertanya belum dijawab
<susahsebut1> namun kita boleh lihat disini http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2481#p12226
<cocobi> helmikassim, kalo nak derma, apa salahnya..
<susahsebut1> base dah ada tapi masih belum ada soalan yang dibentuk
<cocobi> survey ni bukan ke bawah KOSTEM ?
<deensokmo> tuan-tuan boleh baca di sini http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2481
<cocobi> KOSTEM yg akan buat kan ?
<susahsebut1> survey ni bukan bawah KOSTEM
<jipang_menjerit> cocobi: +1
<cocobi> jap, nak baca link..
<susahsebut1> MakLan sendiri yang confirmkan
<cocobi> takot salah info..
<susahsebut1> sebab ini lebih pada UBUNTu
<jipang_menjerit> rasenye benda ni patut seragamkan dengan semua komuniti
<susahsebut1> tajuk pun survey penggunaan UBUNTU bukan Open Source
<deensokmo> Soal selidik ini rentetan drp meeting sebelum ini kalau tidak salah saya..
<helmikassim> ok.. got it
<saufiwahab> survey ini secara edaran hardcopy , betul ke tidak, berdasarkan pemahaman saya pada link diatas
<cocobi> okay, takde kena mengena ngan KOSTEM..
<susahsebut1> softcopy
<jipang_menjerit> saufiwahab: apa kata buat virtual je pakai googledocs
<susahsebut1> melalui GDocs mungkin
 * cocobi wonder nanti dah takde forum, kat mana nak letak discussion2 tu :P
<susahsebut1> cocobi: :p
<jipang_menjerit> cocobi: wiki?
<saufiwahab> untuk membina survey guna gdocs 
<deensokmo> dlm artikel yg ditulis oleh MakLAn antaranya ialah Gerak kerja, Bahasa, tempoh, Geng perlaksa dan alatan
<cocobi> wiki tak sesuai utk discussion.. hehehe.. back to the topic.. kang kena marah :P
<saufiwahab> untuk mendapatkan survey guna virtual juga ke
<cocobi> survey ni disasarkan pada sapa ?
<jipang_menjerit> disscussion ka? ingat nak archive je
<deensokmo> bagi saya serveyy paling rapat ialah facebook..
<susahsebut1> berdasarkan soalan saya pada MakLan sasaran ialah pengguna biasa dan bisnes
<deensokmo> yup betul..
<cocobi> owh.. okay..
<deensokmo> JAdi apa yang boleh kita sentuh pada malam ini tentang soal selidik?
<cocobi> soalan2 serah pada tukang buat atau nak diskas arini ?
<susahsebut1> sekarang ni tukang cadang minta kita draf soalan
<susahsebut1> Geng Pelaksana:
<susahsebut1> Sesiapa yang berminat dan mempunyai masa lapang. Kalau ada pengalaman atau
<susahsebut1> biasa buat soalan2 dialu-alukan. Saya sedia membantu mana yang boleh. Nanti
<deensokmo> apa yang saya tahu.. untuk melakukannya memerlukan bantuan daripada komuniti.. jadi..
<deensokmo> tukang buat pening kepala nak tanggung sorang2
<cocobi> apa kata, buat satu thread kat forum.. eh, kat wiki la.. fb docs pon okay.. pastu ramai2 tambah soalan kat situ..
<susahsebut1> thread dah ada tu
<cocobi> nanti org yg nak wat draf tu, pilih soalan mana bersesuaian..
<cocobi> praktis :P
<saufiwahab> okay juga tu
<deensokmo> ok juga.. 
<susahsebut1> cocobi jadi penyelaras
<saufiwahab> nanti editor akan pick soalan2 yang sesuai 
<cocobi> -1
<saufiwahab> +1
<cocobi> susahsebut1 kan biasa handle wiki..
<cocobi> create je, nanti ramai2 tambah..
 * cocobi tak nampak lagi soalan camana nak tanya :P
<deensokmo> semua pakat2.. buat dulu kat wiki tu..
<cocobi> a'ah..
<cocobi> macam slalu kita buat kat fb docs tu..
<cocobi> tambah2..
<susahsebut1> rasanya sebab forum masih belum dibuang kita guna je thread yang MakLan dah buat tu untuk post soalan
<deensokmo> kita ada masa sebulan lebih sebelum 12.04 dilancarkan septiamna yg dicadangkan oleh MakLan..
<saufiwahab> okay tuan2..saya nak out dulu.. esok sekolah XD
<saufiwahab> selamat malam semua 
<saufiwahab> jumpa lagi
<cocobi> susahsebut1, nanti diskas ngan MakLaN pasal ni..
<deensokmo> ok..
<cocobi> mintak dia update segala soalan ke 1st page..
<cocobi> kalo tak, nanti soalan penuh ke belakang.. susah tukang wat draf nak pilih..
<cocobi> kalo semua dok 1 page, senang skit..
<deensokmo> nanti aku contact MakLan agenda dia ini.. kita ke seterrusnya..
<susahsebut1> +1 deensokmo 
<susahsebut1> sebab saya dah banyak kali bugging MakLan pasal ni tapi thread tu x bergerak sebab belum ada sebarang input dari orang lain sejak dari dia post topik tu
<susahsebut1> sebenarnya cadangan ni dibuat MakLan bulan 10 tahun lepas
<cocobi> so, kita kena start brainstorming la nih..
<deensokmo> Tajuk terakhir kita..
 * cocobi baru je aktif ubuntu-my :P
<deensokmo> #meetingtopic Sebarang perkara tambahan dari ahli mesyuarat
<susahsebut1> tiada dari saya
<deensokmo> aku pasal design baju ubuntu-my
<susahsebut1> silakan deensokmo 
<deensokmo> nasib la.. sapa yg ada kat meeting ni.. keptusan kena buat juga..
<deensokmo> ada 3 rekaan yg saya terima..
<apisznasdin> aku cadangkan brainstroming dan atau berkenaan survey dibincangkan di https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<apisznasdin> boleh korang dapat karma
<susahsebut1> +1 apisznasdin 
<deensokmo> boleh tengok link di sini http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2465
<cocobi> deensokmo, pasal baju tu, bleh tak bagi link image tu yg jelas..
<cocobi> aku tak brapa nampak la design depa..
<deensokmo> kejap nak out dulu.. nak restart pc.. flash firefox dah hangkan PC aku
<penreturns> sori - ada hal td
<susahsebut1> memang tak berapa jelas la 
<susahsebut1> kalau ada imej yang lebih jelas lagi baik
<cocobi> +1 susahsebut1 
<cocobi> aku berminat design no 2.. tapi tak berapa jelas.. so 50/50..
<susahsebut1> sama dengan aku cocobi 
<susahsebut1> yang no 2 nampak simple and elegant
<cocobi> tiru!
<susahsebut1> cewah
<susahsebut1> alaa ko tak patentkan lagi 
<cocobi> tapi betol la.. nampak pro kan ?
<susahsebut1> xpe
<cocobi> kemas..
<susahsebut1> ko tak boleh saman
<susahsebut1> hahaha
<deensokmo> aku berminat design yg kedua
<deensokmo> aku nak minta vote boleh?
<susahsebut1> ada imej yang lebih jelas deensokmo 
<cocobi> haha.. 3 vote dah :P
<cocobi> deensokmo, aku ngan susahsebut1 pon minat design kedua gak.. :D
<deensokmo> kejap aku belek emel.. aku nak publish desgin kedua ni..
<susahsebut1> huhu minta cepat sikit. kedai aku duduk ni tutup kul 12:30. tinggal aku sorang je ni pelanggan
<susahsebut1> sorry
<deensokmo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5515831/TEMPLATE%20BAJU%202%20copy.png
<deensokmo> #vote design 1
<meetingology> Please vote on: design 1
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<susahsebut1> design 1 yang ko upload lkat dropbox tu ke?
<susahsebut1> oh sorry
<susahsebut1> kat forum kan
<susahsebut1> ok
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<deensokmo> url tu aku bagi design kedua..
<cocobi> jap, nak tengok..
<cocobi> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from cocobi
<deensokmo> dropbox link utk rekaan drp engker2008
<deensokmo> #endvote desgin 1
<meetingology> Voting ended on: design 1
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:2 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<deensokmo> #vote design ke 2
<meetingology> Please vote on: design ke 2
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<cocobi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from cocobi
<susahsebut1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<deensokmo> #endvote design ke 2
<meetingology> Voting ended on: design ke 2
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<deensokmo> #vote design ke 3 drp shimG
<meetingology> Please vote on: design ke 3 drp shimG
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<cocobi> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from cocobi
<susahsebut1> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from susahsebut1
<deensokmo> #endvote design ke 3
<meetingology> Voting ended on: design ke 3 drp shimG
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:3 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<susahsebut1> welkam chengjk 
<deensokmo> #info design ke 2 yg direka oleh engkar2008 memenangi pertandingan mencipta baju Ubuntu-my
<deensokmo> pemenang tesebut akan menerima sehelai baju Ubuntu dan pendrive 8GB
<chengjk> susahsebut1: sorry... aku lupa ada meeting... ^^
<cocobi> angker2008 la bro..
<deensokmo> ok.. ada apa2 lagi daripada semua..
<susahsebut1> +1 cocobi 
<susahsebut1> nvm chengjk baru je habis ni
<susahsebut1> lain kali jangan lupa join
<susahsebut1> deensokmo: tiada dari saya
<deensokmo> ada apa2 lagi.. jika tidak saya mahu tamatkan mesyruat pada hari ini
<cocobi> chengjk, saufiwahab tak inform ke ? huhuhu..
 * cocobi cadangkan mesyuarat tamat..
<susahsebut1> +1 cocobi 
<susahsebut1> saya kena minta diri sebentar 
<susahsebut1> kedai nak tutup dah
<chengjk> cocobi: baru nampak kat fb saufiwahab... pastu baru teringat...
<susahsebut1> sambung kat rumah nanti
<cocobi> arini bola, terus lupakan komuniti ubuntu-my :(
<susahsebut1> selamat malam
<deensokmo> #endmeeting 
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb 22 16:12:33 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-02-22-13.51.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-02-22-13.51.html
<chengjk> cocobi: bukan sebab bola... tak sebab tuning website local community kami...
<cocobi> chengjk, aku tujukan kat semua secara umum.. hehehehe..
<deensokmo> Terima kasih yang sudi menghadirkan meeting.. pada malam ini.. say minta maaf jika tersalah mana-mana ayay..
<cocobi> sama-sama.. semua okay..
<deensokmo> Nampaknya semua org dah balik kot.. harap2 susahsebut1 dapat merekof semua minit mensyuarat pada malam ini..
<cocobi> tapi meeting summary banyak tak masuk la..
<cocobi> nape eh ?
<cocobi> tak guna #info kot ?
<deensokmo> dah guna # kat depan tu.. tapi meetingology mcm tak jadi kat mana silap..
<cocobi> meetingology pening dah.. hehehe..
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: "pening" is not a valid command.
<cocobi> hahahahaha..
<cocobi> meetingology help
<meetingology> cocobi: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<cocobi> meetingology help plugin
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: There is no command "plugin".
<cocobi> meetingology help conky
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: There is no command "conky".
<cocobi> apa plugin, apa command..
<cocobi> haih..
<cocobi> meetingology show
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: "show" is not a valid command.
<cocobi> meetingology whatis
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: "whatis" is not a valid command.
<cocobi> meetingology describe
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: "describe" is not a valid command.
<cocobi> meetingology about
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: "about" is not a valid command.
<deensokmo> tak faham.. huu.huu
<cocobi> !meetingology
<lubotu2> meetingology is a bot that runs !meetings and produces minutes - information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<meetingology> lubotu2: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<cocobi> !lubotu2
<cocobi> #commands
<cocobi> tak layan :P
<cocobi> meetingology commands
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<cocobi> meetingology commands
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<cocobi> meetingology help commands
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: There is no command "commands".
<cocobi> meetingology help command
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: There is no command "command".
<cocobi> meetingology help topic
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: There is no command "topic".
<cocobi> meetingology help #commands
<meetingology> cocobi: Error: There is no command "#commands".
<ApOgEE> #endmeeting
<ApOgEE> !abuse | cocobi 
<lubotu2> cocobi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cocobi> herm..
<ApOgEE> lol... apasal minit mesyuarat x masuk?
<susah_sebut> minit masuk
<susah_sebut> tp x lengkap kot
<susah_sebut> cuma kat sini full log http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-02-22-13.51.moin.txt
<susah_sebut> kat xchat aku ni pun save full log
<susah_sebut> ping ApOgEE 
<fairuz> :D
<susah_sebut> oh fairuz ada
<susah_sebut> :p
<linuxmalaysia> ,,,,,
<susah_sebut> ingat kosong dah irc
<susah_sebut> salam linuxmalaysia 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ada, busy sikit tadi
<linuxmalaysia> ramainya bot
<chengjk> linuxmalaysia: mana bot...
<susah_sebut> 3 kot linuxmalaysia 
<susah_sebut> chengjk, pun ada lagi rupanya
<susah_sebut> sesiapa xde cadangan ke tempat sesuai untuk Global Jam?
<chengjk> susah_sebut: away tadi...
<linuxmalaysia> hehe
<linuxmalaysia> ngusik
<chengjk> aku nak tanya sikit... ni tak ada kena mengena dengan ubuntu...
<susah_sebut> sila2
<susah_sebut> sebelum masuk tido ni
<susah_sebut> :p
<chengjk> apasal irc nick aku selalu keluar not registered nickname
<susah_sebut> register la
<chengjk> pada hal dah registered kat freenode...
<chengjk> siap buat channel untuk rails.my...
<susah_sebut> x jadi kot register tu
<susah_sebut> cuba re-register
<chengjk> okok... aku try nanti...
<chengjk> thanks...
<susah_sebut> biasanya lepas register dia hantar instructions ke email. dah completekan lom?
<susah_sebut> tido dulu
<susah_sebut> bye guys
<susah_sebut> nite
<chengjk> bye
<fairuz> susah_sebut: nite
<fairuz_> dah takde org ke :)
<fairuz___> quit tido
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-23
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> wb tajul
<ejat> :)
 * fairuz kebosanan di hari khamis :)
<fairuz> wb deensokmo mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> yuuuuuup
<deensokmo> wc..
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt semua
<fairuz> darknite: wsalam
<darknite> fairuz..ttadi disconnecet
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt 
<darknite> tadi internet down
<darknite> sunyi
<fairuz> malam sikit selalu ada org
<darknite> oo
<ak47suk1> :)
<darknite> ak47suk1
<Fakrul> =)
<l34ks> salam alll
<l34ks> hihiii
<mfauzirahman> yeeeep
<l34ks> hihiii
<l34ks> knp sunyi je ek?
<mfauzirahman> sbb xde meeting kot
<deensokmo> salam all..
<deensokmo> yup mlm sgt sunyi
<l34ks> mcm mane nk private chat kat sini aaa?
<deensokmo> right click kat nick name..
<darknite> click username dan click query
<deensokmo> open dialog window
<l34ks> ooooo
<darknite> <query> l34ks
<l34ks> spirit breakerz
<l34ks> ooo
<deensokmo> boleh tak
<l34ks> boleh2
<l34ks> hehhee
<l34ks> tq2
<mfauzirahman> bleh aje
<deensokmo> dulu masa pakai MIRC.. lain..
<darknite> aah
<l34ks> ade sape2 leh aja kn dgn ubuntu ni? msh baru ni
<l34ks> hihiii
<darknite> dulu MIRC lain
<deensokmo> xchat ni lain pulok
<darknite> <CCTP> l34ks version
<deensokmo> boleh.. nak tang mana tu..
<deensokmo> darknite pun sifu Ubuntu.
<mfauzirahman> tabikkk
<l34ks> hihiii
<deensokmo> facebook UBuntu loco team pun sunyi gak wehh
<darknite> aku baru pakai ubuntu
<l34ks> nk blaja hacking kat sini ke?
<deensokmo> aku end user Ubuntu jer..
<deensokmo> nak hacking mende tu
<darknite> aku baru pakai ubuntu 2 bln baru
<mfauzirahman> aku pun masih muda dgn ubuntu walaupun dah tuooo
<Fakrul> deen, ada logo ubuntu malaysia?
<deensokmo> ada..
<Fakrul> png?
<deensokmo> png la..
<Fakrul> boleh bagi link? :)
<deensokmo> nak wat apa logo tu.. apa2 format pun boleh..
<deensokmo> jap.
<l34ks> mcm mane nk guna proxy kat ubuntu ni?
<l34ks> ape software dia aa?
<Fakrul> Nak jahit atas baju je.
<deensokmo> Fakrul
<Fakrul> Tak biasa pkai irc ni, 
<Fakrul> ye saya
<deensokmo> accept jer..
<Fakrul> tak kuar pe2 pun. Ni kat http://www.ubuntu.com.my/irc/
<deensokmo> oo.. patut r..
<deensokmo> kejap.. aku letak dlm link
<Fakrul> cantek
<Fakrul> :)
<deensokmo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5515831/Loco%20Team%20Logo.jpg
<deensokmo> dapat tak?
<Fakrul> jpg?
<deensokmo> yela..
<deensokmo> naper..
<deensokmo> same jer kan..
<deensokmo> kalau pakai GIMP.. ker.. apa2 image viewer sume pun support jpg..
<mfauzirahman> deen...baju tue aku bayo minggu dopan...aku dah isi form dah
<deensokmo> tak per.. aku sendiri pun tak bajet gak ni.. tunggu gaji jugok..
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<deensokmo> memang taget hujung bulan ni.. ramai yg akan bankin..
<deensokmo> mfauzirahman, ko duk mana
<mfauzirahman> aku mungkin 2hb or 5hb
<mfauzirahman> seremban
<deensokmo> aku duk Cheras jer..
<mfauzirahman> tajul kata kat rumah x dpt buat global jam...tgh carik tempat lain
<deensokmo> erm... 
<deensokmo> aku rasa2 nak jer buat kat umah aku.. anak aku ramai pulak.. umah aku kecik jer
<deensokmo> aku duk low cost.. anak 5.. campur ngan bini aku.. cam sardin lak.. lum tetamu datang lagi..
<mfauzirahman> kat rumah susah laa..dia tgh carik kat dewan katanya...sejam rm10
<deensokmo> Mana Fakrul ni.. dapat logo terus hilang huuh.huu
<mfauzirahman> tgh tunggu....
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<deensokmo> kita sama2 tunggu..
<Fakrul> deen, takleh render la. tak cantik . Tengok kat sini ---> http://ubuntuone.com/1B3tu7WBFiEQBvoADcqGKy
<Fakrul> Try render tadi
<Fakrul> kena png jugak kot
<Fakrul> Kalo logo ubuntu biasa ok je, cuma tak try jahit lagi -> http://ubuntuone.com/6pRYGfEcKKaw7RV1K5tBOA
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<darknite> nk satu
<Fakrul> helo fairuz :)
<Fakrul> nak ape darknite?
<deensokmo> Fakrul.. pjg ko boleh convert ke png.. aku ingat ko nak jahit kat baju.. huuh.huu
<Fakrul> jpg > psd ok je
<Fakrul> tapi time nak tukar ke sitch tu takleh
<Fakrul> bendera malaysia tu tak dapat baca
<Fakrul> ada logo besar sikit?
<Fakrul> :)
<fzlamn> salam n selamat mlm semua...
<ejat> :)
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ada orang?
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-24
<wisevoyager> Assalamu alaykom sumer............, :))
<wisevoyager> salam 1Ubuntu
<wisevoyager> just park nama kat sini.,
<fairuz_> ejat takde plak
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ping ejat ak47suk1
<ejat> yo
<fairuz> ejat: apa bikin :D
 * fairuz baru belaja upload ppa keke
<fairuz> ejat: tapi ada benda aku pelik sikit
<fairuz> ejat: sepatutnya at the end of debuild to dia sign changes tu kan.. Aku punya nampak gaya macam dia sign, tapi bila nak upload pegi lp, dia kata tak sign lagi.. So kena manually sign pakai debsign pastu baru boleh upload.. Ada idea?
<ejat> bleh pastebin x 
<ejat> yang anda dpt tu ? 
<ejat> fairuz: u nye lp url pe 
<fairuz> ejat: oh benda tu kat rumah.. nnt mlm kalau ejat ada lagi, aku bleh pastekan
<fairuz> https://launchpad.net/~wmfairuz-wanismail
 * fairuz noob lagi
<fairuz> main taram sebab first time, tak clean betul2 lg
<fairuz> kena try build dalam pbuilder plak malam ni
<mfauzirahman> ejat...mana ilmu print screen tue?
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<fairuz> helo helo :D
 * ejat pokes deensokmo
<deensokmo> pokes?
<deensokmo> sunyinyer.. laaa..laa.laa
<fairuz> :D
<deensokmo> ping fairuz
<RedHat`> lol
<RedHat`> ni channel mys
<RedHat`> org mys?
<fairuz> pong deensokmo
<deensokmo> pong pong
<deensokmo> fairuz ping
<fairuz> pong
<fairuz> adei tekanan
<deensokmo> pong pong fairuz
<deensokmo> dah tido ka..
<deensokmo> tekanan apa tu en fairuz
<fairuz> deensokmo: tengah mencari punca kernel crash
<fairuz> ada null pointer somewhere
<deensokmo> oh yer ker ermmm
<deensokmo> masa tgh install tu.. dan selepas tu.. apa yg berlaku
<deensokmo> kernel scrash, ubuntu pun tak leh idupkan?
<deensokmo> kernel berapa? loading grub menu.. pilih ke previous kernel..
<deensokmo> Nak tolong tak reti sgt.. masuk ke kernel lama.. buang jer kernel baru.. kalau aku laa..
<deensokmo> pong pong fairuz
<fairuz> deensokmo: euh bukan ubuntu ni
<fairuz> kernel vanilla + buildroot
<fairuz> kod aku yg buat null pointer ni, tgh nak carik
<deensokmo> anak aku nangis lagi ni.. adui..
<fairuz> umur brapa dia?
<fairuz> yeah berjaya.. masa untuk balik rumah
 * fairuz away balik
<deensokmo> ok..ok.. aku pun nak masuk kamar
<ejat> elo .. 
<ejat> sape ade nie ? 
<fairuz_> ade
<fairuz_> baru sampai umah keke
<ejat> huhu umah sifu LPI
<susah_sebut> hi all
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz 
<susah_sebut> ping penreturns 
<susah_sebut> ping ejat 
<ejat> pong
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> x tido ka?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: pong
<fairuz_> lambat masuk susah_sebut
<ejat> parti buih
<ejat> sifu jipangmenjerit
<susah_sebut> kije
<susah_sebut> ke kl ari ni fairuz_ 
<susah_sebut> ejat: kat mana parti buih?
<susah_sebut> nak ikot!!!
<fairuz_> susah_sebut:  baru balik je tadi ni
<susah_sebut> 1.30 dah kat sini
<susah_sebut> ish
<susah_sebut> cepatnya
<susah_sebut> petang tadi aku tido kat RNR tapah gile lama
<susah_sebut> ejat: global jam ape cite?
<fairuz_> kat mane tu susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> not sure
<susah_sebut> maybe putrajaya kot
<susah_sebut> fairuz_: 
<fairuz_> tak ko kat mane
<fairuz_> :)
<susah_sebut> ooo
<susah_sebut> kat simpang pulai
<susah_sebut> kedai makan yang aku biasa port
<susah_sebut> sebab kat sini ada wifi so rajin la kua ngeport sini
<susah_sebut> *aku
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> ejat: meh la ajar aku packaging ni lg
<ejat> fairuz_: lp url anda pe ? 
<fairuz_> https://launchpad.net/~wmfairuz-wanismail
<fairuz_> main taram yg kqr tu
<susah_sebut> hoho fairuz_ pulak nak buat packaging
<susah_sebut> cayalah
<susah_sebut> aku volunteer jadi tester
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> ejat: yg aku tak faham
<fairuz_> kalau kita debuild kan ptt dia sign otomatik .changes tu
<fairuz_> aku punya dia sign tapi macam tak jadi
<fairuz_> bila aku dput dia tanak
<fairuz_> kena sign sendiri pakai debsign baru boleh dput
<ejat> [ 40%] Building CXX object kqrcode/CMakeFiles/kqrcode.dir/kqrcode_automoc.o
<ejat> cd /build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kqrcode && /usr/bin/c++   -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -D_REENTRANT -DKDE_DEPRECATED_WARNINGS -DKDE4_CMAKE_TOPLEVEL_DIR_LENGTH=13 -g -O2  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -ansi -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-
<ejat> threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -O2 -g -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG -I/build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kqrcode -I/build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6/kqrcode -I/build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6 -I/build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu -I/usr/include/KDE -I/usr/include/qt4/phonon -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtUiTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtTest -
<ejat> I/usr/include/qt4/QtSvg -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScriptTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtHelp -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDeclarative -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/default -I/usr/include/qt4    -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -
<ejat> fexceptions -o CMakeFiles/kqrcode.dir/kqrcode_automoc.o -c /build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kqrcode/kqrcode_automoc.cpp
<ejat> In file included from /build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kqrcode/moc_qrtext.cpp:10:0,
<ejat>                  from /build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kqrcode/kqrcode_automoc.cpp:4:
<ejat> /build/buildd/kqrcode-0.6/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/kqrcode/../../kqrcode/qrtext.h:32:21: fatal error: qrcodec.h: No such file or directory
<ejat> compilation terminated.
<ejat> success ke build local ? 
<fairuz_> ejat: aku tak try lagi pakai pbuilder
<susah_sebut> !abuse ejat 
<fairuz_> kat local jadi
<susah_sebut> eh tak jadi
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> sebab aku download manual library dia
<fairuz_> kean tambah lagi kat dependancy la ni kan
<ejat> tp nape mcm stop at 40%
<fairuz_> ejat:  fatal error: qrcodec.h: No such file or directory sebab takde file ni
<ejat> tu la pasal 
<ejat> jap nak try
<fairuz_> aku masukkan manual file ni kat local
<ejat> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=143544
<ejat> dah ade .deb file
<ejat> kan ? 
<ejat> file tu mcm mana boleh missing ? 
<fairuz_> aku rasa problem dari kqr tu sendiri
<fairuz_> kat sourceforge ke ape, ada satu lib bole download nama kqrcode-dev
<fairuz_> sebab guide ubuntu yg aku ikut semlm, untuk kqrcode 0.4
<fairuz_> tapi kqrcode dah takleh pakai
<fairuz_> ada bug
<fairuz_> so aku try sendiri untuk 0.6
<fairuz_> ada problem ni plak 
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> kena try kat projek lain kot dulu?
<fairuz_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kqrcode/files/KQRCode-dev/
<fairuz_> header tu ada dalam ni
<fairuz_> mcm manak nak include lib ni secara clean dalam ppa yg aku tgh nak build?
<fairuz_> sekarang aku install bodoh je, so kat local mmg jadi
<ejat> so kalau -dev tu full complete source ?
<ejat> jap2
<fairuz_> ejat: tak -dev tu ada header file tu je
<fairuz_> keke
<ejat> yups .. understood
<fairuz_> ejat: jadi idea aku
<fairuz_> buat ppa khas utk -dev tu
<ejat> jap2
<fairuz_> then nnt cakap dependancy pada -dev tu
<fairuz_> pastu build baru
<fairuz_> ke tak perlu?
<fairuz_> aku rasa mcm dah setel.. oleh sebab ada satu header file je missing, aku letak je header tu dalam source code folder. Abis cerita
<fairuz_> nak try build pakai pbuilder plak ni
<ejat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ejat>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libzbar-dev which is a virtual package.
<ejat>                                  Depends: libzbarqt-dev which is a virtual package.
<ejat>                                  Depends: dh-autoreconf but it is not going to be installed.
<fairuz_> aa aku baru run pbuilder jugak ni
<fairuz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855696/
<fairuz_> first time pakai pbuilder ni, so kurang nampak lg mcm mana dia berfungsi
<fairuz_> dia buat environment chroot yg mmg2 kosong eh?
<fairuz_> kira mcm ubuntu fresh install?
<ejat> yups
<fairuz_> ok
<fairuz_> lama pulak dia duk update dalam pbuilder nih
<ejat> ko ok ke kat error td ? 
<ejat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ejat>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: debhelper (>= 8.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>                                  Depends: cmake but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>                                  Depends: libqt4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>                                  Depends: kdelibs5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>                                  Depends: libqrencode-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>                                  Depends: libzbar-dev but it is not installable
<ejat>                                  Depends: libzbarqt-dev but it is not installable
<ejat>                                  Depends: dh-autoreconf but it is not going to be installed
<fairuz_> oh psl tu ke
<fairuz_> tu sebab package tu dalam universe
<fairuz_> yang lain tu dalam main
<fairuz_> pbuilder ko takde universe la tu
<ejat> pbuilderrc
<fairuz_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Universe_support
<ejat> nak clean environment plak 
<fairuz_> dia tiap2 kali kita build dia create chroot baru kan
<fairuz_> clean la tiap2 kali build
<ejat> tu la .. x dia kuar suh apt-get -f install
<ejat> 1st plak kuar mcm tu :(
<ejat> u build on oneiric or precise
<fairuz_> oneiric
<fairuz_> dah setel dah ni
<fairuz_> pkg-deb: building package `kqrcode' in `../kqrcode_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<fairuz_>  dpkg-genchanges  >../kqrcode_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<fairuz_> dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload
<fairuz_>  dpkg-source --after-build kqrcode-0.6
<fairuz_> dpkg-buildpackage: full upload (original source is included)
<fairuz_> I: Copying back the cached apt archive contents
<fairuz_> I: unmounting /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache filesystem
<fairuz_> I: unmounting dev/pts filesystem
<fairuz_> I: unmounting proc filesystem
<fairuz_> I: cleaning the build env 
<fairuz_> I: removing directory /var/cache/pbuilder/build//10482 and its subdirectories
<fairuz_> I: Current time: Fri Feb 24 20:47:58 CET 2012
<fairuz_> I: pbuilder-time-stamp: 1330112878
<fairuz_> yg apt-get -f install tu sebab tadi dia takde package universe
<fairuz_> kalau dah masukkan universe, patut dah ok
<ejat> adeh .. 
<ejat> COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse"
<ejat> u nye pbuilderrc byk ke
<fairuz_> ejat: sebijik macam kat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Universe_support
 * ejat blurr .. 
<ejat> mcm byk je dalam tu .. yg ade debian skali ? 
<fairuz_> ejat: tak faham.. aku punya .pbuilderrc -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855762/
<ejat> same la .. 
<ejat> huhu apt-get -f install :P
<fairuz_> ejat: build pakai oneiric?
<ejat> sbb sblom nie x define pun pbuilderrc
<ejat> nak try reboot build server jap
<ejat> sbb bukan dalam lappy nie 
<ejat> doing remotely .. maybe ade mereng skit ke lepas update 
<ejat> kalau dah ok pbuilder 
<ejat> dput lp:wmfairuz-wanismail/ppa
<ejat> ke dah ? huhu 
<ejat> ?
<ejat> ping fairuz_
<fairuz_> ejat: pong
<fairuz_> ada problem sikit nak upload
<fairuz_> [PPA trevormosey] kqrcode_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.changes rejected  <-- dapat email ni
<fairuz_> kenapa tak kuar username aku?
<fairuz_> ke sebab ada orang lain try nak push masuk ppa aku? kurang faham
<ejat> trevormosey ? 
<ejat> .dput ?
<ejat> .dput.cf
<fairuz_> dput ppa:wmfairuz-wanismail/ppa kqrcode_0.6-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<fairuz_> tak tau mana datang trevormosey tu
<fairuz_> aku dah uplaod lagi sekali
<fairuz_> tadi build pakai pdebuild
<fairuz_> tengok apa jadi kali ni
<fairuz_> ejat: ping
<fairuz_> dah berjaya upload 
<ejat> should be ok la kalau pbuilder ok build
<fairuz_> aa sekarang dia tgh build kat lp
<fairuz_> dput tu macam git push? or takde kaitan dengan bzr
<fairuz_> ok kena buat 2-3 kali lagi ni dengan pakej lain sebelum boleh familiarize
<ejat> bope
<ejat> libzbar <-- ko ok ? 
<fairuz_> aa ok
<fairuz_> ejat: ko problem lagi ke? problem sama?
<fairuz_> ni dalam pbuilder?
<ejat> try n error .. debian/control .. 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> tgh pbuild
<fairuz_> aku dah dapat result dalam /var/cache/pbuilder/result .. kira ok la kan?
<fairuz_> aku dput result tu tadi
<ejat> [ 40%] Building CXX object kqrcode/CMakeFiles/kqrcode.dir/kqrcode_automoc.o
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> saje try 
<ejat> pakai folder lama
<ejat> hehe jap
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_> lambat jugak dia build kat lp ni
<ejat> CMakelist.txt tu ko merge x ? 
<fairuz_> aa tak usik yg tu\
<fairuz_> aku tak usik apa2 tang source dia
<fairuz_> except bzr add qrcodec.h tu
<ejat> bzr add ? 
<fairuz_> untuk add file sebelum commit
<fairuz_> aku pakai gaya git
<fairuz_> untuk versioning
<fairuz_> <-- tak pernah pakai bzr pun
<fairuz_> tapi bzr tu utk code versioning kan
<fairuz_> so aku buat macam git la
<fairuz_> yeay... build kat lp pun success
<ejat> yups .. i can see that 
<ejat> tp qrcodec.h x nampak pun dalam junk ? 
<fairuz_> tu branch lain dlam tu.. hm blur sebentar
<fairuz_> bzr log kat local aku dah lain dah
<fairuz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855847/
<fairuz_> ejat:  ^
<fairuz_> aku akan try belaja mcm mana nak update branch tu jap
<ejat> bzr add
<ejat> bzr commit -m "comment"
<ejat> bzr push 
<ejat> try la install package tu 
<ejat> then screenshot :)
<ejat> adeh terdelete plak .. huhu penat type copyright n control pepanjang
<ejat> :p
<ejat> xpe abaikan .. janji anda sudah berjaya build
<fairuz_> ejat: https://code.launchpad.net/~wmfairuz-wanismail/+junk/kqrcode
<fairuz_> dah berjaya push branch
<ejat> pelik gak .. td dah try bubuh dalam folder yg sama tp fail gak 
<fairuz_> qrcodec tu ke ejat?
<ejat> haah 
<ejat> .orig.tar.gz tu ko create manual ke pakai debuild ? 
<ejat> try xtract yang tu x de gak ! :p
<ejat> papepun abaikan malas mo pikiaq
<ejat> hoho
<ejat> sbb anda sudah terror :p
<fairuz_> mane ade teror, first ppa ni hehe
<fairuz_> aku extract source upstream
<fairuz_> pastu masukkan header yg missing tu
<fairuz_> eh tak
<fairuz_> jap aku tengok balik haha
<fairuz_> lupa dah
<ejat> btw .. 
<ejat> maybe environment i dah precise
<ejat> i try dload u punye .dsc then try build 
<ejat> failed
<fairuz_> ejat: maybe sebab aku set dia untuk oneiric?
<fairuz_> adakah kita boleh test package yg dibuild untuk precise pakai machine oneiric?
<ejat> no ideaa
<ejat> pbuilderrc tu la 
<ejat> utk build berbeza version
<ejat> tatau nak komen sbb i pun x pandai 
<fairuz_> aku akan try buat a simple package yg ada a simple hello world app untuk faham dengan lebih lanjut
<fairuz_> should be simple to do
<ejat> yups .. 
<ejat> pakai aa quickly buat hello world
<fairuz_> ok jap
<ejat> selamat maju jaya
<fairuz_> ejat: tengah build kat pbuilder 
<ejat> uish .. quickly pun dah ? 
<ejat> mastaah la lepas nie 
<fairuz_> dah upload :)
<fairuz_> baru uplaod
 * ejat bow to mastah fairuz_
<fairuz_> baru second package ni, byk lagi benda tak fhm
<fairuz_> ejat: tgh tunggu dia build kat lp
<fairuz_> ejat: selagi dia tak build kat lp selagi tu dia tak kuar kalau buat apt-get update ?
<fairuz_> yeay..success build kat lp
<fairuz_> nak test tapi tak kuar lagi kat masuk lg dalam update hmm
<fairuz_> dah kluar, lambat jugak diorang nak sync utk update
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-25
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum..
<_123_> hi pencintakucing
<_123_> org mesia ?
<PencintaKucing> ye, malaysia..
<PencintaKucing> _123_, bukan org malaysia ke ?
<PencintaKucing> hehe..
<_123_> ooh i see
<_123_> same aah 
<_123_> boleh tanya tak?
<_123_> awak pandai install ubuntu tak ?
<PencintaKucing> install ubuntu ?
<PencintaKucing> install cara biasa ke cara special ?
<PencintaKucing> cara special tak tau.. cara biasa senang je kot..
<_123_> aku punya computer mcm tak dapat boot 
<_123_> die keluar satu menu 
<_123_> nak boot ataunak verify boot
<_123_> lepas aku click boot kan my screen turn all black ?
<PencintaKucing> nak verify boot ?
<_123_> aku restart balik pun same aah
<PencintaKucing> ubuntu yg mana ?
<PencintaKucing> 11.10 ?
<_123_> die sepatutnya mcmane sak?..
<_123_> step die..
<_123_> a to z u kasi explain
<PencintaKucing> installation dia straight forward je..
<_123_> kalau semua benda dah ada sama computer2 sekali
<PencintaKucing> just click click click, siap..
<_123_> ngan die nyer installer usb live
<_123_> boot kan mula 2?
<PencintaKucing> install guna usb ke cd ?
<PencintaKucing> dah try boot installation medium tu secara live ?
<_123_> restart pc tekan f12, lepas tu tunggu satu menu keluar
<_123_> die cakap ada options kuar..
<_123_> boot dan yg lain2 
<_123_> kalau kau click "boot" screen aku hitam
<PencintaKucing> jap.. ni cerita masa dah installed (past tense) atau belom ?
<_123_> usb live?? yeap
<_123_> tal guna cd
<_123_> mula2 nak install
<PencintaKucing> kiranya, sebelom install la ye ?
<_123_> kalau computer baru 
<_123_> mau installl ubuntu
<_123_> yeap mula 2
 * _123_ cakap a to z
<_123_> susah2 aku pakai window jerx
<_123_> gune irc lg power
<_123_> *mIRC
<_123_> TP SKRG minat irssi aah
<_123_> best 
<_123_> tu bot ker tue?
<PencintaKucing> susah_sebut, tolong ajar camna nak install ubuntu dari A to Z..
<susah_sebut> erk
<PencintaKucing> aku tatau nak ajar apa.. benda straight forward je, unless ada error..
<susah_sebut> PencintaKucing, 
<_123_> mcm ader bug aah
<susah_sebut> siapa yang nak belajar?
<PencintaKucing> _123_, sebab tu aku tanya tadi, kalo boot secara liveusb, boleh jalan ke tak ?
<PencintaKucing> kalo boleh jalan, usb tu takde masalah..
<PencintaKucing> kalo takleh jalan, usb tu bermasalah.. kena re-create..
<_123_> mcm tak jalan
<PencintaKucing> better option, burn je iso jadikan cd..
<_123_> laugh out loud
<PencintaKucing> iso ubuntu tu ada lagi kan ?
<_123_> ader
<PencintaKucing> cuba check dia punya md5sum, incase corrupted..
<_123_> tp usb aku baru lg
<PencintaKucing> tak.. bukan usb tu bermasalah..
<susah_sebut> +1 PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> means, ubuntu yg dah diburn (bleh pakai term burn ke kalo boh dalam usb?) ke dalam usb tu yg bermasalah..
<PencintaKucing> macam kita burn cd/dvd.. kalo data yg kita burn tu corrupted, cd/dvd tu pon corrupted la..
<_123_> aku gune unetbootin-windows-568
<_123_> oh i see
<_123_> mean nak re- burn atau kalu gune use nak recreate die nyer file aah
<_123_> maskud nak create balik iso tu kat dlm usb
<PencintaKucing> a'ah.. tapi sebelom tu, check dulu file .iso tu.. check md5sum dia..
<_123_> tp die mcm dah siap mula mula die kuar menu and options
<PencintaKucing> takot corrupted.. mungkin terputus masa donlot ke..
<PencintaKucing> btw, iso tu download dari http://www.ubuntu.com kan ?
<_123_> hmm..
<_123_> dah byk kali try dah 
<_123_> iso die ok pe
<_123_> tp aku try tak install time nak try die ok 
<_123_> tp die ada deteck sket aah
<_123_> aku punya hardisk health ada masalah sket
<_123_> tp aku dapat install windows balik2 aku format dapat ah
<_123_> yeap dari download semua dr website
<PencintaKucing> satu soalan yg aku tak clear lagi, kalo boot secara live okay tak ?
<PencintaKucing> dah dapat masuk dalam ubuntu tak ?
<_123_> semua akudownload dr ubuntu punya web
<_123_> live download belum try 
<_123_> stakat nie gune usb 
<PencintaKucing> liveusb bro, bukan live download..
<susah_sebut> langkah pertama https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<PencintaKucing> ubuntu ni boleh boot secara live..
<susah_sebut> cek ISO tu MD5sum nya
<_123_> yeap live usb 
<_123_> mcmanan nak check?
<PencintaKucing> +1 susah_sebut 
<_123_> aku install ubuntu tak dapat 
<_123_> kalaunak try tue memang dapat aah
<_123_> tp belum install lagi
<_123_> iso die ok ker tak kalau mcm nie nyer kes?
<_123_> install tak dapat tapi try dapat pulak
<PencintaKucing> _123_, aku agak pening skit nih.. u selesa cakap english atau bm ? kalo english, kita cakap english je..
 * PencintaKucing pening.. :(
<_123_> lol
<_123_> cakap melayu jerx aah
<_123_> be right back
<PencintaKucing> hehe.. kot2 la nak cakap english :P
 * _123_ away
<susah_sebut> huhu baru dapat mandi. 
<susah_sebut> gile ah. last aku mandi ialah jam 11 malam tadi :p
<PencintaKucing> lebih kurang ar.. aku last mandi kol 1.30am semalam..
<PencintaKucing> :D
<susah_sebut> hoh, ko pun tak balik rumah ke?
<PencintaKucing> eh, balik ar..
<PencintaKucing> semalam aku sampai umah kol 12 lebih..
<PencintaKucing> kol 1.30 lebih kurang mandi..
<susah_sebut> hehe aku tak mandi sebab tak jumpa rumah lagi. :p
<susah_sebut> ni baru je jumpa rumahku syurgaku XD
<PencintaKucing> hahaha..
<PencintaKucing> 31 minit !! yeahh!!
<susah_sebut> errr apanya yang 31 minit?
<PencintaKucing> dominos pizza.. :P
<PencintaKucing> 33 minit sudah!! woohoo!!
<susah_sebut> dem!! lapar ni
<PencintaKucing> bleh dapat lagi kupon FRP..
<susah_sebut> posto ke aku sekeping
<PencintaKucing> hahahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> ada 2 regular aku order ni..
<PencintaKucing> hang nak yg pepperoni ke yg penuh daging a.k.a meat mania ?
<PencintaKucing> onion ring pon ada..
<PencintaKucing> cinnamon breadstick.. lasagna pon ada..
<PencintaKucing> air pepsi :D
<susah_sebut> daging dah tak lalu. hari2 layan daging. onion ring la kot ok sket
<PencintaKucing> hari2 makan daging ??
<PencintaKucing> pergghhh!!
<PencintaKucing> makan steak ari2 pa ?
<susah_sebut> huhu company aku kerja ni proses daging laaa
<PencintaKucing> ye ke ???
 * PencintaKucing jeles..
<susah_sebut> member2 serumah aku ni asal lauk xde memang taram daging hari2
<susah_sebut> sampai aku x lalau makan
<susah_sebut> *lalu
<PencintaKucing> hang dok kelantan kan ?
<ejat> fairuz: 
<PencintaKucing> eh, ada bos besau :P
<ejat> tgh dok trying to revamp ubuntu.com.my
<susah_sebut> comey la bos
<susah_sebut> dah skodeng
<susah_sebut> baru cun
<susah_sebut> :)
<PencintaKucing> :D
<PencintaKucing> Global Jam nanti nak wat hackaton ke ?
<PencintaKucing> nak fokus pada apa eh ?
<susah_sebut> x pasti le PencintaKucing 
 * PencintaKucing baru lepas hackaton HTML5 semalam ngan bebudak opis.. pening pala wat HTML5.. :(
<susah_sebut> ku setakat guna ubuntu tau la
<susah_sebut> hah, flash abandon linux - lepas ni sume html 5 ke dalam linux?
<PencintaKucing> tak pasti la..
<PencintaKucing> tak brani nak cakap.. takot org flash marah :P
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> ada orang flash ke dalam ni?
<susah_sebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> aku pon tak pandai web programming..
<PencintaKucing> semalam pon dipaksa join bebudak opis yg mostly programmer..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhu..
<PencintaKucing> susah_sebut, kot2 ada yg gile flash, kena marah lak kalo cakap html5 bakal bunuh flash..
<PencintaKucing> banyak debates kat net pasal ni..
<susah_sebut> ooo ye
<PencintaKucing> aku sembang ngan memember programmer pasal html5.. ramai yg suka la..
<PencintaKucing> depa kata senang itu la ini la.. yg aku dok pokerface..
<susah_sebut> tapi dengan pengumuman flash abandon linux tu macamana pulak. 
<PencintaKucing> hahahahahaha..
<susah_sebut> tak sempat html5 nak bunuh flash - flash bunuh diri dia sendiri dalam linux :p
<PencintaKucing> kat mana eh pengumuman tu ? ada link tak ?
<susah_sebut> jap aku tengok semalm tapi belum baca pun :p
<susah_sebut> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2MDc
<PencintaKucing> okay, thanks.. baca jap..
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<PencintaKucing> owh, pasal pepper nih..
<fairuz_> :D
<PencintaKucing> hello fairuz 
<susah_sebut> hello fairuz
<PencintaKucing> tapi still sapot kat chrome..
<PencintaKucing> google yg maintain..
<susah_sebut> ejat,  cari ko tu
<PencintaKucing> ni kira cam pakatan nak bunuh firefox dalam linux kot ? :P
<susah_sebut> cepatnya ko baca PencintaKucing 
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: psl ppa semlm kot
<fairuz_> aku upload 2 ppa semlm keke
<fairuz_> cuba2
<susah_sebut> atau pasal revamp ubuntu.com.my
<PencintaKucing> aku sieve thru je..
<PencintaKucing> tak baca details sebab dah penah baca aritu cuma tak brapa ingat..
<susah_sebut> patut laaa
<susah_sebut> baru nak kata kalah boot time pc aku lajunya ko baca XD
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> bila tengok ayat flash google yg akan mantain, terus aku teringat pepper..
<PencintaKucing> bila baca skit lagi, dah nampak pasal PPAPI a.k.a pepper tu..
<PencintaKucing> so, dah ingat balik la..
<PencintaKucing> hehehehe..
<susah_sebut> As far as Windows and Mac OS X users, Adobe says, "Flash Player will continue to support browsers using non-”Pepper” plugin APIs on platforms other than Linux."
<susah_sebut> yang ni jahat je bunyik.
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<PencintaKucing> "Adobe Flash going forward on Linux will just be coming through Chrome/Chromium for future updates"
<PencintaKucing> sakit gak nih..
<PencintaKucing> sebab aku suka musang..
<fairuz_> cerita pasal ape susah_sebut & PencintaKucing
<PencintaKucing> adeh..
<PencintaKucing> fairuz_, pasal flash kat linux..
<fairuz_> kata pencinta kucing, mane boleh kawan ngan musang
<fairuz_> :D
<PencintaKucing> flash akan kekal 11.2 je..
<PencintaKucing> kalo nak yg latest, kena guna chrome sebab dah implement terus dalam chrome..
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
 * PencintaKucing mesra alam..
<susah_sebut> +1 fairuz
<susah_sebut> musang ngan kucing sure gado
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> nnt sumer dah tak pakai flash kot keke ada html5 tu boleh ganti flash, tak ke?
<fairuz_> ke aku noob
 * fairuz_ noob
<fairuz_> macam youtube skang kan dia ganti flash player ngan html5 player
<PencintaKucing> dah ganti 100% ke ?
<susah_sebut> youtube suda tukar?
<PencintaKucing> baru testing2 kan ?
<PencintaKucing> kita bleh pilih rasanya nak guna flash atau html5.. ke bukan ?
<ejat> fairuz: 
<susah_sebut> macamana nak test kat youtube?
<ejat> tlg check drupal ade module fetch rss x ? 
<ejat> feed rss
<fairuz_> blum 100% lagi
<fairuz_> ikut browser support ke tak
<fairuz_> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<fairuz_> tapi mcm byk company besar dah beralih pada html5
<fairuz_> so maybe diorang dah nampak flash nak mati?
<PencintaKucing> fairuz_, susah_sebut, ce tengok ni.. sapa kata kucing ngan musang takleh kawan..
<fairuz_> aku pun tak tau
<PencintaKucing> https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/a6.sphotos.ak/hphotos-ak-ash4/402623_10151340571505022_14696440021_22992750_950856847_n.jpg
<fairuz_> bukan adobe pun nak pakai html5 ke
<fairuz_> ejat: ok
<ejat> i nye plan 
<ejat> feed form planet 
<ejat> so content akan keep up2date base on user/members blog post
<fairuz_> nice jugak idea tu
<fairuz_> takyah susah2 pikir nak update sgt nnt
<susah_sebut> PencintaKucing, kucing tu nak cakar musnang tp x dapat. ko tengok la muka dia geram je tu
<PencintaKucing> susah_sebut, cakap byk tamau.. pizza aku dah sampai.. hahahahaha..
<fairuz_> uih makan piza
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<PencintaKucing> lunch..
<ejat> fairuz: http://drupal.org/node/774852
<ejat> fairuz: login pakai lp dulu 
<ejat> then i will change your privillege
<ejat> kat website ubuntu.com.my
<fairuz_> ejat ok
<ejat> dah ? 
<susah_sebut> bye guys
<susah_sebut> siap2 ke ipoh pulok
<susah_sebut> :)
<fairuz_> ejat: dah login
<fairuz_> ejat: so nanti content yg kat planet akan ada kat ubuntu.com.my? tak kira duplicate?
<ejat> so call duplicate
<ejat> or u have any better idea ?
<ejat> sbb user login dieorang bukan nak create post dalam tu pun kan ? 
<ejat> http://ubuntu.org.au/
<fairuz_> bagi aku, the concept yang pakai sekarang tu quite ok, but tu la, kena ada orang yg kean maintain ubuntu.com.my untuk post event
<fairuz_> planet tu memang tak payah usik dari segi content sebab dia amik feed dari blog users
<ejat> fairuz: APO username ek 
<ejat> fairuz: +1
<ejat> so sapo yg nak bost ? 
<ejat> try refresh main page :)
<fairuz_> yup dah ada menu feed aggregator
<_123_> erm
<_321_> pencintakucing?
<_321_> ??
<_321_> ubuntu nie perna kena sekat virus tak?
<PencintaKucing> ye saya..
<PencintaKucing> kena sekat virus ?
<PencintaKucing> tak paham la.
<_321_> tak what i mean ubuntu nie system die kebal ker tak kebal?
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<PencintaKucing> tak kebal..
<PencintaKucing> takde system yg kebal.. hehehe..
<_321_> as far as i know virus/trojan/backdoor/malware ni written in c++
<_321_> selalukena kat windows jerx
<PencintaKucing> mostly c/c++ with asm la..
<PencintaKucing> konsep dia camni tau..
<PencintaKucing> virus.. mesti la ada org yg buat virus tu, betol ? okay..
<_321_> laugh out loud..
<PencintaKucing> kalo _321_ jadi pembuat virus, apa tujuan _321_  ?
<PencintaKucing> nak simpan dalam pc sniri ?
<PencintaKucing> ke nak spread bagi org lain infected ?
<ejat> http://bit.ly/zWV8f2
<_321_> okie
<_321_> itu saya setuju
<_321_> lagi satu apesal jarang saya dengar penggunaaan anti virus dlm sistem linux nie
<PencintaKucing> jap la.. citer tak abis lagi ni..
<PencintaKucing> menyampok! rotan mau ?
<_321_> laugh out loud..
<_321_> okie
<PencintaKucing> bila kita wat virus, tujuan kita nak bagi org lain terkena virus tu kan..
<_321_> tp whatis the benefit of creating the virus for instance eh ?
<_321_> if just making it without getting any $$ it must be wasted 
<PencintaKucing> so, dulu2, tak ramai org guna linux berbanding windows + windows banyak vulnerabilities..
<PencintaKucing> so, virus creator ni buat la virus utk windows sebab prospect utk infected tu ramai..
<PencintaKucing> banyak sebab bro..
<PencintaKucing> duit, dendam, suka2..
<PencintaKucing> amik contoh pembunuh..
<PencintaKucing> sebab apa bunuh org ?
<PencintaKucing> wang - assasin
<PencintaKucing> dendam - dendam la. hehe..
<PencintaKucing> suka2 - psycho :P
<_321_> so i knwo they are targeting for the multi billion company then in the other hand they wil provide a solutions 
<_321_> they knwo when the user will get them
<PencintaKucing> yup.. there's a rumours about multi billion antivirus company, making the virus themselves, spread it and then comes out with their products..
<_321_> okie
<PencintaKucing> but, most of the time, virus maker just suka2 create those virus or maybe sebab dendam..
<_321_> lawak aah u nie ..
<_321_> laugh out loud
<PencintaKucing> penah dengar tak virus ILoveYou ?
<_321_> u ader dendam ngan aku tak?
<PencintaKucing> kalo tak silap, dia buat virus ILoveYou tu sebab kecewa ngan awek dia kot..
<_321_> perna dengar
<PencintaKucing> so, dia bengang, buat virus and spread..
<PencintaKucing> mungkin tujuan asal just nak target awek dia, tapi dah spreads sampai satu dunia..
<_321_> selain tu ader lg virus yangbaru ker?
<PencintaKucing> tak pasti la.. dah lama tak kena virus :P
<_321_> okie
<PencintaKucing> dekat linux, setahu aku la, susah virus nak attack sebab security dia kuat..
<_321_> iyelah kalau kena virus pun ubuntu bukan dia boleh makan
<PencintaKucing> contohnya Ubuntu, semua user just bleh kaco file2 yg berkaitan system using sudo..
<PencintaKucing> so, mesti ada human interaction utk guna sudo tu.. virus susah la nak wat keja..
<PencintaKucing> takkan virus tu nak ckp "abg2.. saya ni virus.. saya nak rosakkan filesystem.. abg tolong sudo kan saya bleh tak?"
<PencintaKucing> hahahahahahaha..
<_321_> server /shell / utk linux mcm freebsd n netbsd semua tu ubuntu kan
<PencintaKucing> ubuntu = linux..
<PencintaKucing> *bsd != linux..
<_321_> mcmana virus nak spread..
<_321_> confirm tak boleh
<PencintaKucing> boleh kot.. tapi tatau la camana..
 * PencintaKucing tak sampai tahap buat virus :P
<_321_> ku ade kuching?
<_321_> tu nick tu ..
<_321_> *kau ade kuching?
<PencintaKucing> kucing ?
<PencintaKucing> banyak..
<PencintaKucing> lebih 20 ekor..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<_321_> aku ade seekor kucing nick name die tikko
<_321_> u kalau u buat virus ..memang meletup..
<_321_> laugh out loud..
<_321_> ni kat office ker?
<PencintaKucing> tak reti programming la bro.. hehehe..
<PencintaKucing> tak.. arini saturday la.. cutiii..
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<_321_> dlm netwroking pun boleh kena infect ape
<_321_> laugh out loud..
<_321_> same aku pun cuti gak
<_321_> aku kerja kat sg..
<PencintaKucing> sg ? singapore ?
<PencintaKucing> wah.. gaji mahal tuuu..
<PencintaKucing> 1SGD = 2.6MYR kan ?
<_321_> ya
<_321_> u gune maxis ?..
<_321_> tinggal dekat petaling jaya?
<_321_> betul ker tak betul?
<_321_> 2.8 dah skrg
<PencintaKucing> camna tau ?
<fairuz_> tenet buat hal plak
<_321_> tp kadang kadang broke jugak
<_321_> laugh out loud
<PencintaKucing> ni mesti hacker ni..
<_321_> saya keje ngan member run hosting company and pc repair sendiri..
<PencintaKucing> bahaya ni!
<_321_> kawan akulah hacker
<_321_> die boleh buat civil defence punya office downstream
<_321_> brute forve org punyapassword pun boleh
<_321_> laugh out loud
<_321_> sebe right back
<_321_> *be
<fairuz_> _321_: tak penat ke tulis laugh out loud tu :D  pakai lol lg pendek keke
<PencintaKucing> jangan hack aku lak!
<PencintaKucing> ni dah siap tau aku guna maxis, dok pj nih, bahaya ni..
<PencintaKucing> dah hack aku la ni..
<ejat> inetnum:        113.210.128.0 - 113.210.255.255
<ejat> netname:        MAXISNET-HSDPA
<fairuz_> :)
<PencintaKucing> :P
<darknite> Assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_> darknite: wsalam
<darknite> sunyi saje
<fairuz_> tadi tak sunyi :)
<darknite> oo...xpe2
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<Fakrul> :)
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> wb hotfloppy
<ak47suk1> yosh
<hotfloppy> tenkiu :)
<fairuz_> yosh ak47suk1 :)
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz
 * _321_ Away [ Working ] [ P: Off ] [ L: Off ]|
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<biborn> _123_
<biborn> hotfloppy here?
<biborn> mana MrPen?
<Bacta> What does Bukka mean?
<Bacta> And Kelular?
<fairuz_> Bacta: where do you get those words?
<Bacta> Last time I flew with Air Asia X
<fairuz_> No idea. Is it Malay language?
<Bacta> Don't know
<fairuz_> maybe you mean "buka" which means open
<fairuz_> and "keluar" which means exit or out
<Bacta> Ah ok
<Bacta> That explains it
<Bacta> Is it Malay?
<fairuz_> yes
<Bacta> Thank you
<fairuz_> np
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-26
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> meng
<susahsebut> hi all
<susahsebut> sudo apt-get upgrade
<susahsebut> adui
<susahsebut> salah port pulak
<susahsebut> ekekeke
 * hotfloppy excited nak meeting.. kol 2PM dah masuk.. hahahahahahahahahaha..
<susahsebut> lol
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing: malam la meeting
<susahsebut> kul 9
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<PencintaKucing> tahu..
<susahsebut> aku tengah tunggu yang lain2 online ni untuk confirmkan jadi tak kul 9 malam ni meeting
<PencintaKucing> aku baru bangun tido actually.. pastu sedar dunia dah separuh ari.. :P
<susahsebut> dah le aku stucked kat gerik ni
<PencintaKucing> kat gerik ?
<PencintaKucing> apsal ?
<PencintaKucing> buat jalan ?
<susahsebut> breakdown
<susahsebut> bengkel tutup sume
<PencintaKucing> adeh.. sakit tu..
<susahsebut> esok baru boley cari bengkel
<PencintaKucing> arini ahad maa..
<susahsebut> itu la pasal
<PencintaKucing> hang nak kemana tu ?
<susahsebut> balik kelate dari ipoh
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<PencintaKucing> balik mana ? kb ?
<susahsebut> ha ah balik kb
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<susahsebut> ko nak tolong hantar aku ke?
<susahsebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> lalu ikot tanah merah ar..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhu..
<susahsebut> lalu rantau panjang best sket
<susahsebut> awek ramai
<susahsebut> ngiahahahaha
<PencintaKucing> hahahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> lama dah aku tak balik kelantan..
<susahsebut> eh
<susahsebut> ko asal kelate ke?
<susahsebut> mana?
<PencintaKucing> teringat ayam golek hijau kat bukit bunga..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<susahsebut> bukit bunga - aku kena saman roadtax mati =.=
<PencintaKucing> ayah aku org kelantan.. machang..
<susahsebut> ooooo ore mache
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<PencintaKucing> kampung aku betol kat trafic light tu..
<PencintaKucing> kalo datang dari jeli, straight je menghala ke machang, jumpa simpang 4 trafic light..
<PencintaKucing> kat situ la kg aku..
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> dari jeli aku x penah ke machang
<susahsebut> biasa lalu machang dari KB
<susahsebut> time ke kl la
<susahsebut> lalu guamusang
<PencintaKucing> kalo dari kb, hang akan sampai kat trafic light tu jugak..
<PencintaKucing> terus ke pekan machang, kanan ke jeli, kiri ke pasir putih..
<susahsebut> aaa
<susahsebut> dah dapat
<susahsebut> kiri tu tembus dekat BHP kan?
<susahsebut> lalu melor
<susahsebut> kan3?
<PencintaKucing> tak pasti la..
<PencintaKucing> lama dah tak balik..
<susahsebut> erk
<PencintaKucing> aku just ingat camna nak sampai kg je :P
<susahsebut> adui beriya2 aku tulis ni
<susahsebut> lol
<susahsebut> tapi aku biasa lalu situ
<susahsebut> dari simpang tu ke psjr putih dalam 1-2km je
<PencintaKucing> a'ah.. dekat sangat2..
<PencintaKucing> teringat ada satu tempat kelah kat situ..
<PencintaKucing> apa tah nama tempat tu..
<susahsebut> trafic light tu ada balai polis kan?
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<PencintaKucing> a'ah.. balai polis..
<PencintaKucing> dekat ngan sekolah menengah tu..
<susahsebut> ketereh la nama tempat tu
<susahsebut> tanya fairuz 
<susahsebut> mesti dia +1 kat aku
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<PencintaKucing> ketereh ?
<PencintaKucing> tah.. dari kecik lagi aku diprovok dengan machang..
<PencintaKucing> taman riong, machang..
<PencintaKucing> :P
<susahsebut> habis tu xde sedara mara lagi ke kat sini?
<susahsebut> balik kelate roger2 la kita lepak minum2 petang ke malam ke
<susahsebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> ada la..
<PencintaKucing> aku rasa tak balik dah kot :P
<PencintaKucing> --- dah jadi - -
<PencintaKucing> paham tak ?
<PencintaKucing> hehehehehe..
<susahsebut> x paham =.=
<PencintaKucing> anggap ini adalah tali -> ---
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> paham dah
<PencintaKucing> :)
<susahsebut> sabar je la PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> takpa la.. benda dah lama..
<susahsebut> bahagian masing2
<susahsebut> yang penting survival mesti diteruskan
<PencintaKucing> tapi kalo ada chance, mmg aku nak pi lagi.. lepak2 sana..
<susahsebut> :)
<susahsebut> sila2
<susahsebut> kalau nak turun roger je
<PencintaKucing> nanti la, pas kawin honeymoon kat sana ke..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<susahsebut> adeh dengan bini susah la nak lepak
<susahsebut> wakakaka
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> aku tadak masalah kalo nak bawak bini lepak..
<susahsebut> segan der
<susahsebut> aku ni penyegan orang nyer
<susahsebut> wakakaka
<PencintaKucing> hahahahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> hang bawak la bini hang :P
<susahsebut> jaaaauuuuuhhhhhh.... XD
<susahsebut> berbelit pulak otak time demam ni nak buat minit mesyuarat
<susahsebut> pusing2 ayat aku tulis
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> perlukan bantuan ke ?
<susahsebut> buat masa ni boleh lagi kot. 
<PencintaKucing> good2..
<PencintaKucing> kalo perlukan bantuan, bgtau la..
<susahsebut> nice. 
<susahsebut> hari ni cuti eh PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> a'ah.. cuti..
<PencintaKucing> tapi wat keja gak..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhu..
<PencintaKucing> keja opis bleh ar cuti sabtu ahad :P
<susahsebut> wat keje dari rumah la ni ye
<susahsebut> ping fairuz sat
<susahsebut> ping pong fairuz 
<susahsebut> fairuz_: 
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<susahsebut> nak confirmkan dengan dia ni betul ke dia nak donate rm100 untuk webcam tuh
<susahsebut> kalau betul then x perlu lagi kot nak buat donations
<susahsebut> so takyah le paublish 
<susahsebut> *publish 
<PencintaKucing> try tanya direct kat fb..
<PencintaKucing> aku pon kadang2 tak perasan msg2 selain dari fb..
<PencintaKucing> hehehehe.
<susahsebut> ooo kejap
<susahsebut> online ke dating dia tu ahad kan hari ni
<susahsebut> :p
<Fakrul> Salam
<Fakrul> :)
<susahsebut> wslm Fakrul 
<susahsebut> :)
<susahsebut> macam x pernah nampak nick Fakrul ni
<Fakrul> nak tanya
<susahsebut> id apa kat fb?
<Fakrul> skang masuk sini pkai http://www.ubuntu.com.my/irc/
<Fakrul> nak terus pkai ubuntu macam ne?
<Fakrul> Mohd Fakrul Baisuddin -->fb
<Fakrul> Baru minggu ni masuk irc ni
<Fakrul> tak pandai lagi :(
 * Fakrul low profile :P
<Fakrul> install xchat ke?
<susahsebut> xchat boleh
<susahsebut> irssi (terminal) boleh < kredit apogee yang tunjuk kat aku
<susahsebut> 3 ni je aku penah test
<susahsebut> setau aku ada banyak lagi pilihan 
<susahsebut> serach je kat USC irc client
<susahsebut> *search
<PencintaKucing> pakai pidgin pon boleh..
<Fakrul> kat xchat : nick name & user name tu sama je ke?
<Fakrul> network nak pilih pe?
<Fakrul> baru install xchat 
<PencintaKucing> Freenode
<PencintaKucing> guna network freenode..
<susahsebut> +1 PencintaKucing 
<susahsebut> sambung dulu dengan freenode
<susahsebut> nanti dah sambung ada keluar popup window untuk join channel
<Fakrul_> alhamdulillah dah masuk
<Fakrul_> terima kasih
<Fakrul_> ada 2 fakrul dah.. hehe
<PencintaKucing> register la nickname tu..
<PencintaKucing> /ns register PASSWORD EMAIL@ANDA.COM
<susahsebut> aku x nampak
<susahsebut> nak kena scroll up
<PencintaKucing> scroll up apa susahsebut ?
<susahsebut> aku guna irssi
<susahsebut> nak tengok sape yang online kena scroll up
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<susahsebut> list yang online tu pun x up to date
<PencintaKucing> hacker je guna irssi :P
<susahsebut> lol
<susahsebut> buat malu je 
<PencintaKucing> ada je plugin/addon utk paparkan uptodate punya nicklist..
<PencintaKucing> cuba cari..
<PencintaKucing> aku penah guna dulu..
<susahsebut> aku nak install xchat tapi tengah update n upgrade
<susahsebut> kat tenggiling ni
<PencintaKucing> hang guna YES bb ke ?
<susahsebut> soalan pada siapa tu kucing?
<PencintaKucing> kat hang la..
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<susahsebut> jap aku cek
<susahsebut> buke
<susahsebut> streamyx
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<PencintaKucing> streamyx sapa ?
<PencintaKucing> bukan hang diperantauan ke ?
<PencintaKucing> hehehehe..
<susahsebut> hotel tempat aku lepak ni le
<susahsebut> rm50 je
<susahsebut> claim
<susahsebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<PencintaKucing> wifi hotel..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhu..
<PencintaKucing> ingatkan guna mobile broadband..
<susahsebut> YES rasanya xde lagi kat gerik ni
<susahsebut> celcom pun selalu putus2 kalau broadband
<susahsebut> pengalaman meeting bulan 2
<susahsebut> asyik tercampak keluar je
<susahsebut> eh, meeting bulan 1
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> siap update 
<susahsebut> install xchat jap
<wisevoyager> Assalamo alaykom wkh kengkawan sumer.....:-D
<susahsebut> errr
<susahsebut> USC xde kat tenggiling aku?
<susahsebut> apa command indtall xchat?
<susahsebut> wslm wisevoyager 
<wisevoyager> hehe..
<wisevoyager> ape cer tu?
<PencintaKucing> waalaikumsalam..
<PencintaKucing> "aptitude install xchat" je la..
<wisevoyager> aku ada lama X msuk channel, bz
<susahsebut> aptitude xde dah start 11.04 kot
<wisevoyager> kat FB dah mantop skrg ramai da members ubuntu malaysia locoteam
<susahsebut> apt-get semata
<susahsebut> wisevoyager: id sama ke kat fb?
<wisevoyager> sudo apt-get irssi
<wisevoyager> sowi, sudo apt-get install irssi
<susahsebut> sekarang guna irssi wisevoyager 
<wisevoyager> X lah, pidgin
<wisevoyager> :P
<susah_sebut> bukan, aku yang guna irssi
<susah_sebut> hehe
<wisevoyager> penah gak guna sblm nie
<PencintaKucing> aptitude dah takde ???
<PencintaKucing> oh noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wisevoyager> susahsebut, k0 kt mne ni?
<susah_sebut> gerik 
<wisevoyager> erm., teman kt s'wan pk
<susah_sebut> ko area sini ka wisevoyager 
<susah_sebut> oh jauh sungguh sitiawan itu
<wisevoyager> s'wan prk, skali ngn fzlamn
<PencintaKucing> deme sitiawan ke wisevoyager ?
<susah_sebut> mana fzlamn
<PencintaKucing> awok dulu dok kat lumut ngan manjung..
<susah_sebut> mancing tuna ke dia?
<wisevoyager> aku yg itro ubuntu 10.04 LTS kat fzlamn dulu....,
<PencintaKucing> wisevoyager, navy jugak ke ?
<wisevoyager> hahaha, bkn jerung laut (^^^)
 * PencintaKucing dah lama tak pi manjung.. rindu rasanya.. membesar kat sana dulu :D
<wisevoyager> kucing, bila mai manjung kontek teman eak.,
<PencintaKucing> insyaAllah :)
<PencintaKucing> wisevoyager, umur brapa ?
<susah_sebut> restart jap
<PencintaKucing> silap2 dok lepak skali pa dulu..
<wisevoyager> add aku kt FB, ameer ahmad (tulisan arab)
<PencintaKucing> hahahahaha..
<susahsebut> test
<wisevoyager> aku dah 17 thn dok manjung
<wisevoyager> test ape?
<PencintaKucing> sri manjung ke ?
<susahsebut> test lagi
<PencintaKucing> aku dok sri manjung dulu.. kat area2 hospital tu..
<PencintaKucing> fasa 2g..
<wisevoyager> um0? humm.... :(
<wisevoyager> 2G? tau sgt ler
<wisevoyager> makcik teman keje kt HSM
<PencintaKucing> aku muda agik..
<PencintaKucing> 21..
<susahsebut> test 
<PencintaKucing> ..beberapa tahun yg lepas la :P
 * PencintaKucing tampo susahsebut .. test menda weh ?
<susahsebut> aduh
<susahsebut> kena tampo
<susahsebut> aku tengah tukar color tulisan neh
<susahsebut> :p
<wisevoyager> tampo X best, pijak perut terus
<susahsebut> kejam =.=
<PencintaKucing> tukar color tulisan ? kat cenel tak nampak la..
<PencintaKucing> hang sorang je nampak..
<wisevoyager> tu normal
<susahsebut> meme la. masalahnya tulisan aku tak nampak tadi
<susahsebut> aku tulis aku takley baca
<susahsebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> guna xchat ?
<susahsebut> ha ah
<PencintaKucing> mesti hang tukar2 background color kan..
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<wisevoyager> pulok
<susahsebut> betullll
<susahsebut> nak kasi transparent :p
<PencintaKucing> aku ada gak try transparent.. tapi tak best sebab tak menyeluruh kan ?
<susahsebut> itu la
<susahsebut> windows dia color x cun
<PencintaKucing> nampak cacat :P
<wisevoyager> sape sini guna unity DE
 * PencintaKucing tunjuk susahsebut 
<susahsebut> saya
<wisevoyager> penah try cinnamon tak?
<PencintaKucing> aku berkira2 nak install ubuntu balik.. tapi pikir2 balik, tunggu 12.04 release la.. hehehe..
<wisevoyager> aku abru install tenggiling kat laptop bos 2 ari lepas.,
<susahsebut> kenapa dengan unity wisevoyager 
<PencintaKucing> camna nak install 12.04 eh ?
<PencintaKucing> ada iso dia ke ?
<PencintaKucing> atau kena upgrade dari 11.10 ?
<susahsebut> ada iso dia PencintaKucing 
<susahsebut> daily image
<PencintaKucing> owh.. ada eh ?
<PencintaKucing> camtu bleh ar try.. nak kena donlot la kat opis esok..
<wisevoyager> unity tu faveret aku kena dgn compiz tu yg aku b'kenan sgt
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
 * PencintaKucing menyalahgunakan kemudahan di opis.. jangan ikot.. :P
<susahsebut> xpe opis ko tu aku ada syer PencintaKucing 
<susahsebut> jadi jangan risau
<susahsebut> XD
<wisevoyager> kucing ko donlod iso file 12.04  better drp upgrade dr 11.10
<susahsebut> huhu aku dah dapat HUD
<susahsebut> jeng3
<wisevoyager> headupdisplay? mcm kat helmet pilot pulok
<wisevoyager> :P
<susahsebut> nak habis dah tisu hotel ni aku kerjakan
<susahsebut> gile ah
<susahsebut> klinik dengan farmasi ada 2
<PencintaKucing> huih?! tisu ? abis dikerjakan ?
<susahsebut> tapi sume tak bukak
<susahsebut> aku selsema ni
<PencintaKucing> fapfapfap ? :trollface:
<susahsebut> hilangkan perkara kotor di minda anda ya 
<susahsebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> hahahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> ini semua 9GAG punya asal.. otak aku dah dibrainwash oleh 9GAG..
<PencintaKucing> :P
<susahsebut> lama tak nampak :trollface:
<susahsebut> :p
 * PencintaKucing menjemput semua rakan-rakan untuk bersama-sama menikmati aiskrim Magnolia.
<susahsebut> aduh, makan je kije ko ni PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> hahahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> baru nak membesar mmg makan banyak :P
<wisevoyager> da 2 mgu X update desktop ni byk pulok nk kena donlod.,
<PencintaKucing> nak bertanya kepada anak2 tenggiling semua..
<PencintaKucing> purata update harian brapa MB ?
<susahsebut> *toleh kiri kanan cari anak tenggiling
<wisevoyager> 1st time update lbh kurang 300MB :(
<PencintaKucing> 1st tu standard ah..
<PencintaKucing> takpa, 1st time aku akan update kat opis..
<wisevoyager> ateh..,
<PencintaKucing> yg daily update yg aku nak tau.
<Fakrul> 1st install (semalam) lebih kurang 300mb, hari ini 96.6mb
 * Fakrul in 12.04 now
<susahsebut> +1 Fakrul 
<PencintaKucing> lagi ?
<PencintaKucing> aku nak tahu average..
<wisevoyager> aku X penah kira p[ulok
<PencintaKucing> agak2 la..
<PencintaKucing> mesti ada tulis sebelom update tu brapa size akan didonlot..
<wisevoyager> X sampai 100mb kot
<wisevoyager> daily
<Fakrul> erm, everyday ada uppdate kot. Sbb tu dia nama daily build. Jadi setiap hari tak tentu update berapa banyak.
<PencintaKucing> kira average 100mb la.. besar gak tu..
<Fakrul> sbb tu ramai tunggu yang final
<PencintaKucing> +1 Fakrul 
<PencintaKucing> cam aku la :P
<wisevoyager> aku da install 12.04 beta kat netbook makcik awal bln baru ni da X tau brapa lama X update tu.,
<wisevoyager> aku jugak yg nk kena update
<Fakrul> set je autoupdate :P
<wisevoyager> Fakrul, camne tu?
<Fakrul> jap nak tgk
<Fakrul> buka update manager, kat update manager tu, tekan setting kat bawah
<Fakrul> kat situ la nak seting :)
<wisevoyager> 0k, will do it later., :)
<Fakrul> When there are security update --> tukar kepada 'download and install immidiately'
<wisevoyager> Fakrul, makasih
<Fakrul> sama2
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ping susahsebut
<fairuz_> susahsebut: meh la try ppa aku keke
<fairuz_> wb ejat
<ejat> thanks
<fairuz_> ejat: meh la try package helloworld aku :D
<ejat> its ok .. thanks 
<ejat> :)
<wisevoyager> korang sumer guna server mane utk update?
<fairuz_> wisevoyager: main
<wisevoyager> 0k ke?
<wisevoyager> aku pakai jaist.jp
<wisevoyager> 0k ke idak?
 * PencintaKucing suka repo jepun.. laju..
<PencintaKucing> *mirror*
<ejat> ok jer .. ikut citarasa masing2 :P
<wisevoyager> ejat, ko slalu pakai yg mne
<ejat> us
<wisevoyager> 0wh..
<susahsebut> huhu terlelap lejap aku
<wisevoyager> susahsebut, da kenyang lolap pulok ko eak
<susahsebut> belum makan laaa
<susahsebut> fairuz, mana ppanye?
<fairuz_> ada dua tapi ppa lain2 keke
<fairuz_> https://launchpad.net/~wmfairuz-wanismail/+archive/ppa
<fairuz_> https://launchpad.net/~wmfairuz-wanismail/+archive/junk
<susahsebut> precise boleh ke?
<susahsebut> apa dia hello world ni fairuz 
<fairuz_> haha helloworld la
<fairuz_> kalau ko run, dia kuar helloworld je
<fairuz_> wakaka
<fairuz_> guide dia pakai app kqrguide tu, mcm kompleks kalau aku nak tulis artikel ke ape
<fairuz_> so aku buat balik pakai helloworld tu
<fairuz_> simple
<susahsebut> errr kqrguide tu untuk apa pulak?
<fairuz_> eh
<fairuz_> kqrcode
<susahsebut> eh salah tulis
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> tu aku tak tau app sapa, aku main package je ikut guide dia
<susahsebut> huh, susah jugak nak test
<susahsebut> apanya yang aku nak bagitau
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> ejat, malam ni jadi ke meeting lobal jam?
<susahsebut> *global
<fairuz_> aku build untuk oneiric tu, cuba ko try helloworld tu je tgk bleh run ke tak
<fairuz_> kqrcode tu takyah takpe, aku sendiri pun tak pernah run app dia haha
<susahsebut> panjangnya nama ppa
<fairuz_> username aku je pjg
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> nama ppa tu ppa je
<susahsebut> lol
<susahsebut> terkena kat aku semula
<susahsebut> lembab pulak update
<susahsebut> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/wmfairuz-wanismail/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<susahsebut> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/wmfairuz-wanismail/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<susahsebut> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/wmfairuz-wanismail/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<susahsebut> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<fairuz_> susahsebut: yeahhh dah agak dah
<susahsebut> aduh
<susahsebut> dah agak pulak
<susahsebut> sebab tenggiling eh?
<fairuz_> keke aa
<fairuz_> kena menuntut ilmu lagi
<susahsebut> maksudnya?
<susahsebut> kat tenggiling jadi macam tu ke atau ppa tu yang ada masalah
<fairuz_> untuk build untuk kucing ngan tenggiling
<fairuz_> aku mmg build untuk kucing tu
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> nak kena boot kucing la kalau nak test
<fairuz_> oo takpe
<fairuz_> takyah susah2
<fairuz_> aku bleh test kat netbook aku jap lg
<susahsebut> wb ejat 
<fairuz_> susahsebut: kat mana tu
<ejat> insya allah .. 
<ejat> tp tatau la sempat ke x
<ejat> sbb time tu tgh tgk Act of Valoor
<susahsebut> fairuz_, kat gerik, ejat apa dia act of valoor tu. actually 9:30pm. cocobi wb
<susahsebut> sedang meneliti https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<ejat> movie :)
<susahsebut> panggung ka?
<susahsebut> ooo baru nampak post ejat kat fb :)
 * PencintaKucing nak layan Final Fantasy.. huhuhu..
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing, hang dah go through ke link tu
<PencintaKucing> link mana ?
<PencintaKucing> global jam tu ke ?
<PencintaKucing> belom :P
<susahsebut> ha ah
<ejat> x kan nak buat semua skali ? huhu 
<ejat> :)
<susahsebut> x sempat 
<susahsebut> yang ada tu pun rasanya terbuat ke
<ejat> seharian boleh kut bagi2 ..tp kalau sape nak buat upgrade 
<ejat> tu boleh jerk 
<susahsebut> yang nampak macam boleh
<susahsebut> testing upgrade translation
<susahsebut> dan others
<ejat> :)
<susahsebut> tapi yang others tu kat sini je ada tulis http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<susahsebut> Other - other types of contribution such as marketing, packaging, advocacy etc. 
<susahsebut> errr.... advocacy tu apa ye dalam bahasa melayunya?
<ejat> advocate
<ejat> hmm ... 
<susahsebut> Gtrans bagi kat aku - peguam bela. 
<susahsebut> ekeke
<susahsebut> actually aku sedang siapkan info tentang jam kat wiki supaya meeting nanti tak drag lama sangat. kalau sume yang nak join meeting dah dapat baca awal2
<susahsebut> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_semasa#Akan_datang
<susahsebut> tapi belum siap kot
<susahsebut> nak masukkan key point je
<ak47suk1> yosh
<susahsebut> macam apa yang perlu, dan sikit info berkaitan
<susahsebut> wb ak47suk1 
<susahsebut> advocacy apa maksud dia dalam melayunya ak47suk1 
<susahsebut> ping fairuz PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> advocacy = Public support for or recommendation of a particular cause or policy.
<susahsebut> oooo... supporrt for ubuntu la ni eh. 
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing, kalau nak bantu kat wiki
<susahsebut> kita amek sorang sikit
<susahsebut> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_semasa#Akan_datang
<susahsebut> attach info tentang setiap tema jam
<susahsebut> seupaya malam ni bincang tak le blur masing2
<susahsebut> aku kelaparan ni
<susahsebut> nak cari makan jap
<susahsebut> siap cari makan kang aku mneghadap lagi
<susahsebut> sapa kat gerik jom layan makan. 
<susahsebut> :p
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<Fakrul> wslm wbt
<darknite> fakrul
<Fakrul> ye
<darknite> blh kenal?
 * Fakrul newbie je ^^
<darknite> aku nie pun newbie
<mfauzirahman> ping ejat
<ejat> pong
<ejat> nak kuar dah :p
<ejat> mfauzirahman: anything ? 
<mfauzirahman> tuntut ilmu printscreen
<ejat> snap pakai camera jerk la 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> aku leh printscreen tu sbb dalam vm :)
<ejat> kes kes kes
<mfauzirahman> ooooo....tue ilmunye...hehehe
<ejat> benda yang berkaitan boot or before login .. slalu org pakai camera phone / camera jer
<ejat> nak plak kalau kernel terfakap waktu boot
<mfauzirahman> oooo...xpe laa kalu mcmtuss
<darknite> tapi ada camera phone x cantek gambarnya abg ejat
<mfauzirahman> yg login wallpaper tue mmg base kat kite nyer wallpaper kan?
<ejat> darknite: correct
<ejat> mfauzirahman: yups
<darknite> so abg ejat ada suggestion x camera phone ape yg sesuai utk buat printscreen?
<mfauzirahman> tue yg best tue...aku nyer family wallpaper pun kuar time login
<ejat> :)
<darknite> abg ejat sihat?
<fairuz_> ejat kluar tu tak salah aku
<darknite> oo
<darknite> hai meng
<Fakrul> wb susahsebut 
<susahsebut> thanks Fakrul 
<susahsebut> reboot jap tadi
<susahsebut> satu unity keyboard shortcut dah tak boleh guna kat tenggiling ni lepas update petang tadi
<susahsebut> ctrl+alt+cursor untuk move between workspace
<Fakrul> kalo tekan ctrl+alt+cursor tu, cursor kena letak kat mana?
<susahsebut> keyboard cursor (up,down,left right) bukan mouse cursor. 
<susahsebut> sama ke?
<Fakrul> a'ah, tak boleh la
<susahsebut> boleh panggil cursor ke yang kat keyboard tu?
<susahsebut> mandai je aku ni ek
<susahsebut> :p
<Fakrul> kalo drag window ke kiri or kanan jadi window snap je,tak tukar workspace
<darknite> tu bug ke ape?
<Fakrul> lagi satu, skang ni unity launcher tak autohide kalo firefox fullscreen
<Fakrul> lepas install ccsm
<Fakrul> ntah, tak tau la bug or pe
<susahsebut> ooo aku x install ccsm pulak
<darknite> bkn ape..kalau bug...kene report kat developer kan
<Fakrul> bug untuk unity launcher ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/929167
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 929167 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 unstable: Left-side launch panel has stopped auto-hiding" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Fakrul> mcm ne nak report :P
<Fakrul> nak out dah
<darknite> out ape lak
<Fakrul> tak tau le sempat ke tak meeting malam ni
<Fakrul> ades
<Fakrul> makan beb, lapo. haha
<susahsebut> join tak Fakrul 
<susahsebut> jam nanti
<Fakrul> jam tak kot
<Fakrul> keje
<Fakrul> sedey jugak
<darknite> kurang paham
<darknite> malam nie ada meeting ke?
<Fakrul> a'ah, mlm ni ada meeting untuk bincang sal ubuntu jem
<Fakrul> 9.30mlm
<darknite> xpasti la kalau2 aku blh join x malam nie
<Fakrul> bye all
<Fakrul> sayonara
<darknite> sayonara
<fairuz_> huu sedap tido
<fairuz_> .
<Kaibathelegacy> Testing :P
<susahsebut> wb deensokmo 
<deensokmo> ye wb
<susahsebut> kat rumah ke bro?
<susahsebut> aku ada hantar link kat fb pm
<deensokmo> kat umah..
<deensokmo> jap.. bukak fb.. tgh layan karenah anak2..
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susahsebut> wslm
<susahsebut> tajul post kat fb dia lewat sket. wmek adik kat bus stand
<darknite> sape jadi chairman meeting mlm nie?
<susahsebut> not sure sape
<darknite> saya cadangkan susahsebut jadi chairman
<darknite> haha
<darknite> ping mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> Assalamualaikum semua...salam sejahtera semua..
<mfauzirahman> darknite : fb name apa...akunyer abah agharr fauzi
<darknite> taw
<darknite> aku dah delete fb la abg
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt mfauzirahman
<mfauzirahman> o_o...naper?
<darknite> bagi darknite,rasanya melalaikan
<Fakrul> salam
<susahsebut> Susah, the keyboard shortcut has been changed to Super + Shift + Arrow Keys to switch workspaces. You can change this to your old Ctrl + Alt + Arrow Keys by changing it in ccsm.
<susahsebut> hoho dah berubah rupanya unity keyboard shortcut
<darknite> salam fakrul
<susahsebut> wslm Fakrul 
<Fakrul> senak perut makan laju2. haha
<darknite> sbb nk kejar meeting malam nie erk/
<susahsebut> ekeke jangan tetiba muntah pulak sudah le Fakrul 
<darknite> tumpang tanye..ape agenda meeting malam nie?
<susahsebut> darknite, http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2499#p12277
 * Fakrul jadi pemerhati je dalam meeting bleh tak?
<susahsebut> sila2
<Fakrul> ^^
<Fakrul> wb deensokmo 
<darknite> tq susahsebut
<Fakrul> =.="
<darknite> darknite akan join sekali meeting malam nie
<susahsebut> kejap keluar kejap masuk deensokmo neh
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<kamarudin> dah mula lum ni..(deensokmo la ni)
<susahsebut> lom, tajul bagitau akan lewat sket sebab amek adik dia kat bus stand
<susahsebut> yang lain nampak masih belum muncul
<mfauzirahman> mulo daa...den join meeting sambil tgk bulaaa
<susahsebut> ping ak47suk1 
<kamarudin> pc 1 lagi tgh update.. ntah kat mana silap IRC kat situ tak boleh logout.. guna laptop ni..
<mfauzirahman> tajul liwaanyat
<susahsebut> ping PencintaKucing 
<susahsebut> bahaya ejaan tajul tuh
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<kamarudin> hu.huu.
 * PencintaKucing angkat tgn!
<darknite> hamba tumpang kuar sekejap
<susahsebut> cover ketiak tu PencintaKucing 
 * darknite minta izin kuar sebentar
<Fakrul> sila2
<PencintaKucing> takpa, suci dan murni..
<Fakrul> ^^
<susahsebut> :p
<Fakrul> nape setengah org kat sini ada simbol + kat nama?
<darknite> mode +v
<kamarudin> bukan simbol * ker
<susahsebut> terpaksa tunggu tajul kot ni sebab dia la yang tau details tentang tempat tu. 
<Fakrul> kat http://www.ubuntu.com.my/irc/ dia kuar simbol +
<kamarudin> sementara tunggu tu.. aku nak ajak bincang secara tak rasmi.. boleh ker
 * Fakrul guna ms skang ni, pinjam laptop untuk meeting
<susahsebut> sila2 kamarudin 
<mfauzirahman> tafaddal ya akhi
<Fakrul> sila2
<kamarudin> Ni berkenaan dgn baju rasmi Ubuntu-my
<Fakrul> memula bincang sal makan/jamuan tu. haha
<Fakrul> sal font ke kamarudin 
<Fakrul> ?
<kamarudin> anak buah semua dah setuju kolour hitam.. berdasarka keputusan meeting lepas.. pasal bos dah minta juga warna putih.. cmane
<mfauzirahman> goooalllllll
<mfauzirahman> hehehehe
<kamarudin> font tak der masalah..
<susahsebut> kalau boleh dibuat warna putih - maknanya tkde masalah untuk ko bro - proceed je la
<kamarudin> semua akan guna font Ubuntu.. jgn risau.. cuma gambar tu jer tak update lagi
<mfauzirahman> x bleh buat 2 2 ke..
<Fakrul> kalau putih tu buat 'on-demand' bleh kot?
<PencintaKucing> Fakrul, + bermakna voice.. @ bermakna operator
<PencintaKucing> kalo guna mIRC la.. :P
<kamarudin> jadi kita ada hitam-putih laa
<susahsebut> hitam putih - taik cicak 
<susahsebut> :p
<Fakrul> terima kasih kat PencintaKucing atas penerangan anda :)
<kamarudin> jadi tahi bila warna ni bergabung..
<Fakrul> tu kalo duk berkumpul ramai2 la
<kamarudin> huu..huu
<Fakrul> ^^
<susahsebut> XD
<susahsebut> bos tajul sudah sampai
<PencintaKucing> Fakrul, tambah skit.. kalo cenel dalam mode +m (mute), org yg ada sekurang2nya voice je boleh bercakap dalam cenel.. sebab tu dinamakan voice :D
<Fakrul> Baju putih belang oren smart jugak
<kamarudin> aku dah tanya kilang cetak baju tu.. warna.. dan font tak der masalah.. harga masih sama
<tajul> tgh mkn
 * PencintaKucing gemok.. putih nampak lagi gemok.. :(
<tajul> dh start lom ni?
<kamarudin> lum agi..
<Fakrul> kilang tu siap cetak baju la ye?
<kamarudin> kilang tu.. abg member aku.. so klau nak saiz 5XL pun dia boleh buat..
<mfauzirahman> oooo
<susahsebut> tajul, kami menunggu anda selaku pembawa berita gembira
 * Fakrul sedey takdapat join jem nanti
<kamarudin> mcm tahun lepas aku ada buat special utk akasuki..
<tajul> ooh
<susahsebut> ping ejat ak47suk1 
<tajul> mcm dituliskan dlm fb
<susahsebut> nak start eh ni. ok, mari kita tumpukan perhatian
<kamarudin> baik2..
<Fakrul> :)
<mfauzirahman> o_o
<susahsebut> tajul?
<kamarudin> tajul tgh makan kan?
<tajul> ya
<tajul> teruswkan
<susahsebut> hehe kitorang tunggu dia rupanya dia tunggu kita
<susahsebut> ok la
<susahsebut> aku bagi soalan dulu eh
<tajul> k
<susahsebut> apenye CTCP ping tu PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> kalo xchat depa ada notification, depa akan alert la..
<susahsebut> soalan 1 - masa yang diberikan oleh penyedia tempat pada kita
<PencintaKucing> so, alert semua la tu :P
<susahsebut> ooo +1 PencintaKucing 
<tajul> oo
<ak47suk1> i'm back. nilai hujan.ho3.
<tajul> kita decide 
<mfauzirahman> deensokmo ter disconnect plak
<susahsebut> wb ak4t
<tajul> masa unlimited
<susahsebut> kita dapat room kecik ke besar?
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> http://altfa.com.my/v2/training-centre/big-room.html
<kamarudin> muat 24 org kan?
<Fakrul> deensokmo = kamarudin 
<kamarudin> yup.. deensokmo
<susahsebut> http://altfa.com.my/v2/training-centre/small-room.html
<tajul> muat
<tajul> aku confirmkan blk
<tajul> dgn daus
<mfauzirahman> aku mungkin bleh singgah aje...bawak anak sekali kot
<tajul> bole
<susahsebut> ooo soalan tu hanya nak tau je - out of curiousity
<susahsebut> yang penting masa
<susahsebut> sebab unlimited
<susahsebut> jadinya event kita ni nak berapa lama?
<tajul> masa kita set skrg
<susahsebut> iya la
<susahsebut> berapa jam agaknya?
<kamarudin> ok.. masa..
<susahsebut> yang sesuai untuk semua
<PencintaKucing> apa agenda ?
<tajul> ko rasa?
<mfauzirahman> deensokmo...start laa
<PencintaKucing> tahu agenda baru tahu brapa lama..
<ak47suk1> hmm
<tajul> +1
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing, http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2499#p12277
<ak47suk1> kalau sapa yg mampu sampai sana pagi
<ak47suk1> datang la pagi
<susahsebut> mfauzirahman, dah start ni
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut, tahu.. tapi tak confirm lagi nak amik yg mana kan ?
<PencintaKucing> nak buat semua ke ?
<susahsebut> ok kalau macm tu kita pilih tema dulu?
<susahsebut> tak buat semua laaa
<tajul> ok
<kamarudin> oo..
<susahsebut> x terabis kang
<mfauzirahman> x perlu meetingology yek
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> buat 2 hari 2 malam ar.. 2-4..
<PencintaKucing> hahahahahaha..
<susahsebut> hehe mengaruk altfa punya boss
<kamarudin> 2 mlm erk.. takn 2 hari 2 mlm..
<susahsebut> sume dah tengok ke link untuk tema2 jam tu?
<ak47suk1> korang nak start hari apa?
<susahsebut> kalau belum kita amek masa kejap untuk view 
<susahsebut> baru leh pilih tema yang sesuai
<ak47suk1> aku tak tahu lagi dapat pegi ketak
<susahsebut> sebab ni 1st time pun kita buat
<ak47suk1> kemungkinan besar online je lahkot.
<susahsebut> ubuntu jam ialah pada 4hb
<susahsebut> 1 hari je
<tajul> camni
<tajul> kita bincang tajuk dulu, then baru kita tau nak wat berapa lama
<susahsebut> betul2
<tajul> susahsebut: cemana?
<susahsebut> +1 tajul 
<susahsebut> tajuk = tema
<Fakrul> +1
<tajul> sbm tu, kita lantik amir mesyuarat dulu
<tajul> supaya kita tak terkeluar dari mesyuarat
<PencintaKucing> aku berminat nak belajar pasal packaging..
<PencintaKucing> :D
<mfauzirahman> deensokmo
<tajul> ana syor brother deensokmo
<PencintaKucing> +1
<susahsebut> +1
<tajul> sbab dia paling tua
<darknite> ok
<deensokmo> eh.. naper aku lak
<tajul> aku paling muda 21
 * PencintaKucing 16
<abdrazak> ok le tu deensokmo
<darknite> sorry baru masuk balik...dah start ke?
 * abdrazak setuju
 * PencintaKucing paling junior..
<tajul> ok, bro deensokmo, carry on
<susahsebut> aku lagi muda 12 je
<deensokmo> Oh.. kira paling tua..
<mfauzirahman> agharr baru setahun lebih
<PencintaKucing> jangan la cakap paling tua..
<mfauzirahman> hahaha
<abdrazak> jgn le sebut paling tua..
<abdrazak> paling matured
<deensokmo> memang anak 5 org.. tapi muda lagi .. laa
<abdrazak> :)
<abdrazak> x gitu
<PencintaKucing> paling berpengalaman dan matured :P
<tajul> haha
<Fakrul> +1 abdrazak 
<tajul> udah2
<tajul> jalan wei, kang tak abis
<abdrazak> carry on
<tajul> kekeke
<deensokmo> buat udian la..
<susahsebut> +1 abdrazak 
<tajul> bro deensokmo, carry on
<Fakrul> ^^
<darknite> korang meeting ape nie?
<susahsebut> sebulat suara ni deensokmo 
<susahsebut> x yah undi dah
<darknite> dah start ke belum meeting
<tajul> kita dah undi tadi
<tajul> (hehe)
<tajul> nak stat ni darknite
<Fakrul> dah start darknite 
<tajul> bro deensokmo kita punya amir malam ni
<deensokmo> amir?
<susahsebut> silakan deensokmo 
<deensokmo> saper amir
<tajul> Amer : ketua
<darknite> tajul nk start..fakrul cakap dah start
<darknite> mana satu nie
 * Fakrul serahkan microfon pada deensokmo 
<susahsebut> ok, set aside pesky things 
<tajul> (sedang menunggu amer malam ni, deensokmo)
<deensokmo> tak der meetingology kan?
<susahsebut> focus pada deensokmo 
<mfauzirahman> pakai aje laa deensokmo
<susahsebut> x payah meetingology pun xpe kot
<tajul> yaya
<deensokmo> ok2..
<susahsebut> macam lambat je guna meetingology tu
<tajul> yg penting malam ni kita ble decide
<tajul> 1. Masa
<tajul> 2. Agenda global jam
<mfauzirahman> bukan senang nak vote ke?
<tajul> sebab nanti aku nak bawak ke daus plak
<deensokmo> susahsebut minta link tadi sekali lagi
<susahsebut> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2499#p12277
<susahsebut> siap
<deensokmo> OK... nak mula ni
<darknite> saya cadangkan utk adakan meetingology
<darknite> senang nk vote
<deensokmo> yg lain setuju ke pakai meetingology
<ak47suk1> +1 meetingology 
<tajul> +1 meetingology\
<susahsebut> silakan
<mfauzirahman> +1
<H-S> +1
<Fakrul> +1
<PencintaKucing> +1
<deensokmo> +1
<zam89> +1
<Fakrul> irc log mana nak on?
<deensokmo> #startmeeting Perancangan Global Jam 2012
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Feb 26 13:58:35 2012 UTC.  The chair is deensokmo. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Perancangan Global Jam 2012 Meeting | Current topic:
<Fakrul> mcm mana nak on?
<deensokmo> Selamat malam dan salam sejahtera..
<deensokmo> Assalamualaikum semua yg hadir pada mlm ini
<tajul> wslm
<susahsebut> wslm
<Fakrul> wslm wbt
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt
<zam89> wsalam
<abdrazak> wslm
<deensokmo> Yg berbahgian tuan ejat..
<tajul> ok, maaf mencelah..
<deensokmo> dan harap semua sekalian sihat..
<[K]ucin[G]> waalaikumsalam..
<deensokmo> Pertama sekali sya mint maaf jika lambat menaip.. tapi say akan cuba laju-laju
<tajul> kalau ada apa2 isu yg perlu ejat, kita 'petik' dia, dia akan alert, tapi dalam silent mode sbb tgh tgk wayang
<darknite> ok..teruskan
<deensokmo> Seperti yg kita sedia maklum.. Encik Daus telah bsetuju untuk menjadikan Alfa. sebagi tempat kita Global Jam
<darknite> ok
<deensokmo> Makluman ini kita perolahi drp en tajul..
<tajul> benar.
<deensokmo> Terima kasih kpd en tajul keran berusaha ke arah ini
<susahsebut> +1 tajul 
<tajul> jazakalah
<mfauzirahman> toce sifu
<deensokmo> Seterusnya..
<deensokmo> Kita mesti tentukan tarikh, biar official..
<tajul> maaf mencelah, kita dah decide 4hb kan?
<deensokmo> bagi cadangan tarikh..
<susahsebut> betul pada meeting yang lepas
<deensokmo> tak per biar jelas malam ini tarikh tersebut..
<tajul> sebab tuan pengerusi, kita tak boleh anjak, sebab tarikh tu je available
<mfauzirahman> +1 4hb
<deensokmo> 1 hari sahaj la kalau gitu betul?
<tajul> sebab 3hb ada CakePHP
<darknite> maaf mencelah 4hb march kan?
<deensokmo> #vote Global Jam akan diadakan pada 4 Feb 2012
<meetingology> Please vote on: Global Jam akan diadakan pada 4 Feb 2012
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<tajul> tempat yg sama
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<[K]ucin[G]> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from [K]ucin[G]
<H-S> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from H-S
<deensokmo> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Global Jam akan diadakan pada 4 Feb 2012
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<H-S> 4 feb ke 4 mac? pardon~~
<susahsebut> 4 Mac
<susahsebut> huhu aku pun x perasan
<susahsebut> +1 H-S 
<deensokmo> terim kasih keran mengesan kesilapan
<darknite> oo...sbb deensokmo cakap 4 feb
<[K]ucin[G]> +1 H-S .. typo..
<darknite> tu yg pelik
<tajul> adlilwafi, join sekali
<mfauzirahman> error noted...teruskan
<tajul> ok, carry on
<deensokmo> #info  Global Jam akan diadakan pada 4 March 2012
<deensokmo> sekarang ni kita putuskan pukul/jam..
<darknite> saya cadangkan di buat petang
<deensokmo> encik tajul dah bincang ker dgn Daus.. agak masa tu
<susahsebut> masa kita setuju untuk putuskan kemudian
<darknite> ok...
<tajul> belum deensokmo, tapi rasa, insyaAllah, takde masalah
<deensokmo> sila bagi cadangan masa..
<tajul> pengerusi, tuan deensokmo, mintak masa jap nak call Daus
<deensokmo> maksud saya kita bermula dan berakhir..
<deensokmo> adakah 2 jam.. 4 jam..?
<susahsebut> kita tunggu tajul call daus
<Fakrul> biasa ubuntu jem ni makan masa berapa lama? 5jam?
<susahsebut> kalau ikut soalan saya pada tajul tadi dia kata unlimited
<deensokmo> Saya tak pernah hadiri Global Jam
<susahsebut> ubuntu jam bergantung pada tema yang kta ambil
<susahsebut> kalau bugs - tengok pada report ada yang amek masa sehari suntuk
<susahsebut> saya pun x pernah cuma baca report kat link2 yang say dah sediakan dalam forum dan wiki tu
<deensokmo> Nanti kita vote utk pilih ttopik Global jam pulak..
<darknite> sementara tunggu respon tajul..kita teruskan
<deensokmo> Terima kasih saudara susahsebut kerana bersusah untuk menyediakan angenda tersebut..
<susahsebut> sama2
<Fakrul> +1 susahsebut 
<deensokmo> harap semua buka sekarang link yg susahsebut bagi tadi..
<deensokmo> kita perhatikan drp atas..
<darknite> baik deensokmo
<susahsebut> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2499#p12277
<susahsebut> pada yang belum buka
<deensokmo> tajuk tu.. pun salah bulan juga.. kan? Feb?
<tajul> i'm back
<deensokmo> kita tengok 1.1.. Penetapan masa untuk Ubuntu-MY Global Jam
<darknite> tajul..so ape kata daus
<tajul> daus takde masalah utk masa kita nak duduk tempat dia
<Fakrul> wb MakLaN 
<deensokmo> Kita putuskan masa sekarang..
<tajul> cume, lepas abis meeting ni, kita kene shoot satu emel berkenaan tentatif kita pada 4hb tu
<MakLaN> Assalamu'alaikum & hi
<tajul> classroom muat 30 orang
<tajul> wslm MakLaN
<mfauzirahman> w'salam
<fairuz_> wsalam
<susahsebut> wslm MakLan
<Fakrul> wslm
<deensokmo> W;salam.. MakLan
<MakLaN> sorry2 baru ingat
<susahsebut> maknanya masa dari daus ialah unlimited
<deensokmo> sila beri cadangan masa.. dr pukul berapa hingga pukul berapa..
<tajul> ya, masanya unlimited
<susahsebut> cuma ikut waktu pejabat atau boleh lepas waktu pejabat tajul 
<darknite> walaikusamalm maklan
<tajul> saya cadangankan 2 ptg sampai 8 malam
<darknite> setahu aku...4 march tuh ari ahad 
<mfauzirahman> yup
<tajul> yup
<deensokmo> betul 4 hb Ahad..
<susahsebut> masa bukan hari darknite 
<susahsebut> masa pejabat 8-5pm
<darknite> ok
<deensokmo> cadangan lain
<darknite> tu yg pelik bila cakap masa pejabat..haha
<susahsebut> 2-8pm +1
<susahsebut> ada masa untuk aku dari johor ke kl
<deensokmo> yg lain sila beri cadangan masa.. 1 org jer ni
<darknite> saya setuju di buat 2-8pm
<deensokmo> saya cadang juga 2 pm - 8 pm
<deensokmo> kita kan mula vote
<tajul> pengerusi deensokmo
<tajul> jap2
<deensokmo> ya tajul..
<ak47suk1> awal sikit 12pm-8pm :)
<tajul> kalau pagi tu, nak buat apa2 pun boleh, sebab bilik tu available utk kita
<[K]ucin[G]> 12pm - 6pm
<Fakrul> ruang solat ada?
<deensokmo> cadangan Kucing 12pm - 6 pm.. solat kita masa tu tula..
<tajul> saya rasa ada kot
<tajul> sebab tu training centre
<[K]ucin[G]> kita jemaah kat dalam tu la.. amacam ?
<mfauzirahman> bagus tue
<tajul> takpe, utk mengelakkan kekeliruan, saya call daus jap
<tajul> pengerusi, deensokmo, mintak masa jap
<deensokmo> ok..
<darknite> ok
<Fakrul> dah jumpa link. ada ruang solat -->http://altfa.com.my/v2/training-centre/facilities.html
<deensokmo> saya rasa semua banguna center mcm tu ada tempat solat..
<tajul> daus dah kompomkan, ada ruang solat
<tajul> kalau takde pun takpe, mcm kat hackerspace, kita solat je kat satu bilik dia
<darknite> cantek
<deensokmo> ok..
<deensokmo> #vote masa pejabat 8 am - 5 pm
<meetingology> Please vote on: masa pejabat 8 am - 5 pm
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<[K]ucin[G]> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from [K]ucin[G]
<fairuz_> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from fairuz_
<darknite> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from darknite
<susahsebut> errr yang ni macaman boleh masuk vote?
<susahsebut> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from susahsebut
<tiramisu> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tiramisu
<tajul> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from tajul
<deensokmo> tadi susahsebut yg cadangkan..
<Fakrul> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Fakrul
<[K]ucin[G]> lol
<susahsebut> maskdu say ialah center tu boleh guna lepas jam 5 petang ke?
<susahsebut> ikut waktu pejabat
<susahsebut> huhu
<deensokmo> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: masa pejabat 8 am - 5 pm
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:2 Abstentions:5
<meetingology> Motion denied
<deensokmo> #vote 2 pm - 8 pm
<meetingology> Please vote on: 2 pm - 8 pm
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<deensokmo> -1
<ak47suk1> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<meetingology> -1 received from ak47suk1
<darknite> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from darknite
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<[K]ucin[G]> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from [K]ucin[G]
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<H-S> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from H-S
<Fakrul> 6 jam? 2pm-8pm
<Fakrul> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Fakrul
<susahsebut> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from susahsebut
<deensokmo> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: 2 pm - 8 pm
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:3 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Deadlock, casting vote may be used
<tajul> deadlock!
<deensokmo> apa tu tak faham..
<susahsebut> errr apa jadi kalau deaadlock ni
<tajul> pengerusi
<tajul> camni
<tajul> deensokmo, aku cadangkan 8 pagi - 8 malam
<tajul> makna kata, kita akan start keja pada pukul 2 ptg
<tajul> 8 pagi - 2 ptg tu brainstorm
<darknite> hmmm
<tajul> sebabnya, kita ada macam2 kekangan ni
<susahsebut> kekangan sebab xde pengalaman ke?
<tajul> bukan sebab takde pengalaman
<susahsebut> oh sorry
<tajul> sebab nak kumpul orh
<tajul> *org
<susahsebut> ingat sebab xde pengalaman buat jam
<tajul> bukan sebab tu
<ak47suk1> sapa yg boleh datang awal, datang awal
<deensokmo> ok.....
<tajul> yaya
<deensokmo> kalau ada yg balik awal?
<tajul> kita nak kerja kita ada hasil, kualiti maksud saya
<ak47suk1> ada yang plan nak menginap malam sabtu ka?
<tajul> kalau kita lama ---> takut stuck sesorang
<tajul> kalau kejap --> tak de apa2 hasil
<deensokmo> ada bantahan cadangan tajull..
<tajul> yg penting kita ada fokus dan ada something yg kita bawak
<susahsebut> setuju selpas ulasan penuh tajul 
<[K]ucin[G]> start 8 pagi, tapi tak wajib datang 8 pagi kan ?
<mfauzirahman> me too
<tajul> maaf pengerusi, deensokmo, kalau terpotong
<darknite> tumpang tanye...kalau ada orang nk balik awal pulak macam mana tu
<deensokmo> cadangan tajul ialah 8am - 8pm
<tajul> sebab tu saya cadangkan panjang
<tajul> yg nak balik awal, dpt jugak contribute something
<tajul> saya paham, weekend, macam2 program
<deensokmo> tak per.. kita memang tgh meeting.. so ini gunanya meeting..
<fairuz_> aa sebab jam, bukan kena stay dari awal sampai abis
<fairuz_> kalau dapat stay , bagus
<fairuz_> sumbang setakat yg mampu
<susahsebut> +1 fairuz_ 
<darknite> setuju
<tajul> +1 fairuz
<deensokmo> klau semua dah clear kita vote.. ok
<tajul> preparation utk makan, perlu pagi
<tajul> supaya cepat siap, boleh start keje
<tajul> tak kalut
<tajul> kalau ada ramai pagi tu, kita boleh cerita backgriund kita 
<tajul> dan hala tuju kita wat event ini, dan event akan datang
<ak47suk1> +1 fairuz 
<ak47suk1> +1 fairuz_
<deensokmo> kita tetapkan masa.. yg lain kemudian.. susahsebut log/save meeting ni..
<tajul> +1 deensokmo
<susahsebut> ye saya dah kunci log meeting ini tuan deensokmo 
<deensokmo> #vote 8am - 8pm
<meetingology> Please vote on: 8am - 8pm
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<darknite> +1 deensokmo
<meetingology> +1 deensokmo received from darknite
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<fairuz_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fairuz_
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<H-S> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from H-S
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<susahsebut> [K]ucin[G], ?
<deensokmo> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: 8am - 8pm
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<deensokmo> #info Global Jam masa yg ditetapkan ialah 8am - 8pm
<deensokmo> ok.. setrusnya..
<[K]ucin[G]> sory, baru prasan, taip dah, tapi dah endvote.. hehe.. padam balik la :P
<susahsebut> tu la [K]ucin[G] jangan dating masa meeting :p
<[K]ucin[G]> sms je :P
<deensokmo> majoiriti adalah setuju.. ok
<tajul> saya menyeru yg lain utk masuk sama meeting
<tajul> rasa ramai kat sebelah ni --->
<darknite> xpe kucing...kalau ko vote...majoiriti adalah setuju
<[K]ucin[G]> a'ah.. aku pon cuma tambah satu lagi +1 je :P
<susahsebut> betul tu tajul time vote sume senyap je. 
<darknite> ok
<darknite> teruskan
<deensokmo> ok kita teruskan..
<[K]ucin[G]> cuba kick semua tengok brapa ramai masuk balik :P
<deensokmo> kena cepat ni..
<ak47suk1> pack mana yg kita nak ambik utk jam kali ni?
<deensokmo> Penetapan untuk tema yang akan dipilih dari semua tema Global Jam yang ada
<tajul> ok
<darknite> ok
<darknite> ada maps ke?
<darknite> sbb xpernah pegi alfa
<darknite> takut sesat
<susahsebut> kita tumpu ada agenda dulu darknite 
<deensokmo> sila ke link tadi.. ada beberapa sub topik disitu..
<darknite> ok
<[K]ucin[G]> saya cadangkan packaging
<susahsebut> ping ejat  untuk jadi instructor
<susahsebut> tutor
<tajul> susahsebut: aku send BBM kat dia, utk alert
<susahsebut> kalau ejat ok boleh kot amek packaging 
<deensokmo> semua topik ini.. kena tanya ejat.. 
<susahsebut> ada juga yang tak perlu tuan pengerusio
<susahsebut> macam testing
<tajul> tak semestinya, deensokmo
<susahsebut> testing tak perlu tutor
<[K]ucin[G]> translation tak perlu kot..
<deensokmo> siapa yg pernah hadiri..
<[K]ucin[G]> boleh conduct sniri je..
<ak47suk1> aku cadangkan translation
<susahsebut> +1 [K]ucin[G] - susah nak tag nama hang
<tajul> boleh tak tuan deensokmo, kita lantik volunteer utk tajuk2 ni
<[K]ucin[G]> hahahaha..
<tajul> supaya kita dpt tgk sapa nak wat apa
<susahsebut> volunteer untuk mengetuai setiap tajuk yang terpilih ye tajul 
<deensokmo> encik tajul tolong handle boleh
<tajul> +1 susahsebut
<susahsebut> bagi chair kat tajul
<tajul> alamak
<tajul> saya terover ke tuan deensokmo
<susahsebut> tuan pengerusi untuk sementara bagi topik ini
<tajul> adei
<tajul> maafkan saya
<tajul> :(
<deensokmo> susahsebut sila chair kepada tajul
 * Fakrul mohon maaf laptop abis batreri
<susahsebut> #chair tajul 
<tajul> wei, aku tak pernah handle meeting
<susahsebut> deensokmo,  kena buat kot sebab tuan yang start meeting
<tajul> deensokmo: mintak tuan carry on
<deensokmo> #chair tajul
<meetingology> Current chairs: deensokmo tajul
<susahsebut> yes!
<susahsebut> +1
<darknite> +1
<susahsebut> dah makin paham meetingologu command
<deensokmo> teruskan tajul..
<tajul> how to start?
<tajul> adei
<ak47suk1> :)
<tajul> takpe, aku carry on
<susahsebut> start dengan cadangan volunteer tadi
<MakLaN> Aku tak banyak boleh campur, sebab mmg tak dapat menurunkan diri.. kui kui
<deensokmo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<tajul> thanks deensokmo
 * Fakrul sama ngan MakLaN, tak dapat hadir
<PencintaKucing> teruskan.. teruskan.. huhuhu..
<tajul> saya nak mintak pendapat tuan2 semua, sama ada kita nak fokus a few subject or, only 1 subject
<darknite> ramai ahli ada tapi ramai yg diam sebelah ini ------>
<Izzuddin> sy ada...
<ak47suk1> a few subject
<Izzuddin> teruskan...
<deensokmo> sayy nak tanya.. kalau kita ambik semua, tapi tak dapat selesaikan semua tu atau sebahagian sahaja apa yg akan berlaku?
<Fakrul> berapa orang dalam meeting ni penah join ubuntu jem?
<susahsebut> pendapat saya kita boleh ambil lebih subject tapi pada yang mudah je dulu sebab ni 1st time kita buat jam
<ak47suk1> cadanganku : translation,promotion,packaging,
<tajul> ok kawan2
<PencintaKucing> advocacy tu lagi mudah..
<PencintaKucing> tapi perlukan masa skit la..
<tajul> boleh tak kita mintak supaya susahsebut explain brief pasai Global Jam
<ak47suk1> !help meetingology 
<lubotu2> ak47suk1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tajul> atau, saudara PencintaKucing?
<ak47suk1> #idea cadanganku : translation,promotion,packaging
 * PencintaKucing n00b.. :(
<tajul> ak47suk1: boleh explain dulu pasai Global Jam
<PencintaKucing> cuma agak paham maksud advocacy tu je.. tapi advocacy tu dok dalam Others..
<tajul> motif dan apa yg kita nak achieve
<susahsebut> motif berbeza mengikut tema
<PencintaKucing> !help meetingology 
<lubotu2> PencintaKucing: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<susahsebut> apa yang nak achieve pun mengikut tema
<tajul> ok susahsebut. Anda sedang jelaskan ke ni?
<Izzuddin> still x faham...
<susahsebut> kalau bugs - untuk bugs triaging. solutions. untuk latih ubuntu user tentang bugs
<ak47suk1> #commands
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
 * darknite xpaham
<tajul> boleh teruskan, kawan2 kita bagi attention pada susahsebut
<susahsebut> supaya bugs report lebih tersusun kurangnya duplicated bugs
<darknite> ok
<susahsebut> dan juga penyelesaian bugs tersebut
<susahsebut> itu untuk bugs
<tajul> #topic explaining What Is Global Jam by susahsebut
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Perancangan Global Jam 2012 Meeting | Current topic:  explaining What Is Global Jam by susahsebut
<susahsebut> untuk testing installer - untuk memastikan tiada masalah pada installer. cuma info kat ubuntu jam tentang installer ni agak obselete
<susahsebut> sebab masih sebut 11.10
<susahsebut> atau memang masih fokus 11.10
<susahsebut> nit sure
<susahsebut> untuk upgrade pula fokus pada pelbagai jenis upgrade
<susahsebut> dari 10.04>11.10, 11.04 > 11.10, 10.04 > 12.04 etc
<susahsebut> motif untuk report sebarang masalah mengikut jenis upgrade yang berbeza2 tersebut
<darknite> ok..
<deensokmo> nak celah sikit, bagaiamana yg kit akira kesudahan salah satu topik ini utk Global Jam?
<tajul> deensokmo: good question
<tajul> susahsebut: ble explain?
<susahsebut> bila kita berjaya capai motif mengikut setiap tema
<deensokmo> masih blur..
<susahsebut> walaupun sikit yang penting berjaya capai. - mengikut tema yang kita pilih
<ak47suk1> kita buat takat termampu
<tajul> ok.
<tajul> sekarang, saya nak start vote
<tajul> utk capai persetujuan
<Fakrul> contoh nye selesaikan 1 bug?
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut, contohnya ? amik tema bug.. adakah dikira tercapai objektif jam apabila selesaikan even just satu bug ?
<susahsebut> untuk bug kena ada tutor
<fairuz_> maybe boleh set objektif.. Contoh packaging, boleh kira capai objektif kalau berjaya upload ppa dan build tanpa error
<deensokmo> team yg datang maksufnyer tolong selesaikan bugs? atau send bugs to Canonical?
<susahsebut> tutor kena orang yang berpengalaman dalam bugs
<fairuz_> bug tu maybe boleh set untuk n bugs
<susahsebut> baru boleh tercapai motif
<fairuz_> n tu boleh ditentukan la
<ak47suk1> contoh untuk upgrade jam
<ak47suk1> kita dah berjaya test untuk 10.04> 12.04 dan11.10>12.04
<ak47suk1> sebagai contoh
<tajul> ok, boleh tak supaya dalam global jam ni, kita fix bugs dalam komuniti kita?
<deensokmo> kita yg dimaksudkan siapa tu.. ?
<susahsebut> yang tu not sure tajul 
<tajul> cthnya, masalah web kita, forum + wiki
<susahsebut> tapi kalau baca kat ubuntu jam tu macam spesifik untuk ubuntu dan apps
<Fakrul> sapa pandai dalam bug untuk jadi tutor?
<PencintaKucing> #idea Cadangan utk tema Global Jam: Packaging
<ak47suk1> aku ada experience dalam translation je setakat ni
<susahsebut> minta semua bersabar kita bincangkan satu2
<tajul> sebelum tu, saya nak lantik utk jadi amir/ketua utk handle Global Jam
<deensokmo> ok.. aku tukar chair kepada susahsebut
<tajul> mintak tukar chair deensokmo
<susahsebut> errr.... xpe la saya cuba
<PencintaKucing> kalo rasa nak yg mudah2 sebab ni 1st global jam ubuntu-my, pendapat aku la, kita amik dari Others..
<PencintaKucing> kat dalam Others, semua yg simple task.. tak melibatkan IT sgt sebenarnye..
<deensokmo> #unchair  tajul
<meetingology> Current chairs: deensokmo
<Fakrul> +1 PencintaKucing 
<deensokmo> saper nak chair tajuk ni
<tajul> mintak susahsebut
<tajul> dia lebih arif nampaknya
<darknite> saya cadangkan susahsebut
<deensokmo> susahsebut ok?
<susahsebut> saya cuba - maaf kalau kurang memuaskan
<deensokmo> #chair susahsebut
<meetingology> Current chairs: deensokmo susahsebut
<susahsebut> minta izin semua
<susahsebut> pada saya untuk memudahkan perbincangan 
<Fakrul> silakan susahsebut 
<susahsebut> kita mula dari satu persatu tema
<susahsebut> tema pertama BUGS
<deensokmo> ok teruskan.. satu persatu..
<susahsebut> untuk bugs ni ada sebarang soalan selain dari yang dah saya terangkan tadi (dari bacaan saya saja)
<tajul> ok
<deensokmo> bugs ini difokuskan kepada ubuntu 11.10 sahaja ker...
<ak47suk1> jam selalunya fokus pada current alpha
<susahsebut> To properly confirm bugs (and test fixes) on the current development release, ask the jammers to set up one of the methods on UsingDevelopmentReleases. 
<susahsebut> maknanya 12.04
<ak47suk1> yep
<tajul> ok
<susahsebut> ada lain soalan?
<tajul> honestly say, saya tidak ada skill yg lebih utk tajuk yg lebih techie
<deensokmo> ok.. faham skit..
<tajul> takut tak dapat nak fokus ke situ
<susahsebut> cuma masalah kalau kita nak pilih bugs sebagai tema - tiada yang volunteer sebagai tutor
<tajul> utk bantu2 boleh, kene ada style mentor-mentee gitu
<susahsebut> jadi saya rasa kita mungkin terpaksa ketepikan tema bugs untuk kali ini
<susahsebut> bagaimanapun lebih baik kita vote
<susahsebut> bagaimana semua?
<deensokmo> ok susahsebut mula vote
<tajul> setuju
<susahsebut> !vote Tema bugs
<susahsebut> eh, macamana command dia 
<susahsebut> #vote tema bugs
<deensokmo> 11.30.. aku kena out.. ada hal.. nanti aku kena tukarkan org..
<meetingology> Please vote on: tema bugs
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<darknite> #vote <ape>
<susahsebut> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from susahsebut
<tajul> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from tajul
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<MakLaN> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from MakLaN
<PencintaKucing> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from PencintaKucing
<darknite> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from darknite
<Fakrul> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Fakrul
<fairuz_> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from fairuz_
<rahman> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from rahman
<susahsebut> ada lagi?
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tema bugs
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:9 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<susahsebut> ok kita ke tema seterusnya iaitu installer
<susahsebut> keterangan ringkas ialah
<Fakrul> #idea tema Bugs ditolak sebab tiada Tutor berpengalaman
<deensokmo> terangkan secara ringkas utk tajuk2 ini..
<deensokmo> kemudian terus vote..
<PencintaKucing> pakai #info lagi sesuai kot :P
<tajul> #info Testing upgrades is not easy, as the differences in hardware configurations and state of the systems in the moment of upgrade, can raise corner cases that it is impossible to cover. 
<susahsebut> kita test installer dan apps untuk developper version. 
<susahsebut> ada 2 jenis
<susahsebut> satu installer > ubiquity, wubi dan alternate. > yang ni kena run dalam vm atau live boot (live boot kalau tak silap)
<susahsebut> lagi satu apps dengan menggunakan system testing
<susahsebut> ada sebarang soalan selain dari keterangan ringkas ni?
<tajul> dari bacaan saya dlam tajuk 'Upgrades'..
<tajul> kita kene ada bandwith yg besaq, sebab semua akan upgrade
<deensokmo> sudah faham..
<susahsebut> betul tajul 
<susahsebut> tapi kita tengah bincang installer
<tajul> dan elok ada local Mirror
<tajul> lo, sorry, silap
<tajul> adei maaf susahsebut
<PencintaKucing> Testing Installer ni aku -1 kecuali ada ramai yg expert pasal Ubiquity, Wubi ni..
<tajul> (cemana tersilap)
<susahsebut> tiada soalan maka kita start vote
<susahsebut> #vote tema installer
<meetingology> Please vote on: tema installer
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<PencintaKucing> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from PencintaKucing
<susahsebut> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from susahsebut
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<fairuz_> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from fairuz_
<darknite> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from darknite
<ak47suk1> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ak47suk1
<susahsebut> ada lagi vote?
<tajul> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from tajul
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tema installer
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:5 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion denied
<susahsebut> #info tema installer
<tajul> ok
<susahsebut> ok, seterusnya 
<susahsebut> upgrade
<susahsebut> macam yang disebut tajul tadi perlu bandwith yang besar
<susahsebut> dan paling bagus ada local mirror
<susahsebut> atau squid proxy
<tajul> #info kita ada bandwith yg unlimited
<susahsebut> line altfa yang disediakan hanya 4mb
<tajul> 4mb?
<PencintaKucing> 20mbps kan ?
<PencintaKucing> dia ada cakap kat fb aritu..
<darknite> sila pastikan mengenai bandwidth
<susahsebut> unlimited x pasti cuma saya baca di sini http://altfa.com.my/v2/training-centre/facilities.html
<fairuz_> kalau upgrade ni kena buat awal, sebab makan masa
<deensokmo> maaf semua.. aku kena tidurkan anak2.. mcmanae nak keluar chair dan ganti org lain..?
<susahsebut> saya yang silap kefahaman maybe
<susahsebut> #chair tajul
<meetingology> Current chairs: deensokmo susahsebut tajul
<susahsebut> ok deensokmo aku ada akses ke meetingology
<susahsebut> dengan tajul
<tajul> ok
<deensokmo> #chair tajul
<meetingology> Current chairs: deensokmo susahsebut tajul
<susahsebut> tajul, dah tengok ke link tu?
<tajul> link mana?
<susahsebut> http://altfa.com.my/v2/training-centre/facilities.html
<tajul> oo
<tajul> sebab aku terpikir, dia kata unlimited
<deensokmo> minta maaf.. semua.. aku tak log out.. cuma tiada depan PC..
<tajul> saya salah dengar atau salah faham
<susahsebut> ok deensokmo kitorang faham
<susahsebut> :)
<tajul> ok deensokmo
<susahsebut> terima kasih sebad jadi pengerusi tadi
<susahsebut> *sebab 
<susahsebut> rasanya terperasan juga dia post unlimited 20mb
<susahsebut> kat fb
<susahsebut> jadi bagaimana tajul 
<PencintaKucing> mungkin yg 4mbps ni utk org yg nak sewa tempat tu..
<PencintaKucing> tapi dalam tu ada jugak line 20mbps..
<tajul> sebab dia mentioned tadi kat saya, unlimited
<PencintaKucing> so, utk kita, dia bagi la access 20mbps..
<tajul> ok2
<PencintaKucing> just my 2 kupang.. better confirmkan la..
<susahsebut> yang tu kemudian pun xpe kot. kita vote untuk tema ni
<PencintaKucing> okay
<PencintaKucing> -1
<susahsebut> bagaimana tajul  dan yang lain2?
<PencintaKucing> eh, belom eh ? :P
<susahsebut> #vote tema upgrade
<meetingology> Please vote on: tema upgrade
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<PencintaKucing> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from PencintaKucing
<darknite> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from darknite
<susahsebut> yang lain?
<MakLaN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MakLaN
<fairuz_> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from fairuz_
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<susahsebut> tajul, 
<tajul> jap
 * PencintaKucing poke ak47suk1 
<tajul> tg cakap ngan daus
<susahsebut> oh ok
<tajul> ok
<tajul> kene vote ye, jap
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<PencintaKucing> lol
<tajul> skrg katanya 20MB bandwith unlimited
<susahsebut> lagi, ak47suk1 Izzuddin 
<PencintaKucing> tanya dia pasal 4mbps tu camna lak ?
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tema upgrade
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:2 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<susahsebut> nasib baik tak deadlock :p
<tajul> dia bagi kita 20MB
<tajul> tadi aku je 
<susahsebut> ok seterusnya dokumentasi
<tajul> haha
<susahsebut> yang ni rasanya semua faham kot
<susahsebut> berkaitan ubuntu wiki 
<susahsebut> dan docs
<tajul>  yup
<susahsebut> jadi terus ke vote?
<PencintaKucing> dokumentasi pon kena clear gak objektif..
<tajul> yup
<PencintaKucing> objektif camna ?
<MakLaN> #info Malaysia local Ubuntu server http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/2yuEPhHzgXH9rYabFRFv
<PencintaKucing> fully documented ke camna ?
<MakLaN> :P
<tajul> # info ada 2 jenis dokumentasi 1. Sys DOcs 2. Wiki Docs
<susahsebut> System Documentation - the documentation which comes with every Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Edubuntu system. It includes the Ubuntu Server Guide.
<susahsebut> Wiki Documentation - the help wiki is a community edited resource that anyone can edit. 
<tajul> nampak senang, tapi susah
<susahsebut> yang ni pun kena ada tutor
<tajul> kerja mudah, tapi remeh
<susahsebut> memang susah ni
<susahsebut> kena join docs team 
<PencintaKucing> yang ni susahsebut boleh jadi tutor :P
<tajul> tapi kat Malaysia kita kurang, so kita rasa ni tak leh gugur
<susahsebut> hehe x sesuai kot
<tajul> kita kene buat
<susahsebut> wiki malaysia boleh la
<ak47suk1> wiki terutama untuk server guide byk yg obsolete
<ak47suk1> yang ni kalau yg biasa troubleshoot kat fb ubuntu-my boleh bantu :D
<susahsebut> jadi kita vote ya
<tajul> ya
<susahsebut> #vote tema dokumentasi
<meetingology> Please vote on: tema dokumentasi
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<PencintaKucing> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from PencintaKucing
<MakLaN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MakLaN
<susahsebut> tiada lagi?
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tema dokumentasi
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<susahsebut> seterusnya ke penterjemahan
<susahsebut> yang ni untuk 11.10 dah clear translation
<tajul> clear translation?
<darknite> ok
<tajul> maksudnya?
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<MakLaN> susahsebut maksudnya?
<darknite> so translation nie utk version berapa
<ak47suk1> untuk 12.04?
<PencintaKucing> 11.10 dah translate abih ke ?
<susahsebut> kejap cek balik launchpad
<ak47suk1> rasa aku translation tu kena approved satu2
<ak47suk1> aku tak sure sapa yg ada kuasa utk approve translation
<ak47suk1> wb mfauzirahman 
<susahsebut> SORRY
<susahsebut> lupa bila last masuk tapi masa tu belum ada untuk 12.04
<susahsebut> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ms
<susahsebut> masih ada banyak untk translate'
<susahsebut> yang ada kuasa ketua translation team
<susahsebut> aPOGEE dengan mypapit
<susahsebut> bergantung pada team yang dijoin
<tajul> apogee tak de?
<tajul> mypapit 
<MakLaN> Bulu leadernya GafieldWTF
<MakLaN> sekarang dah tak tau sape
<mfauzirahman> sorry guysfamily matter...
<MakLaN> *dulu
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> aku ada cadangan
<tajul> susahsebut: ko masih pending?
<susahsebut> my papit team not sure why tapi permohonan aku untuk masuk team mypapit tak diluluskan walau dah berkurun
<tajul> lo
<tajul> nanti aku petik dia
<susahsebut> eh mypapit ke tu mohd hafiz ismail?
<tajul> takut dia tak kena;
<tajul> *kenal
<tajul> takpe, kita carry on meeting dulu
<susahsebut> ok, kita vote untuk translation
<PencintaKucing> terjemahan -1
<susahsebut> #vote tema terjemahan
<meetingology> Please vote on: tema terjemahan
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<darknite> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from darknite
<MakLaN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MakLaN
<PencintaKucing> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from PencintaKucing
<fairuz_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fairuz_
<mfauzirahman> +0 x tau app\a2
<meetingology> +0 x tau app\a2 received from mfauzirahman
<susahsebut> +1 sebab senang :p
<meetingology> +1 sebab senang :p received from susahsebut
<darknite> semua dah vote ke
<susahsebut> belum
<susahsebut> tajul, 
<darknite> sape lagik
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<tajul> sat
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tema terjemahan
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:2 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<tajul> tgh chat ngan daus
<susahsebut> kemudian kita ke packaging
<susahsebut> ping ejat  untuk ini
<tajul> ok, aku BBM ejat
<susahsebut> tajul, bbm ejat kot. dia setuju ke untuk jadi tutor?
<MakLaN> sebelum tu aku ada cadangan untuk lokalisasi a.k.a terjemahan
<tajul> ok, sat
<susahsebut> silakan MakLaN 
<MakLaN> erm sebaiknya
<susahsebut> sementara tajul cek dangan ejat 
<MakLaN> waktu jam nanti
<MakLaN> kita fokuskan pada sesebuah aplikasi dulu
<MakLaN> maksudnya
<MakLaN> mungkin terjemahkan menu ke
<MakLaN> sebab
<MakLaN> berdasarkan pengalaman aku
<tajul> +1 MakLaN
<MakLaN> banyak benda yang diterjemah
<MakLaN> tapi tak habis
<MakLaN> sayang lah macam tu
<MakLaN> kerja separuh jalan
<MakLaN> mungkin
<tajul> nanti kita bincang hal tu
<MakLaN> untuk permulaan
<tajul> tapi skrg tajuk packaging ke cemana susahsebut?
<tajul> si ejat tak reply plak
<susahsebut> ye sekarang tajuk packaging'macamana ejat?
<susahsebut> kalau kita vote setuju dia tak sanggup nak tutor kang susah pulak
<susahsebut> bagaimana pandangan semua?
<tajul> dia tak beran katanya
<tajul> "aku tak gheti"
<tajul> mesejnye
<susahsebut> jadi bagaimana? mau teruskan vote?
<susahsebut> ada yang pandai packaging?
<MakLaN> tak
<mfauzirahman> x
<deensokmo> packaging tu.. mungkin banyak cabang tajuk lkagi dibawahnya..
<tajul> wb deensokmo
<deensokmo> sama2..
<tajul> PencintaKucing? 
<PencintaKucing> ye ?
<PencintaKucing> sory, tgh karang email tadi..
<PencintaKucing> tgh bincang pasal apa eh.. jap baca.
<tajul> packaging
<PencintaKucing> owh.. packaging..
<deensokmo> oleh kerana rata2 kita baru firstime.. ambil yg mudah dahulu.. setidak-tidaknya kita buat juga..
<tajul> +1 deensokmo
<PencintaKucing> aku nak belajo meh, bukan nak tutor..
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<PencintaKucing> tapi fairuz terer kan..
<PencintaKucing> ak47suk1 pon okay gak..
<PencintaKucing> +1 ak47suk1 ngan fairuz 
<susahsebut> ping fairuz  dan ak47suk1 
<susahsebut> fairuz_, 
<tajul> #cadang ak47suk1 / PencintaKucing
<PencintaKucing> oit..
<deensokmo> Ubuntu adalah sebuah komuniti.. kita tidak dibayar.. utk profit tertentu.. so buat apa yg termampu..
<PencintaKucing> ak47suk1 ngan fairuz_ la..
<PencintaKucing> adehh..
<mfauzirahman> den x teror
<fairuz_> pong
<PencintaKucing> #idea Mencadangkan ak47suk1 atau fairuz_ untuk tutor tema Packaging.. salah seorang atau kedua-duanya..
<PencintaKucing> fairuz_ tipu!
<deensokmo> ApOgEE pernah guide secara am aku.. pasal ubuntu-my ni..
<susahsebut> packaging ni memang perlu tutor
<tajul> yup susahsebut
<tajul> tapi kalau kita boleh bermula, at least
<mfauzirahman> kena ikut kerelaan...
<susahsebut> kalau xde yang nak volunteer rasanya kita terpaksa ketepikan
<tajul> mmg semua tak mengaku tere
<tajul> but we need vplunteer
<susahsebut> jadi silakan siapa yang nak jadi sukarela
<fairuz_> Aku tak pegi jam tu
<susahsebut> agak kalau lalu IRC boleh ke? sebab fairuz_  x available di malaysia
<fairuz_> PencintaKucing: tipu ape tu 
<ak47suk1> packaging aku tak pernah build kat launchpad
<tajul> si ak47suk1penah buat packaging utk projek My1OS / FIMOS
<PencintaKucing> fairuz_ bukan terer ke packaging ?
<tajul> ping ak47suk1
<PencintaKucing> ak47suk1 !! ak47suk1 !! ak47suk1 !! 
<ak47suk1> setahu aku ejat penah build launchpad
<fairuz_> PencintaKucing: mana terer.. baru upload 2 package je :(
<ak47suk1> aku pernah package local je
<tajul> saya cadangkan fairuz_
 * fairuz_ tak available kat malaysia
<tajul> kita try, jgn reject, sayang rasa
<ak47suk1> ikut architecture + versi distro yg aku pakai.
<susahsebut> fairuz_, anda bersetuju?
<PencintaKucing> saya cadangkan kedua2 fairuz_ (tutor secara online) serta ak47suk1
<deensokmo> ok .. kita pendekkan perkara packaging ini.. rasa semua mcm sanggup tak tak tahu bermula.. hanya ejat shj yg pernah buat.. jadi aku akan tolak..
<fairuz_> susahsebut: through IRC?
<PencintaKucing> #idea Tema Packaging: saya cadangkan kedua2 fairuz_ (tutor secara online) serta ak47suk1
<susahsebut> ye, ko dengan ak47suk1 
<tajul> +1
<susahsebut> boleh?
<PencintaKucing> fairuz_ thru IRC dibenarkan.. bleh rujuk wiki ubuntu..
<fairuz_> kita boleh start packaging a simpe helloworld app
<tajul> kita vote
<fairuz_> takyah package app besar2
<tajul> +1 fairuz_
<susahsebut> yang simpel je jangan banyak2 process
<deensokmo> mual vote susahsebut
 * ak47suk1 tido dulu ya. good night. :))
<deensokmo> mulakan..
<susahsebut> ak47suk1, setuju ke?
<susahsebut> fairuz_ sorang eh. 
<susahsebut> ok start vote
<susahsebut> #vote tema packaging
<meetingology> Please vote on: tema packaging
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<MakLaN> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from MakLaN
<fairuz_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fairuz_
<mfauzirahman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mfauzirahman
<susahsebut> +1 nak jugak tengok walau tak paham code
<meetingology> +1 nak jugak tengok walau tak paham code received from susahsebut
<rahman> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from rahman
<susahsebut> hehe rahman baru muncul
<fairuz_> pasal code jgn risau kot, aku try buat kod satu line je
<darknite> code pakai php ke java?
<susahsebut> #endvote
<rahman> ade je.. hihi
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tema packaging
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:3 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<fairuz_> pakai C la sng
<darknite> ok
 * darknite kurang mahir C
<PencintaKucing> pakai apa2 pon takpa, yg penting aku nak belajar..
<PencintaKucing> :D
<susahsebut> ok, sekarang ke tmea others
<susahsebut> yang ni paling mudah
<susahsebut> tapi memandangkan yang join jam ni sume ahli ubuntu-my yang dah memang pengguna tegar ubuntu
<susahsebut> rasanya tak valid kot
<tajul> ok
<susahsebut> lain la kalau buat kat tempat apisznasdin
<susahsebut> pendapat aku laa
<tajul> others such?
<susahsebut> promoting ubuntu, advocacy
<darknite> saya gune virtualbox saje utk ubuntu
<deensokmo> tak juga susahsebut.. walaupun..
<tajul> kita kena masukkan aku rasa
<deensokmo> pengguna tegar.. kita kena susunkan startegi mencari pengguna baru.. bergabung idea..
<tajul> tapi last sekali
<tajul> bile semua dah abis
 * PencintaKucing debian :P
<tajul> kalau *abis
<susahsebut> ok kita vote kemudian kita go thorugh semula untuk setup volunteer ketua setiap tema
<PencintaKucing> semua nanti kena pitch kat aku.. sampai boleh closing :P
<susahsebut> #vote tema lain-lain
<meetingology> Please vote on: tema lain-lain
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<susahsebut> lagi?
<MakLaN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MakLaN
<susahsebut> tadi ramai je vote
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<tajul> Katie-Debian?
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<PencintaKucing> bot je tu..
<darknite> ramai xvote nie
<tajul> a'a
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: tema lain-lain
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<darknite> tajul..adakah mereka park nick saje ataupun macam mana?
<tajul> macam park je ni, takpe, kita continue lagi
<susahsebut> ok sekarang kita ada 7 tema untuk dihabiskan dalam sehari
<PencintaKucing> 7 tema ?!
<PencintaKucing> apsal byk sgt ?
<susahsebut> sorry'
<tajul> saya nak tanya, kaedah kita cemana
<susahsebut> terkira yang tak dipilih sekali
<susahsebut> =.=
<tajul> paralel or series
<susahsebut> ada 4 tema
<PencintaKucing> parallel ngan series tu camna eh ?
<susahsebut> tajul sy tak faham soalan
<fairuz_> better series
<PencintaKucing> ce expelin sikik..
<susahsebut> +1 PencintaKucing 
<deensokmo> 4 tema dlm senarai Global Jam.. betulker
<tajul> nanti sesi kita nak dibahagikan atau nak kumpulkan?
<fairuz_> tajul tanya nak buat satu persatu atau semua in paralel
<darknite> saya cadangkan bahagikan
<susahsebut> series kot
<susahsebut> kalau parallel tak dapat pengalaan dalam sume tema
<susahsebut> nanti nak buat lain kali kurang best
 * darknite ikut saje
<susahsebut> mari kita vote
<tajul> rasa kene bincangkan cemana
<tajul> lets vote
<susahsebut> #vote saing setiap tema
<meetingology> Please vote on: saing setiap tema
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<deensokmo> mcm ni.. parelel ker siri ker.. benda ni masa global Jam baru kita nampak..
<darknite> setuju dengan deensokmo
<susahsebut> kalau plan labih bagus
<susahsebut> jadi lebih teratur
<susahsebut> kita boleh set masa untuk setiap tema
<PencintaKucing> better wat semua sama2.. tanak la asing2..
<PencintaKucing> rugi ilmu..
<tajul> +1 deensokmo : PencintaKucing
<meetingology> +1 deensokmo : PencintaKucing received from tajul
<tajul> since, kita pun dalam satu blik jugak
<tajul> hehe
<susahsebut> kejap kefahaman sama2 dengan sing2 ni 
<deensokmo> klau suatu tema yg dipilih katakan 3 jam..tapi siap.. lompat ke tema seterusnya.. apa akan jadi tema tadi?
<tajul> camtu tak yah vote
<Fakrul> end vote dulu
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: saing setiap tema
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<deensokmo> cancel vote.. masa global jam tu penting.. masa tu kita tentukan..
<PencintaKucing> skang ni kita susun, apa nak buat dulu..
<darknite> sbb ada yg xtwa a few..so ada orang yg blh ajarkan
<tajul> #info habis meeting kita kene bgtau daus @training@altfa.com.my
<tajul> ok
<susahsebut> ok sekarang ni saya sebutkan tema yang terpilih
<tajul> ok
<susahsebut> 1 - upgrade
<deensokmo> ok..
<susahsebut> 2 - dokumentasi
<susahsebut> 3 - terjemahan
<susahsebut> 4 - packaging
<susahsebut> 5 - lain-lain
<susahsebut> maaf ada 5 semuanya
<PencintaKucing> lain-lain tu apa kita nak buat sbenarnye ?
<tajul> yg ke 5 tu kita tgk cemana
<PencintaKucing> marketing ?
<PencintaKucing> packaging ?
<tajul> tatau lagi, nanti kat sana kita clarify
<PencintaKucing> okay..
<susahsebut> packagin dah masuk no 4
<darknite> okay... /me menurut perintah
<PencintaKucing> packaging maksud aku packaging fizikal.. stuff2 cam cd/dvd etc
<tajul> ;)
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> jadi sekarang ke mana halatuju perbincangan kita
<tajul> ok
<PencintaKucing> kita nak buat yg mana dulu antara 4 tu ?
<tajul> teruskan, aku kene percepatkan meeting kita, sbb esok kene travel ni
<PencintaKucing> rasanya, upgrade tu kita wat dari awal sampai abis..
<PencintaKucing> sebab takleh estimate brapa lama..
<deensokmo> ingat bukan semua akan hadir tepat masa yg dijanjikan..
<PencintaKucing> depends pada bandwitdh..
<tajul> ya
<susahsebut> dari yang paling susah ke paling senang?
<PencintaKucing> *bandwidth
<susahsebut> macam aku dah ada alpha rasanya aku tak perlu nak upgrade time tu
<tajul> #info 5 tajuk masa Ubuntu Global Jam
<PencintaKucing> rasanya, kita start dengan upgrade, packaging, dokumentasi, terjemahan..
<deensokmo> senang dulu... 
<susahsebut> +1 PencintaKucing 
<Fakrul> +1 PencintaKucing 
<tajul> +1 PencintaKucing
<susahsebut> ada cadangan lain?
<PencintaKucing> fairuz_, kalo tengah upgrade then kita wat packaging, mengganggu tak upgrade tu ?
<susahsebut> kalau ada kita boleh vote
<fairuz_> PencintaKucing: nak packaging tu ada nak kena download beberapa package
<PencintaKucing> so, takleh la susunan aku bagi tu..
<susahsebut> kalau tengok kat ubuntu jam info
<deensokmo> buat senang dulu..
<PencintaKucing> upgrade, dokumentasi, terjemahan, packaging..
<PencintaKucing> okay tak ?
<susahsebut> better sedia awal mana yang boleh sedia awal
<fairuz_> +1 PencintaKucing
<susahsebut> macam packaging tu bolh la apa yang perlu donlod dulu sebelum ke jam
<PencintaKucing> atau: upgrade, dokumentasi, packaging, terjemahan
<Fakrul> Rasanya upgrade tu yang makan masa. Semua pkai laptop je kan?
<PencintaKucing> yg penting upgrade mesti mula2..
<fairuz_> pastu kalau dah abis upgrade boleh siap2 download package yg perlu utk packaging (walaupun time tu tgh baut terjemahan)
<fairuz_> *buat
<PencintaKucing> +1 fairuz 
<PencintaKucing> masa upgrade, kita dah bleh buat dokumentasi atau terjemahan..
<tajul> +1 PencintaKucing
<susahsebut> #vote upgrade, dokumentasi, packaging, terjemahan, lain-lain
<meetingology> Please vote on: upgrade, dokumentasi, packaging, terjemahan, lain-lain
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<PencintaKucing> bila upgrade siap, kita still go on dengan terjemahan dan dokumentasi, sambil2 donlot deps utk packaging..
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<Fakrul> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Fakrul
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<susahsebut> ada lagi?
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: upgrade, dokumentasi, packaging, terjemahan, lain-lain
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<tajul> ejat: r u there?
 * ejat tiada ... 
<susahsebut> LOL
<Fakrul> LOL
<tajul> welcome sifu ejat
<susahsebut> welcome
<deensokmo> katakan 10 org yg datang.. siapa yg buat upgrade? adakah 10 org.. atau dipecahkan tema kepada individu tertentu..
<tajul> concurrent
<tajul> jalan sekali, sesambil
<susahsebut> +1 tajul 
<PencintaKucing> camna aku bleh anggap text "ejat tiada ..." tu bukanlah dari ejat ? whats wrong with me ?? fuuuuuuuuuuu~
<susahsebut> ok, sekarang masa tetap untuk aktiviti? ada 3 cadangan tadi
<PencintaKucing> ye2 je aku ingatkan system/server yg notify camtu..
<susahsebut> 12-8pm, 2-8pm dan 12-6pm
<susahsebut> kalau tak silap
<darknite> ok la geng..nk masuk tido..esok keje
<tajul> darknite: nak abis dah ni
<tajul> sikit agi
<tajul> kita dah tetap masakan deensokmo
<deensokmo> yup skit lagi..
<tajul> 8 - 8 lana?
<deensokmo> tema pun dah dipilih..
<darknite> ok
<susahsebut> silap
<tajul> yaya
<PencintaKucing> 8 pagi aku susah skit time weekends..
<PencintaKucing> alahan..
<susahsebut> 8-8pm, 12-8pm, dan 2-8pm kan?
<darknite> xkisah kan
<tajul> tak, bagi yg datang, dah boleh carry on
<darknite> pakaian bebas kan
<tajul> cuma 2 - 8 pm tu mmg dah 100% keje
<deensokmo> 8 am - 8pm atas kertas jer..
<tajul> yg menutup aurat
<tajul> hehe
<darknite> uish..gurau lak tajul nie
<susahsebut> cadangan 12-8pm start keje la sesuai
<susahsebut> ada 4 tema 
<deensokmo> ok.. pasal makan skit kita sentuih sebelum tutup meeting
<darknite> bkn ada 5 tema ke
<susahsebut> 5 tema tapi 4 yang core themes
<MakLaN> wah
<MakLaN> ada tambah2
<MakLaN> :)
<tajul> yay
<darknite> 4 tema or 5 tema?
<susahsebut> tajul, deensokmo , ejat  ada lagi berkaitan jam?
<tajul> +1 susahsebut
<tajul> kita tetapkan 5, 4 yg core wajib kita capai
<tajul> sebab yg ke 5 tu othere darknite
<PencintaKucing> makan ? food ? i like !!
<deensokmo> 5 tema.. dlm senarai yg susahsebut
<Fakrul> 4 tema utama, 1 tema sampingan (lain2) sbb tema lain2 terpulang masa jem
<susahsebut> +1 tajul . x perasan soalan darknite tu
<susahsebut> haaa
<susahsebut> makan
<susahsebut> penting tu
<susahsebut> ekeke
<tajul> can we proceed?
<susahsebut> macamana untuk makan2 ni?
<deensokmo> meeting dah nak tutup ni.. pasal ok..
<ejat> packaging minta fairuz buat hello world :)
<PencintaKucing> nasi lemak utk sarapan, nasi beriyani utk lunch, goreng pisang + kepok gote utk tea time, malam kluar makan ramai2.. 
<PencintaKucing> :P
<tajul> makan2 seperti yg kita bincang last time, kita nak wat pot luck kan?
<susahsebut> errr aku dari johor basi lak kang makanan kalau aku bawak
<susahsebut> :p
<tajul> tapi ada dengar si ejat nak payung
<ejat> tajul: lasagna
<susahsebut> payung - i like :p
<PencintaKucing> seafood lasagna ? nyum2..
<ejat> tajul: baik amik pisau tikam jerk i .. 
<PencintaKucing> +1 ejat oayung
<PencintaKucing> *payung
<ejat> dari buat pitnah
<Fakrul> kat kawasan meeting ada kedai makan?
<tajul> aku dengar2
<susahsebut> kalau ada kedai makan time makan kita serang je la kedfai makan tu
<tajul> mungkin salah, dalam mimpi ejat
<tajul> ada kedai kat sana
<tajul> mmg banyak
<ejat> +1 susahsebut
<deensokmo> kedai dekat..
<tajul> turun je, kedai makan banyak
<susahsebut> jadi kita tak yah pikir sangat pasal makanan
<deensokmo> ok.ok..
<tajul> tapi, kalau boleh saya cadangkan, kita wat makanan ringan
<susahsebut> pasal tema ni pun masih banyak yang kurang ni persediaan
<susahsebut> pada pendapat aku
<tajul> sesambil
<susahsebut> makanan ringan kita bawak msorang sikit?
<susahsebut> setuju jugak tu
<Fakrul> makan elok dalam tempat meeting kot, tak bazir masa turun makan (kecuali akan tengah hari kot) sbb yang lain boleh makan potluck tu
<PencintaKucing> makanan ringan pot luck la..
<susahsebut> boleh ke kunyah2 dalam kelas ltfa tu?
<deensokmo> dlm bilik tak boleh makan kot..
<PencintaKucing> takleh eh ?
<PencintaKucing> adeh..
<PencintaKucing> cekedis takpa kot ?
<deensokmo> Ok.. nampaknya jam 12 lebih esok semua org nak kerja..
<deensokmo> kita dah penghujung.. ni
<tajul> bilik ada tempat khas makan
<tajul> so, makan kita pot luck je la
<tajul> kita decide cam tu
<tajul> makan berat, sendri
<PencintaKucing> okay, pot luck..
<deensokmo> ada yg penting tertinggal lagi?
<PencintaKucing> +1
<tajul> #idea makan sendiri + pot luck
<susahsebut> +1 tajul 
<susahsebut> mintak idea makanan ringan yang macamana untuk potluck tu
<Fakrul> air mineral?
<deensokmo> ada yg penting tertinggal lagi? susahsebut, tajul, PencintaKucing
<PencintaKucing> bawak je cekedis..
<PencintaKucing> deensokmo, update minit mesyuarat..
<tajul> Twisties (pasti mau) dan sewaktu dengannya
<tajul> Nips
<tajul> air botol
<tajul> +1 PencintaKucing
<PencintaKucing> rasanya tak masuk lagi semua tema tu kat minit mesyuarat.. just vote je tadi..
<susahsebut> air notol tu inreal kan?
<susahsebut> xpe saya ada log
<susahsebut> semuanya dilog kemas :p
<PencintaKucing> okay :D
<tajul> ok
<deensokmo> camni la.. aku support air mineral..
<darknite> nk MCD la
<darknite> ok jgk kan
<tajul> +1 deensokmo
<PencintaKucing> makanan ringan tu bawak la kopok, air, cekelat.. sapa nak bawak goreng2 pon okay kalo rajin..
<tajul> +1 PencintaKucing
<PencintaKucing> e.g: kepok gote (bawak la wei.. pliss) :P , goreng pisang, sosej, fries etc etc
<susahsebut> bawak jemput2 boley? :p
<deensokmo> PencintaKucing, mcmmana nak masukan ke minit mesyurat semua yg kita vote tadi?
<Fakrul> #info pen + kertas perlu bawa juga (kot2 nak simple scatch/note pe2)
<tajul> boleh susahsebut
<tajul> yaya Fakrul
<PencintaKucing> deensokmo, guna #info je rasanya..
<susahsebut> hah equipment tambahan
<PencintaKucing> command #info ngan #idea masuk minit mesyuarat kalo tak silap..
<tajul> yaya, masuk
<darknite> korang install kat computer korang kan..sbb aku nie pakai virtualbox saje kot
<tajul> (dah tere sikit guna meetingology)
<tajul> hee
<deensokmo> susahsebut cahir topic ini.. sila #info semua tema..
<susahsebut> cahir= macam ayat hindustan je
<susahsebut> apa tu?
<susahsebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<PencintaKucing> cakir aku tau la..
<deensokmo> salah taip daa..
<PencintaKucing> eh, cangkir..
<PencintaKucing> secangkir madu merah, membasahi di kalbu..
<tajul> geng, saya kene beransur dulu
<tajul> mintak sapa2 emel kepada daus
<tajul> sperti yg dituliskan sebelum ini
<deensokmo>  susahsebut chair topic Global Jam..
<tajul> ttg masa dan tarikh tu
<tajul> dia nak assign utk staf dia keje
<susahsebut> saya cuba siapkan minit malam ni. jadi pada yang nak email tu boleh refer pada minit
<susahsebut> bagaimana?
<deensokmo> ok..
<tajul> takpelah kalau camtu
<tajul> saya emel je
<tajul> minit tak perlu kot
<tajul> tapi kalau ada minit, nampak proper ye dak?
<PencintaKucing> alang2 tu, susahsebut email terus la..
<deensokmo> #info tempat di Altfa Solution BAngi http://altfa.com.my/v2/contact-us.html
<susahsebut> insyaAllah selagi saya ada minit pun ada
<PencintaKucing> sekali ngan minit mensyuarat lengkat..
<tajul> susahsebut: anda boleh tulung emel selaku SU Agung?
<deensokmo> #info tarikh 4Feb 2012
<susahsebut> saya buta karangan emel
<PencintaKucing> deensokmo, 4 mac la..
<susahsebut> tajul lebih sesuai rasanya
<tajul> #info emel kepada training@altfa.com.my berkenaan masa dan tarikh
<deensokmo> sori..
<deensokmo> #Tarikh 4 Mac 2012
<PencintaKucing> #info Tarikh Global Jam: 4 Mac 2012 (8pagi - 8malam)
<tajul> ok, kalau nak saya emel, nanti bagi minit ye
<susahsebut> #info tema 1 - upgrade
<tajul> saya emel kat daus
<susahsebut> #info tema 2 - dokumentasi
<susahsebut> ok tajul 
<susahsebut> #info tema 3 - terjemahan
<susahsebut> #info tema 4 - packaging
<Fakrul> My Citarasa Food House <------------ macam sedap je ^^
<susahsebut> #info tema 5 - lain-lain
<susahsebut> Fakrul, belanja :p
<deensokmo> Jadi.. selesai sudah meeting kita malam ini..
<deensokmo> Saya ucapkam terima kasih kepada yg mereka yg hadir di sini..
<PencintaKucing> sama-sama..
<ejat> #info prerequisite all members must have launchpad id/account
<susahsebut> sama - sama
<deensokmo> harap minta maaf ada yg terkurang..
<deensokmo> dengan ini.. saya ingin menutup meeting pada malam ini..
<susahsebut> sama juga saya kot ada terkasar bahasa terbossy ke etc
<Fakrul> Restoran Belauk <---------- baris belakang tempat training
<deensokmo> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Feb 26 16:23:39 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-02-26-13.58.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-02-26-13.58.html
<ejat> susahsebut: huhu boss :)
 * PencintaKucing pon sama jugak.. kalo ada terkasar bahasa, terbuat sapa2 terasa, maaf zahir dan batin dipinta.. cam raya lak :P
<tajul> haha lega
<Fakrul> saya juga ingin memohon maaf terkasar bahasa tersilap kata
<tajul> seronok plak rasa meeting malam ni
<Fakrul> lega
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing, nak duit raya
<Fakrul> dah boleh tido. haha
<susahsebut> ekeke
<tajul> esok aku nak pi N9
<deensokmo> ok.. sekarang nak sembang bebas.. pun tak per..laa
<tajul> beg tak kemas agi
<tajul> geng
<rahman> selamat selamat
<deensokmo> sudah  diluar meeting..
<deensokmo> saya undur diri dulu..
<tajul> cemana nak tarik geng kita sebanyak 1244 org tu masuk meeting kita
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut, aku ikot chinese style.. belom kawin takleh bagi :P
<deensokmo> Wassalam..
<tajul> wslm deensokmo
<susahsebut> wslm
<PencintaKucing> nak tarik geng tu aktif komuniti maksud tajul ?
<susahsebut> nak paksa tak boleh tajul 
<susahsebut> tapi ni ada peningkatan la dari mula2 kot
<PencintaKucing> kena banyak libatkan depa dalam aktiviti kat forum/fb.. bukan tunggu depa libatkan diri sniri.. ni pendapat aku la..
<tajul> kene tingkatkan promosi
<Fakrul> salamz all. Tido time. Sok keje. huhu
<tajul> website kita kene banyakkan info
<tajul> wiki kita
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> dah hbs kan
<tajul> susahsebut: aku nak masuk dalam BlackBerry aku ni
<ejat> tajul: kursus 3 hari ? 
<tajul> kita bincang2 dalam FB 
<tajul> huh?
<tajul> kursus kawin ke pae?
<ejat> nak masuk dalam BB ? 
<ejat> wowww .. 
<rahman> buat tour ke irc ubuntu-my lah abg hensem
<susahsebut> eh ada lagi tuan rahman 
<rahman> berehat seketika
<rahman> =D
<susahsebut> jam hari ahad 
<susahsebut> boleh je dari perlis tu :p
<PencintaKucing> okay la, saya nak bersantap sebentar.. tak bersantap lagi dari tadi ni.. #starving
<rahman> akan dipertimbangkan..
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing, Kepci aku beli petang tadi tak sentuh lagi
<susahsebut> nak ke?
<susahsebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> tanak ah.. nak makan nasi kukus..
<susahsebut> huh sebut nasi kukus teringat nasi kukus rnr awan besar
<susahsebut> pergh
<rahman> baru lepas pekena kepchi aje tadi
<susahsebut> terliur
<rahman> hege
<Kucing[Makan]> nasi kukus ni sedap ooo..
<Kucing[Makan]> dengan ayam rempahnye..
<Kucing[Makan]> dengan kuah 3 rasanye..
<Kucing[Makan]> ada ikan bilis sambal, nenas..
<Kucing[Makan]> pergh..
<Kucing[Makan]> terbaik yo!
<susahsebut> time jam nanti bawak ye pen
<Kucing[Makan]> dia bukak malam je.. :(
<susahsebut> * Kucing[Makan] 
<susahsebut> eleh alasan le tu XD
<susahsebut> ish kepci ni anak ayam pun dijual
<susahsebut> kecik beno ayamnya
<Kucing[Makan]> hahahahhaa..
<Kucing[Makan]> hang amik ayam original, mmg la kecik..
<Kucing[Makan]> ce amik spicy, besor ler.
<susahsebut> aku mintak spicy\tapi seketul dia bagi original
<susahsebut> hampeh tol
<Kucing[Makan]> sbenarnye size dia sama je..
<Kucing[Makan]> tapi cara masak yg membuatkan ayam tu jadi beza size..
<susahsebut> color pun tak sama
 * Kucing[Makan] penah keja kfc :P
<susahsebut> +1 Kucing[Makan] 
<susahsebut> pernah tertumbuk orang tak? XD
<Kucing[Makan]> ayam spicy kalo beli arini, makan esok pagi pon, insyaAllah rasa still maintain..
<Kucing[Makan]> tapi kalo original, ayam akan jadi kecut dan keras.. kalo bahagian rib atau keel, jadi takleh nak makan sebab terlalu kering..
<Kucing[Makan]> original better makan sejurus selepas diangkat :D
<Kucing[Makan]> tak penah lagi.. tahap kesabaran tinggi..
<Kucing[Makan]> hehehehe..
<susahsebut> bukan digoreng jugak ke dua2 tu?
<Kucing[Makan]> mmg digoreng, tapi cara lain..
<Kucing[Makan]> ayam spicy goreng secara terbuka..
<susahsebut> original?
<Kucing[Makan]> ayam original tertutup supaya rasa rempah tu meresap..
<Kucing[Makan]> ayam spicy mmg dah terserap rempah tu sebab diperap terlebih dahulu..
<Kucing[Makan]> sebab tu ayam orginal terkenal dengan ayat "tender & juicy".. tapi kalo biar lama sampai kecut, tak tender n juicy dah la.. kecut..
<Kucing[Makan]> hahahahahaha..
 * Kucing[Makan] suka ori, kurang skit spicy..
<susahsebut> macamana command kenyataan last ko tu Kucing[Makan] 
<Kucing[Makan]> /me text_here
<susahsebut> test /me test ajaran Kucing[Makan] 
<Kucing[Makan]> jangan la ada test depan tu..
 * susahsebut test ajaran Kucing[Makan] 
<Kucing[Makan]> haa.. pandai :D
<susahsebut> hoho dah berjaya
<susahsebut> thank you sifuuuuu
<Kucing[Makan]> hahahaha..
<susahsebut> nak yama kepci?
<susahsebut> *ayam
<Kucing[Makan]> takpa2.. nak makan ayam rempah nasi kukus nih..
<Kucing[Makan]> hehehehe..
<Kucing[Makan]> okay la, makan jap eh..
<susahsebut> aku sambil makan ni
<susahsebut> sila2 Kucing[Makan] 
<Kucing[Makan]> aku takleh, sebab nasi :P
 * Kucing[Makan] away - makan nasi kukus dengan ayam rempah..
 * susahsebut dah pandai buat macam ni
<susahsebut> LOL
<tajul> susahsebut: ada meeting lagi dak sampai 3hb?
<tajul> aku pi oberseas start esok sampai Jummat
<susahsebut> not sure
<susahsebut> rasanya malam ni aku nak cuba dig habis2an tentang jam ni
<susahsebut> kot2 ada yang kita terlepas pandang
<ejat> wow .. obersea
<ejat> jaga diri
<susahsebut> obersea mana tu tajul 
<ejat> susahsebut: apo  yang nak di dig ? 
<tajul> nogori sembilan
<susahsebut> tentang setiap tema ejat 
<ejat> waaaaaaaaaaa jauhnye ... 
<tajul> line telepon pun mungkin takde
<susahsebut> ish tajul neh
<susahsebut> masuk utan ke hapa?
<ejat> tema ?
<tajul> baju basuh sendiri, mandi dalam kolah
<susahsebut> tema jam
 * ejat blurrr
<susahsebut> kita pilih 4 tema penting untuk jam
<susahsebut> upgrade, dokumentasi, terjemahan dan packaging
<susahsebut> 1 lagi tema - kurang ppenting tapi tersenarai jugak
<ejat> x semestinye kite kena buat all the tema serentak 
<ejat> global jam bleh buat bile2 
<susahsebut> tema dibuat mengikut susunan ejat. ikut dalam meeting tadi la
 * ejat bukan nak komen pasal meeting
 * ejat talking in general 
<ejat> how its suppose to be .. 
<susahsebut> upgrade, dokumentasi, packaging, terjemahan, lain-lain
<susahsebut> ye2 paham ejat
<ejat> ianya boleh buat dimana2 pun walaupun dalam kumpulan yang kecil
<susahsebut> cuma masa meeting tadi ada bangkitkan pasal ni
<ejat> whats ever that have been minuted .. follow je .. 
<susahsebut> global jam boleh buat bile2? bukan ikut tarikh yang ditetapkan tu ke ejat 
<ejat> susahsebut: itu yang disarankan 
<susahsebut> ooooo
<susahsebut> maknanya kalau kita tak ikut tarikh tu pun boleh la ye
<susahsebut> adui kelam kabut kejar tarikh
<ejat> The Ubuntu Global Jam is an incredible opportunity for the Ubuntu community to unite together around the weekend of 2 - 4 March 2012 to work together to improve Ubuntu. Everyone is able to contribute to the Jam, and everyone is welcome and encouraged to get involved. Curious about how to make a real difference to Ubuntu? This is a great chance to make that difference. 
<susahsebut> tu utlis 2-4 march?
<ejat> bugs .. packaging .. documentation .. 
<ejat> tu kan benda yang bila2 boleh buat
<susahsebut> betul jugak
<ejat> cuma on that date .. seluruh dunia akan focus/spend time 
<ejat> so all in the same mood helping each other around the globe .. 
<ejat> x kan la .. tema2 tu nak buat dalam masa beberapa hari je .. dah tentu mustahil kan ?
<susahsebut> betul2
<susahsebut> 4 tema ni sempat la kan rasanya dalam satu hari tu
<susahsebut> bagi sikit2 la masa
<susahsebut> 8 jam = contoh 2 jam tiap tema. 
 * ejat bagi pendapat sy yg x seberapa nie .. kite x perlula strict sgt ngn time ... just buat leasure ... 
<ejat> go with the time .. 
 * susahsebut bukan apa taku tak habis sume tema yang dipilih. masing vote nak tema2 tu. :p
<ejat> sometimes .. its doesnt need to do all the theme ...... :)
 * ejat thats from my 2 cent opinion .. 
<susahsebut> setuju. xpe im summarizing the minits now, then lets open it back for disscussion. in fb pun ok
<susahsebut> jannji dapat further disscuss
<ejat> no worries
<ejat> i just follow the MoM
<fairuz_> susahsebut: dah tido ke
<Kucing[Makan]> sebok siapkan minit mesyuarat kot :P
<fairuz_> dia dah post dah kat fb tu
<fairuz_> tido dah la tu agaknye :D
<fairuz_> dah tido ke semua :D
<fairuz_> awal masuk hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> subuh :P
<fairuz_> :)
 * hotfloppy nak sambung tido jap.. awal lagi ni.. hehehe..
<hotfloppy> bubye :D
 * fairuz_ pun nak beransur tido ni
<tajul> ada lagi korang ye?
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> jom solat
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-22
<fairuz__> woot ejat
<ejat> yo 
<ejat> seminggu x boot raring
<ejat> wkend jerk la nampak nye leh boot 
<fairuz__> heh
<ejat> hello hyperair
<ejat> congrate for being the loco contact for SG
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-23
<ejat> elo .. anybody home ... 
<fairuz__> yo
<ejat> apa bikin?
<ejat> wkend?
<fairuz__> duk buat app keke
<fairuz__> ujan plak ni, tak kuar 
<ejat> wow .. 
<ejat> app per tgh buat ? 
<ejat> app for texas ker ? 
<fairuz__> ejat: takde la, ada buat freelance sikit :) sambil2 try benda baru
<ejat> owh okie 
<ejat> sorry la mcm chipmore
<ejat> aku tatau la nape unity x stable kat mbp aku 
<ejat> huhu .. x leh install nvidia .. .... 
<ejat> pakai opensource nye jerk 
<ejat> so terkandas dalam dunia kde jerk la .. 
<fairuz__> dia crash ke ape
<fairuz__> kde pun ok ape :)
<ejat> yups ... 
<ejat> yeah 
<ejat> i like .. 
<ejat> quantal dalam vm fusion .. 
<ejat> so unity n kde gak dalam quantal tu 
<ejat> kernel 3.8.x nie pun mcm mereng gak 
<ejat> kernel 3.5 ok jerk kat mbp 
<ejat> hibernate n etc .. 
<ejat> broadcom pun ok jerk kat kernel 3.5
<ejat> pergh .. masyuk la buat freelance
<fairuz__> keke kadang2 aku pelik gak mcm mana diorang ni boleh break benda time migrate pegi kernel baru
<ejat> tau x per .. 
<ejat> aku nak report pun tatau nak buat ayat mcm mana 
<ejat> huhu 
<fairuz__> keke
<ejat> x kan nak fresh install kut 
<ejat> aku jarang fresh install .. kalau dah install tu ... upgrade jerk 
<fairuz__> tu la, lg senang kalau upgrade
<ejat> kang same jerk kalau fresh install pun 
<ejat> nie pun aku g beli usb wifi lain 
<fairuz__> tak leceh nak install balik
<ejat> malas nak sakit kepala reconfigure or tweeting 
<ejat> cuma x jumpa usb wifi yg kecik molek support N 
<ejat> gabak pun gabak la .. janji raring ku boleh berjalan .. 
<ejat> dan yang paling pelik ... diming / power saving x leh wakeup ... 
<ejat> siap reserve kernel 3.5.x tu x buat lagi 
<ejat> kalau nak on stable .. boot kernel tu .. 
<ejat> kernel 3.7.x pun dieorg release kejap jerk 
<ejat> uish .. panjang berjela aku menaip malam nie 
<ejat> betul2 mcm nak berhijrah kembali ke nie .. huhu tp keadaan kerja harian mcm x mengizinkan jerk 
<ejat> byk benda left behind ... 
<fairuz__> kalau tak stabil susah ler
<ejat> meetup , global jam n etc ... 
<ejat> kalau laptop lain ok kut 
<ejat> maybe sbb aku redah jugak install kat mbp 
<fairuz__> install native kan? 
<fairuz__> dual boot
<ejat> yeah baby 
<ejat> vm nye pun ade gak dalam osx .. tp still quantal 
<ejat> hopefully .. bile raring release nanti dah stable utk osx 
<ejat> mcm pakai kernel 3.5.x tu 
 * ejat sape suh pakai development release ... 
<ejat> sendiri mahu hingat la ape2 yang terfakap 
<fairuz__> heh
<fairuz__> <---- still kat quantal
<ejat> ok la tu 
<fairuz__> tapi skang pun kat windows je ni, tgh dlm configuration pelik sikit. Ada VM ubuntu untuk wife connect vpn nak tgk masuk website yg block kat mesia. Pastu ada VM osx untuk Xcode.
<ejat> profession vs desire ... 
<ejat> owh okie 
<ejat> xcode pun anda buat jugak ker ? 
<ejat> nanti balik kl jgn lupa roger 
<fairuz__> bereh mesti
<ejat> siyes babe .. got something to discuss .. 
<fairuz__> takde la, yang pasal app tu buat pakai phonegap (html5 / js techno), so boleh deploy kat iphone dengan android sekaligus
<fairuz__> Tapi still deploy as native app
<fairuz__> ada bisnes ke? hoho
<ejat> sure leh port to phablet jugak kan ? 
<ejat> ade la ... 
<ejat> tunggu ............
<fairuz__> ejat: aa
<fairuz__> Bakal balik dah pun ni
<fairuz__> tunggu masa je
<ejat> org2 power canonical sume dah kena kipnap ngn kampeni2 power2
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> sure better offer and position .. 
<ejat> kite nie jugak la yg duk ketinggalan zaman ... 
 * ejat tidak mahu ketinggalan !!!
<fairuz__> hehe sudah semestinya, kalau ada offer lagi menarik mesti diorang amik
<ejat> kat france kerap gak buat openstack meetup
 * ejat JELES !!!!!
<ejat> fairuz__: bile free leh buat class packaging lagi ? hoho 
<fairuz__> keke
<fairuz__> eh mcm lama takde meeting loco
<ejat> tu pun satu hal gak tu 
<fairuz__> takde benda untuk dibincangkan eh
<ejat> i rase bukan x de 
<ejat> sbb dah terlalu byk benda nak bincang sampai x de meeting
<ejat> huhu
<ejat> mahu berjam2 meeting 
<ejat> agenda skit pun berjam2 meeting
<ejat> kalah PRu13
<ejat> anda pulang utk mengundi ker ? 
<ejat> huhu 
<fairuz__> ujung bulan 3 eh?
<fairuz__> maybe tak 
<ejat> ontah 
<ejat> patik parti berkecuali skit politik2 nie 
<fairuz__> :D
<fairuz__> kat mesia dah start perang bendera ke
<fairuz__> kaya orang buat bendera
<ejat> tu la pasal 
<ejat> http://www.enovance.com/en/about-us/careers
<ejat> i wish i know to write n speak french 
<ejat> :(
 * ejat pun tgh slow2 plan to build dot dot dot .. 
<fairuz__> :)
<fairuz__> ejat: apa bikin tak tido lg
<ejat> surf .. reading .. 
<ejat> membiasakan diri ngn ubuntu 
<ejat> klakar x ? 
<ejat> x kan sumer dah tdo kut 
<ejat> penat jerk promote kat fb group 
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> ingat ade ramai yang nak meriahkan channel nie 
<fairuz__> hehe
<fairuz__> tu la
<fairuz__> esok cuti kot
<ejat> tau x per 
<ejat> kat fb tu kadang2 x menyempat aku nak tgk
<ejat> laju jerk post
<Akim_TeraBIT> ehem2
<fairuz__> Akim_TeraBIT: ehem
<ejat> ehem .. 
<ejat> terus time out 
<fairuz__> keke
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-24
<fairuz__> woot woot ak47suk1
<ak47suk1> woot fairuz 
<excalibr> same old, same old :D
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-18
<kstan_> anybody here?
<angch_> no
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-22
<SKL> eh td xde org.. ni ada plak
#ubuntu-my 2015-02-16
<mypapit> wtf ejat- !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * ejat- pang mypapit 
<ejat-> kat siam kah 
<mypapit> ejat-, baru balik alor setar
<mypapit> ejat, kat royale bintang the curve actually
<ejat> pergh 
<ejat> bile nak OS day nie 
<mypapit> ejat, ya tu la.. 
<mypapit> nnt ai turun lg 8 mac
<mypapit> 8-10 mac
<ejat> mac ek 
<mypapit> yaa yaaa
<ejat> okie dookie
<Muse_> Hi
#ubuntu-my 2015-02-18
<adlan> wtf mypapit 
<adlan> long time no see
<mypapit> hey wtf adlan 
<mypapit> adlan, always parked here
<mypapit> adlan, wtff has happened? please add me in fb 
<mypapit> http://facebook.com/mypapit.gmail
<adlan> mypapit, dah add, bila masa tukar yang lain ni
<mypapit> adlan, ya
<mypapit> adlan, ada laaa
#ubuntu-my 2015-02-21
 * ejat pang adlan
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-19
<UbuntuMY> BUHAPEJA was added by: BUHAPEJA
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-20
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> siapa ada guna pulse-sms ?
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-21
<UbuntuMY> pikbone was added by: pikbone
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-22
<UbuntuMY> Huraizah Halim was added by: Huraizah Halim
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> @UbuntuMYBot, Bionic Beaver is an interesting choice for a name....has other  connotations in a different context 😜
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 😍
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 👍
<ejat> bugs 1676730
<lubotu2`> bug 1676730 in MongoDB Charm "mongodb charm status unknown (needs application workload status and version)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1676730
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-23
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> https://www.passwordstore.org/
<UbuntuMY> <hanief_harun> @Sharuzzaman, 👍🏻
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @Sharuzzaman, ko cari apa jumpa ni
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> thanks
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @najmiep, orang dalam group DevOps bagi link
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @Sharuzzaman, Kntoi 😅
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-25
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> https://youtu.be/fq4N0hgOWzU
